# Personalized Name Requests Available For You



## sarah1989

Hey Everyone, 

I have decided to open a thread to help those looking for names. It is something I absolutely love doing, and would like to spread my ideas to others. 

If anyone is looking for naming help, please feel free to message me, either with a reply here, or through private message, and I will get back to you in a private message within 48 hours.

I offer modern, traditional, and unique names. I will try my hardest to match your style and/or theming patterns. I keep an open mind, and have a lot of ideas for everyone! I have been offering services locally to new & expectant mums, as I work at a young mother's maternity home. 

If you would like some help please supply any information you think would help. This may include: siblings names, a name theme, surname, dislikes etc...

Sarah xx 

Looking forward to helping!!


----------



## MUMOF5

OOh me please..... Our surname is Lee, think we are more than likely having a girl, really did want Madeleine May (as they are both of my nans names), but think OH is not so keen anymore :growlmad:. I def want May (or Iris)as they are my nans first and middle names and she's no longer with us :cry:. Siblings names are all listed at the bottom of my signature. Any suggestions would be great. Thank you. :flower:. xx


----------



## Vicyi

Me too!
I LOVE 'old lady/men' names such as Elsie, Eliza etc but don't want anything too common. I've got a daughter Amelia (which wasn't common when we picked it but is now!! GRR)


----------



## sarah1989

MOMOF5 said:

> OOh me please..... Our surname is Lee, think we are more than likely having a girl, really did want Madeleine May (as they are both of my nans names), but think OH is not so keen anymore . I def want May (or Iris)as they are my nans first and middle names and she's no longer with us . Siblings names are all listed at the bottom of my signature. Any suggestions would be great. Thank you. . xx




Vicyi said:

> Me too!
> I LOVE 'old lady/men' names such as Elsie, Eliza etc but don't want anything too common. I've got a daughter Amelia (which wasn't common when we picked it but is now!! GRR)

Thankyou both for your interest, you both have been sent a private message with some names. Please keep me posted. :)

Sarah xx


----------



## hudz26

please could you help me with boys names, we are not sure what we are having yet but have a girls name, ebony-rose, i like unusual and traditional names, last name will be surman, my other two's names are on tickers at bottom 
thank you xxxx


----------



## sarah1989

hudz26 said:


> please could you help me with boys names, we are not sure what we are having yet but have a girls name, ebony-rose, i like unusual and traditional names, last name will be surman, my other two's names are on tickers at bottom
> thank you xxxx

You have been sent a private message with your requests.

Sarah xx


----------



## mrsraggle

Hi, surname Carter. Got loads of names for a girl but struggling for a boy.

Girls Names:
Eilwen
Elsie/Elspeth
Erin
Olive
Reine
Rowan


----------



## sarah1989

mrsraggle said:


> Hi, surname Carter. Got loads of names for a girl but struggling for a boy.
> 
> Girls Names:
> Eilwen
> Elsie/Elspeth
> Erin
> Olive
> Reine
> Rowan

Thank you. I have sent you a private message.


----------



## sarah1989

Bump :D :blush:


----------



## MiissDior

Oh love this.. Looking a Middle Name for Cayden...
LOVE unique Names/uncommon
here in ireland Cayden/Kaden/Kaiden is not very common..

This Baby has a big sister in Heaven Lakeisha.. 
that maybe a help on how unique i like the Names too be


----------



## sarah1989

MiissDior said:


> Oh love this.. Looking a Middle Name for Cayden...
> LOVE unique Names/uncommon
> here in ireland Cayden/Kaden/Kaiden is not very common..
> 
> This Baby has a big sister in Heaven Lakeisha..
> that maybe a help on how unique i like the Names too be

I have sent you a private message :) Hopefully they help you out!!
Sarah xx


----------



## ThatGirl

me please oh and i only agree on Amelia-Rose for a girl and Alfie and Freddie for boys
boys have to have second mm William as is mn is William and Thomas is Thomas Stuart William


----------



## sarah1989

ThatGirl said:


> me please oh and i only agree on Amelia-Rose for a girl and Alfie and Freddie for boys
> boys have to have second mm William as is mn is William and Thomas is Thomas Stuart William

You have been sent a private message with some names! :flower:
Sarah xx


----------



## sarah1989

Bump :flower:


----------



## jem02

Could you help us please. Surname is McCann and on team yellow. Xx


----------



## Jacey

Hi I was wondering if you could help me out pls. 

Im having a girl. I like unusual names but not too wacky, something pretty, my OH prefers more "normal" names so am looking for something in between lol
Surname will be Evans 

Thanks x


----------



## sarah1989

jem02 said:


> Could you help us please. Surname is McCann and on team yellow. Xx




Jacey said:

> Hi I was wondering if you could help me out pls.
> 
> Im having a girl. I like unusual names but not too wacky, something pretty, my OH prefers more "normal" names so am looking for something in between lol
> Surname will be Evans
> 
> Thanks x

Your personal requests have been sent via Private Message! Thank you :flower:


----------



## Rachel S

I really need some help. I am so in a quandary where names are concerned.

We live in Spain, but don't want a spanish name, the surname of our baby will be mine and hubbies combined, which is Shuckburgh Barrera, whihc is a mouthfull, we are looking for one name, so at least that cuts down on choosing a middle name.
We would like something unusual but not really wacky, and with a meaning too, not that keen on traditional names and we would like both boy and girl suggestions. 

You have your work cut out for you :)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sarah1989

Rachel S said:


> I really need some help. I am so in a quandary where names are concerned.
> 
> We live in Spain, but don't want a spanish name, the surname of our baby will be mine and hubbies combined, which is Shuckburgh Barrera, whihc is a mouthfull, we are looking for one name, so at least that cuts down on choosing a middle name.
> We would like something unusual but not really wacky, and with a meaning too, not that keen on traditional names and we would like both boy and girl suggestions.
> 
> You have your work cut out for you :)
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Thank you, I have sent you a Private Message.

:flower: Sarah xx


----------



## KKSARAH

Hi Sarah

Were having a little girl and we both like Lexie-lou for short but were not 100% on this.
My DD is called Casey, but I would like something a little unusal that will go with Breckon as a surname.

We did have Alexia, Alexa, Lexia and Louise for the middle name but were not so sure now!!!

Please help, as she will be here soon :)

Thank You

Sxxxx :hugs:


----------



## sarah1989

KKSARAH said:


> Hi Sarah
> 
> Were having a little girl and we both like Lexie-lou for short but were not 100% on this.
> My DD is called Casey, but I would like something a little unusal that will go with Breckon as a surname.
> 
> We did have Alexia, Alexa, Lexia and Louise for the middle name but were not so sure now!!!
> 
> Please help, as she will be here soon :)
> 
> Thank You
> 
> Sxxxx :hugs:

You have been sent your requests via Private Message. Thank you Sarah xx :flower:


----------



## whiby

Hi Sarah I have pmd you! x


----------



## sarah1989

whiby said:


> Hi Sarah I have pmd you! x

You have been sent a Private Message for your request :)

Sarah xx :flower:


----------



## laurandan

hi i would like a few suggestions if possible, might sound a bit early as were not even expecting yet but obviously trying for #1 (very hard lol) but we been talkin about names already oh is very excited about being a daddy. we dont want anything too wacky but we dont want something too common as their surname will be very common SMITH. thank you very much laura x x


----------



## sarah1989

laurandan said:


> hi i would like a few suggestions if possible, might sound a bit early as were not even expecting yet but obviously trying for #1 (very hard lol) but we been talkin about names already oh is very excited about being a daddy. we dont want anything too wacky but we dont want something too common as their surname will be very common SMITH. thank you very much laura x x

You have been sent a response to your request via Private Message.

Sarah xx :flower:


----------



## k4tie

Hey!

We like names like Noah, Alfie and Freddie.

Our surname is Brian, and we are on team blue (obviously!)

Thanks!!


----------



## babezone

hey hun i have absoluty no names at all for a boy. and only 1 for a girl which is abbi im really fussy lol my little boy is called archie surname wil be smith. i kinda like american names nothing to out the ordainry but i do like names that are abit less common i did really like amelia but its to common now. i quite like molly after my nan too but i dont like mo for short so im lost on that 1 . i no it sounds silly but i wan something that goes with archie. haha did u get anything from that lol if u need more info just ask xxx


----------



## sarah1989

k4tie said:


> Hey!
> 
> We like names like Noah, Alfie and Freddie.
> 
> Our surname is Brian, and we are on team blue (obviously!)
> 
> Thanks!!


You have been sent your request via Private Message :flower: 

Sarah xx


----------



## sarah1989

babezone said:


> hey hun i have absoluty no names at all for a boy. and only 1 for a girl which is abbi im really fussy lol my little boy is called archie surname wil be smith. i kinda like american names nothing to out the ordainry but i do like names that are abit less common i did really like amelia but its to common now. i quite like molly after my nan too but i dont like mo for short so im lost on that 1 . i no it sounds silly but i wan something that goes with archie. haha did u get anything from that lol if u need more info just ask xxx

Lol, I did get the information I need to start. I will send you some ideas, and we can go from there. Will work on the request now :) :flower:

Sarah xx


Edit: You have been sent your Personal Name Request via Private Message.
:flower:


----------



## Becyboo__x

You can help me out if you like, i read this thread from start but i didnt know weather to ask as im really fussy with names and i cant find anything i like and its driving me insane but maybe you will help :)! hope so.. The only names i actually really like right now are Evan and Rio .. (middle name Jack whatever first is) but OH dont like Evan so thats out window now i think :( i tend to like uncommon names and unique but not silly names if you get what i mean names that can be pronouned without having to ask etc .. hope you can help :] if you want anymore info then just ask and i can give more.. (Having a boy think you will have clicked on about that but just let you know :D) xx


----------



## sarah1989

Becyboo__x said:


> You can help me out if you like, i read this thread from start but i didnt know weather to ask as im really fussy with names and i cant find anything i like and its driving me insane but maybe you will help :)! hope so.. The only names i actually really like right now are Evan and Rio .. (middle name Jack whatever first is) but OH dont like Evan so thats out window now i think :( i tend to like uncommon names and unique but not silly names if you get what i mean names that can be pronouned without having to ask etc .. hope you can help :] if you want anymore info then just ask and i can give more.. (Having a boy think you will have clicked on about that but just let you know :D) xx

You have been sent your personal name request via Private Message :) :flower:

Sarah xx


----------



## sarah1989

I am currently free, if anyone would like some help or advice.


----------



## Hannah's Mom

oooo me please!!!! need both boy and girl names - our surname is Hill, and our daughters name is Hannah Boo, we like a mix between traditional and unique any suggestions will be grately recieved!!!

x x x x


----------



## mummy0704

hi any chance you could help me, need both boys and girls names, surname is warhurst, i have 2 children already my daughters name is chloe louise my sons is kieran david, thankyou x x


----------



## Amygdala

Hi!
I just posted a thread about this but thought I'd ask you for ideas as well if you've got the time. Here's what I wrote in the thread:

I'm on the look out for girls names that are uncommon at the moment but are traditional rather than being made up or very new. We have a very British surname (starts with S, two sillables) so the name can't be too exotic either, although I like names with an eastern european touch (like Anastasia or Magdalena).
I am THE most difficult person to please when it comes to girls names so if one of you finds the one that I actually like and works with our name, I'd be so impressed! Myself I've run out of ideas but here's some I like but can't use for one reason or another:

Alina (love it love it love it)
Lillith
Johanna
Maud
Luisa
Edith

Any ideas?


----------



## sarah1989

Hannah's Mom said:


> oooo me please!!!! need both boy and girl names - our surname is Hill, and our daughters name is Hannah Boo, we like a mix between traditional and unique any suggestions will be grately recieved!!!
> 
> x x x x

Hi, Thankyou for your interest. I have sent you Your Personal Name Request via Private Message.

Sarah xx :flower:


----------



## sarah1989

mummy0704 said:


> hi any chance you could help me, need both boys and girls names, surname is warhurst, i have 2 children already my daughters name is chloe louise my sons is kieran david, thankyou x x

I have sent you Your Personal Name Request via Private Message.

Thank you, Sarah xx :flower:


----------



## Vickie

Just a reminder to all it is not safe to give your surname out on the forum. Best to keep that to PM's


----------



## sarah1989

Amygdala said:


> Hi!
> I just posted a thread about this but thought I'd ask you for ideas as well if you've got the time. Here's what I wrote in the thread:
> 
> I'm on the look out for girls names that are uncommon at the moment but are traditional rather than being made up or very new. We have a very British surname (starts with S, two sillables) so the name can't be too exotic either, although I like names with an eastern european touch (like Anastasia or Magdalena).
> I am THE most difficult person to please when it comes to girls names so if one of you finds the one that I actually like and works with our name, I'd be so impressed! Myself I've run out of ideas but here's some I like but can't use for one reason or another:
> 
> Alina (love it love it love it)
> Lillith
> Johanna
> Maud
> Luisa
> Edith
> 
> Any ideas?

You have been sent your Personal Name Request via Private Message :)

Thanks! Sarah xx :flower:


----------



## KrisKitten

Looking for a first name that flows well with the rest of his name, something sensible lol
"------- Karl Michael Kiener"
help please!!
xxx


----------



## sarah1989

KrisKitten said:


> Looking for a first name that flows well with the rest of his name, something sensible lol
> "------- Karl Michael Kiener"
> help please!!
> xxx

Thank you, I have sent you Your Personal Name Request via Private Message. 

Sarah xx :flower:


----------



## aw1990

Hi Sarah :) 
can u help me, I had a nightmare of a time deciding on a name for my dd, so im started now! lol
looking for girls names that go with Ellie-Mae


----------



## EmmanBump

helllo, pleaseeeeee will u help me :) 
we have our LO's first name but i really need help with the middle name ...
weve chosen Lilly, and the surname is saunders
id like something maybe something like marjorie but a lil more up to date?? ahhhh i dont know lol
xxxxx


----------



## vinnypeanut

Hey could u help me please??

Im totally stuck on a boys name for my little man!
I like unusual "celebrity" names like Harlow, Shiloh etc.

thanks xx


----------



## sarah1989

aw1990 said:


> Hi Sarah :)
> can u help me, I had a nightmare of a time deciding on a name for my dd, so im started now! lol
> looking for girls names that go with Ellie-Mae with the surname Whyteside


You have been sent Your Personal Name Request via Private Message!

Sarah xx :flower:


----------



## sarah1989

EmmanBump said:


> helllo, pleaseeeeee will u help me :)
> we have our LO's first name but i really need help with the middle name ...
> weve chosen Lilly, and the surname is saunders
> id like something maybe something like marjorie but a lil more up to date?? ahhhh i dont know lol
> xxxxx

You have been sent Your Private Name Request via Private Message!

Sarah xx




vinnypeanut said:


> Hey could u help me please??
> 
> Im totally stuck on a boys name for my little man!
> I like unusual "celebrity" names like Harlow, Shiloh etc.
> 
> thanks xx

You have been sent Your Private Name Request via Private Message!

Sarah xx


----------



## fluffpuffin

We like pretty and fairly short names, but not too common. Just as a guideline, we like Lily (-too common though :( ), Isla and Caris for a girl and Milo for a boy so far, but neither me nor dh are 100% sold on them, so any suggestions along similar lines welcome.
Thanks. x


----------



## lisa4

Hi bit of a daft question probably but how do i pm you?? I think I must be going blind lol


----------



## sarah1989

lisa4 said:


> Hi bit of a daft question probably but how do i pm you?? I think I must be going blind lol

Hi Hun, Not a daft question :)

My name sarah1989 is on the left - if you click on that it will give you four options: One will say "Send a private message to Sarah1989" click on that and it will bring you to a new screen which will open a reply box :) 

Looking forward to hearing from you!!


----------



## sarah1989

I have some time to help out, please send me a request if you would like some help!!
I am available right through to help until the 6th of October, as we are going on our honeymoon.

Looking forward to hearing from you all!!

:hug: Sarah xx :flower:


----------



## shocker

Hi could you give me a few suggestions? I like names that arent common but arent too far fetched, i love the name maddox for a boy for example! Thank you :hugs:


----------



## sarah1989

shocker said:


> Hi could you give me a few suggestions? I like names that arent common but arent too far fetched, i love the name maddox for a boy for example! Thank you :hugs:

Have sent you a Personalized Name Request via Private Message :flower:


----------



## sarah1989

Anyone need any ideas? I am free! 

Sarah xx :flower:


----------



## PieMistress

Yes please! I'm sure we are having a boy (not 100% but pretty convinced), surname is Fryer and we would either like something celtic or a wee bit different but not too wacky they will get laughed at during school!
xxxx


----------



## sunshine123

hi there i would like a suggestion please, our name is 3 syllables and begins with V, we like unusual but not strange names, just something that is not common and lots of them in one class at school, 
my other baby is called Sonny Blue 

thanks xxxx


----------



## sarah1989

PieMistress said:


> Yes please! I'm sure we are having a boy (not 100% but pretty convinced), surname is Fryer and we would either like something celtic or a wee bit different but not too wacky they will get laughed at during school!
> xxxx


Your Personalized Name Request has been sent via Private Message!

Sarah xx :flower:


----------



## sarah1989

sunshine123 said:


> hi there i would like a suggestion please, our name is 3 syllables and begins with V, we like unusual but not strange names, just something that is not common and lots of them in one class at school,
> my other baby is called Sonny Blue
> 
> thanks xxxx


You have been sent your Personal Name Request via Private Message :)

Sarah xx :flower:


----------



## sarah1989

Hey Ladies! 

I just wanted to let everyone know that I am still available for _Your Personalized Name Requests_, however will be away from Tuesday October 6th to Thursday October 8th, 2009. Hubby and I are going on our honeymoon :happydance:. 

Please feel free to leave me a message either here, or through Private Message, and I will get working on each request as soon as we get back!!

Looking forward to hearing from you all.


Sarah xx :flower:


----------



## mummy2be 2009

Hi ya,
can you help me please im 20 weeks pregnant with my third child, and it's a girl!! Me and my OH have argued all week over names so please help!!! 

I have 2 other children Bethany paige hawkey (5)
and bradley john hawkey (7)

we both like trendy names buit not so much popular names i like ella-mae, and he likes leila ? other names we have considered are jasmine and tia, open to all suggestions must go with other childrens names and must have a middle name
cheers can't wait to hear your replys 
claire xxx


----------



## sarah1989

mummy2be 2009 said:


> Hi ya,
> can you help me please im 20 weeks pregnant with my third child, and it's a girl!! Me and my OH have argued all week over names so please help!!!
> 
> I have 2 other children Bethany paige hawkey (5)
> and bradley john hawkey (7)
> 
> we both like trendy names buit not so much popular names i like ella-mae, and he likes leila ? other names we have considered are jasmine and tia, open to all suggestions must go with other childrens names and must have a middle name
> cheers can't wait to hear your replys
> claire xxx

You have been sent your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!

Sarah xx:flower:


----------



## zenmommy526

My boyfriend and I are trying to think of names.
If its a boy we were thinking about Damian for the first name
and I like Bentley for a girl. Last name is Stanley.

Can you suggest some other names for boys and girls.
Unique names if possible!


----------



## Szaffi

Hi! We are slowly running out of time here. My hubby is American, I'm Hungarian, we live in Belgium and are having a baby girl. So we are in search of a cool, international name, which is not ridiculously common. Also, we prefer "grown-up names" to abbreviations. Family name is Forsman.

Names we considered so far:

Stella (current no1 - it is a big brand of beer in Belgium though, which makes us unsure)
Izabella (way too common these days)
Pénelopé (collegue's daughter's name)
Amelia / Amalia (too common)

I'd be curious what your suggestions would be for us.


----------



## justincase007

me me me! surname "savoia" (suh-voy-uh)
need boy and girl suggestions! first and middle!


----------



## sarah1989

zenmommy526 said:

> My boyfriend and I are trying to think of names.
> If its a boy we were thinking about Damian for the first name
> and I like Bentley for a girl. Last name is Stanley.
> 
> Can you suggest some other names for boys and girls.
> Unique names if possible!




Szaffi said:

> Hi! We are slowly running out of time here. My hubby is American, I'm Hungarian, we live in Belgium and are having a baby girl. So we are in search of a cool, international name, which is not ridiculously common. Also, we prefer "grown-up names" to abbreviations. Family name is Forsman.
> 
> Names we considered so far:
> 
> Stella (current no1 - it is a big brand of beer in Belgium though, which makes us unsure)
> Izabella (way too common these days)
> Pénelopé (collegue's daughter's name)
> Amelia / Amalia (too common)
> 
> I'd be curious what your suggestions would be for us.




justincase007 said:

> me me me! surname "savoia" (suh-voy-uh)
> need boy and girl suggestions! first and middle!



You all have been sent _Your Personal Name Request_ via Private Message!
Best of Luck!!

Sarah xx


----------



## Tantan

Hi Sarah,

I'm looking for a boy and girl names. Babies surname is Collins. I would like a strong name to go with Nathan (my sons name). Thanks for your help.


----------



## Vicyi

Hey need more help! Talked to OH and decided to go with nature/weather names as DD middle name is Raine! It doesn't need to BE a type of weather etc but could just mean it? x


----------



## MandaAnda

I'd really like help, particularly with a girl's name, please. Our scan isn't for a week, so we don't know what we're having yet. I think we'd likely name a boy Jack William, but I'm not averse to adding another middle name. Our surname is English and very common. We like "proper," traditional names for the most part.

Here's the list I have:
*Boy*
Jack
William
Thomas
Clifton
Edmund
Finley


*Girl*
Charlotte
Natalie/Natalia
Mary
Adelaide?
Clare/Clara
Constance
Elizabeth
Cordelia


----------



## sarah1989

Tantan said:


> Hi Sarah,
> 
> I'm looking for a boy and girl names. Babies surname is Collins. I would like a strong name to go with Nathan (my sons name). Thanks for your help.




Vicyi said:


> Hey need more help! Talked to OH and decided to go with nature/weather names as DD middle name is Raine! It doesn't need to BE a type of weather etc but could just mean it? x




MandaAnda said:


> I'd really like help, particularly with a girl's name, please. Our scan isn't for a week, so we don't know what we're having yet. I think we'd likely name a boy Jack William, but I'm not averse to adding another middle name. Our surname is English and very common. We like "proper," traditional names for the most part.
> 
> Here's the list I have:
> *Boy*
> Jack
> William
> Thomas
> Clifton
> Edmund
> Finley
> 
> 
> *Girl*
> Charlotte
> Natalie/Natalia
> Mary
> Adelaide?
> Clare/Clara
> Constance
> Elizabeth
> Cordelia




You all have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!

Sarah xx :flower:


----------



## kirstyloo82

ooh, me please! i prefer unusual but not completely wacky names but dh is a little more reserved, although he chose both our kids names, Deacon and Winter. we need somehting that is going to match those names too, surname is swift:flower:


----------



## kellyo

Oooh me pls. We are having a boy and I really don't have any ideas in mind. 

I already have a little boy called Dylan and I absolutely love his name - I want a name I will like just as much. Our surname is Ward. 

Thank you xx


----------



## sarah1989

kirstyloo82 said:


> ooh, me please! i prefer unusual but not completely wacky names but dh is a little more reserved, although he chose both our kids names, Deacon and Winter. we need somehting that is going to match those names too, surname is swift:flower:




kellyo said:


> Oooh me pls. We are having a boy and I really don't have any ideas in mind.
> 
> I already have a little boy called Dylan and I absolutely love his name - I want a name I will like just as much. Our surname is Ward.
> 
> Thank you xx


You both have been sent Your Personal Name Request via Private Message!
Best of Luck to you Both!!

Sarah xx :flower:


----------



## kirstyloo82

You both have been sent Your Personal Name Request via Private Message!
Best of Luck to you Both!!

Sarah xx :flower:[/QUOTE]

i havent got it:shrug:


----------



## sarah1989

kirstyloo82 said:


> You both have been sent Your Personal Name Request via Private Message!
> Best of Luck to you Both!!
> 
> Sarah xx :flower:

i havent got it:shrug:[/QUOTE]


So sorry hun, you have been sent one now!

Sarah xx :flower::hugs:


----------



## Delamere19

Ok,so not pregnant at the moment but still thinking of names. I would quite like to have something along the lines of a Scottish name as my surname is Buchanan but my OH is Smith and that is the surname the baby will have. We both quite like old fashioned names but none too old sounding ie Albert etc.Also something unique!

Hope its not too picky!! lol

Cath xx


----------



## sarah1989

Delamere19 said:


> Ok,so not pregnant at the moment but still thinking of names. I would quite like to have something along the lines of a Scottish name as my surname is Buchanan but my OH is Smith and that is the surname the baby will have. We both quite like old fashioned names but none too old sounding ie Albert etc.Also something unique!
> 
> Hope its not too picky!! lol
> 
> Cath xx

You have been sent Your Personal Name Request via Private Message!

Sarah xx:flower:


----------



## Akira

Really need help with a boys name, if its a girl it will be Charlotte Hope (even for later baby) but if its a boy we don't know, I like something a little different, last name is Gordon. Possibly John or James for a middle name which are traditional family names but personally I wouold like something a little different for a first name to spice it up a bit!


----------



## sarah1989

Akira said:


> Really need help with a boys name, if its a girl it will be Charlotte Hope (even for later baby) but if its a boy we don't know, I like something a little different, last name is Gordon. Possibly John or James for a middle name which are traditional family names but personally I wouold like something a little different for a first name to spice it up a bit!

You have been sent Your Personal Name Request via Private Message!!

Sarah xx :flower::hugs:


----------



## Laurenj22

Hi 

I'm struggling with names, surname is Chambers and we are on team yellow so need both a girl and boy name. Little boy middle name would be Peter. We would like little girl to have a middle name but had a mind block and can't think of any.

xxx


----------



## sarah1989

Laurenj22 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm struggling with names, surname is Chambers and we are on team yellow so need both a girl and boy name. Little boy middle name would be Peter. We would like little girl to have a middle name but had a mind block and can't think of any.
> 
> xxx

You have been sent _Your Personal Name Request_ via Private Message :)

Congratulations!

Sarah xx :flower:


----------



## Rozie_1985

Hi we are finding it hard with both boy and girl. Surname will be Fletcher we like unique names. So far we have Esme for a girl and Luc, Jacob and Noah for a boy. Thank you so much, its a lovely service you offer!! xxx


----------



## sarah1989

Rozie_1985 said:


> Hi we are finding it hard with both boy and girl. Surname will be Fletcher we like unique names. So far we have Esme for a girl and Luc, Jacob and Noah for a boy. Thank you so much, its a lovely service you offer!! xxx

You have been sent Your Personal Name Request via Private Message!

Congratulations & Best of Luck!

Sarah xx :flower::hugs:


----------



## Expecting#4

Hi! I desperately need some girl name ideas.. We don't know what we are having yet and I have a boy name but not a girl! I have created the middle name Aubriane or Aubrianna which is a combo of both my grandfather's and grandmother's names. (Aubrey and Marian) Our surname is Parker and our youngest is Natalie so I would like something that ends in y or ie or sounds similiar like Melanie or Valerie. I like different or traditional names, but nothing common, however I don't want a name that is difficult to pronounce where teachers or friends will constantly be pronouncing it wrong.. any ideas?


----------



## lillprutten

I would love to get your help with a name Sarah1989 but I think perhaps you have too many requests from others already?
x


----------



## dolittleeliza

Message sent. Would love some help xx


----------



## sarah1989

I am more than willing to take requests. I am just at work at the moment, and will be for about 2-1/2 hours - 3 hours. Once I get home I will be going straight to work on your requests! 

Feel Free to keep them coming!!

Sarah xx :hugs::hugs: :flower:


----------



## sarah1989

Expecting#4 said:


> Hi! I desperately need some girl name ideas.. We don't know what we are having yet and I have a boy name but not a girl! I have created the middle name Aubriane or Aubrianna which is a combo of both my grandfather's and grandmother's names. (Aubrey and Marian) Our surname is Parker and our youngest is Natalie so I would like something that ends in y or ie or sounds similiar like Melanie or Valerie. I like different or traditional names, but nothing common, however I don't want a name that is difficult to pronounce where teachers or friends will constantly be pronouncing it wrong.. any ideas?


I sent Your Personalized Name Request to your profile!




lillprutten said:


> I would love to get your help with a name Sarah1989 but I think perhaps you have too many requests from others already?
> x

I have sent you a message regarding Your Request!




dolittleeliza said:


> Message sent. Would love some help xx

I have sent you Your Personal Name Request via Private Message!

Sarah xx

Best of Luck to You Both! 

:kiss::hugs:


----------



## lillprutten

Thanks hun xxx


----------



## sarah1989

lillprutten said:


> Thanks hun xxx

No Problem At All Hun!

Sarah :flower::hugs:

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

If anyone else would like some help or ideas, please feel free to send me a line and I will get to work!!!

Sarah xx


----------



## dolittleeliza

dolittleeliza said:


> Message sent. Would love some help xx

Thank you xx


----------



## sarah1989

Anyone looking for some ideas? Feel free to send them my way :) I am free right now and nothing but time on my hands lol

Sarah xx :flower:


----------



## sarah1989

Bump :blush:


----------



## Sam9kids

Me please! I think im having a girl but obviously would like both!

Its harder for me as i already have 8 children and 3 stepchildren!

Their names are

Mine:

Joseph Stephen
Bethany Linda
Lauren Katie
Rebekah Marie
Rachel Leanne Barbara
Sean Robert Christopher
Ellis Sarah Jane
Lewis Michael


Stepchildren:

Amy Louise
Sophie Bo Claire
Nathan John


----------



## kstancook

DH and I have not idea what to name our future Children. Can you please help? 
If it is a boy the middle name would be Alan and if a girl the middle name Michele. Any help? Thanks!


----------



## sarah1989

Sam9kids said:


> Me please! I think im having a girl but obviously would like both!
> 
> Its harder for me as i already have 8 children and 3 stepchildren!
> 
> Their names are
> 
> Mine:
> 
> Joseph Stephen
> Bethany Linda
> Lauren Katie
> Rebekah Marie
> Rachel Leanne Barbara
> Sean Robert Christopher
> Ellis Sarah Jane
> Lewis Michael
> 
> 
> Stepchildren:
> 
> Amy Louise
> Sophie Bo Claire
> Nathan John

You have been sent your Personal Name Request via Private Message :)




kstancook said:


> DH and I have not idea what to name our future Children. Can you please help?
> If it is a boy the middle name would be Alan and if a girl the middle name Michele. Any help? Thanks!

You have also been sent your Personal Name Request via Private Message :)

Best of Luck to you both!!

Sarah xx :flower::hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

Hi! My DH and I cant seem to agree on anything! We only know we would like the name to start with a C or a K, given the last name is Krueger. But thats not set in stone:) (we get 'freddy jokes all the time, so NOT funny)

We are not trying till the summer, so plenty of time to think, but would LOVE some ideas or suggestions..

He is serious about liking the name King and that repulses me!
I love the same name for both genders, Kadyn for a girl and Kayden for a boy, but he doesnt like it... 

this is the list I have been adding to:blush: not all "C" or "K" but mostly..
Girls
Kacy
Katie
Kadyn
Breelyn
Isabelle
Jayden
Kymber
Gabriella
Ella


Boys
Kade
Kason
Kase
Kolt
Kyson
Clete
Kayden
Cash


----------



## RaeEW89

We completely picked out our girls names already. My OH and I are trying to think of boys names that begine with a "J", I want them to match with OHs name. I found a couple that we like, but one has been recently taken(Jayden) and one is unisex, so Im not sure if OH will be too crazy about it (Jordan). We completely picked out our girls names already.


----------



## runnergrl

i love Jayden:)


----------



## sarah1989

runnergrl said:


> Hi! My DH and I cant seem to agree on anything! We only know we would like the name to start with a C or a K, given the last name is Krueger. But thats not set in stone:) (we get 'freddy jokes all the time, so NOT funny)
> 
> We are not trying till the summer, so plenty of time to think, but would LOVE some ideas or suggestions..
> 
> He is serious about liking the name King and that repulses me!
> I love the same name for both genders, Kadyn for a girl and Kayden for a boy, but he doesnt like it...
> 
> this is the list I have been adding to:blush: not all "C" or "K" but mostly..
> Girls
> Kacy
> Katie
> Kadyn
> Breelyn
> Isabelle
> Jayden
> Kymber
> Gabriella
> Ella
> 
> 
> Boys
> Kade
> Kason
> Kase
> Kolt
> Kyson
> Clete
> Kayden
> Cash

You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!

Sarah xx


----------



## bethy1512

oooo me me me............. we dont know what we are having so one for a bo and one for a girl please.

Our surname is Trust, and the middle names will either be Jon or Nicole. xx


----------



## sarah1989

bethy1512 said:


> oooo me me me............. we dont know what we are having so one for a bo and one for a girl please.
> 
> Our surname is Trust, and the middle names will either be Jon or Nicole. xx

You have been sent your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!


----------



## Ash_P

Ohh I love this thread. Help me out please.
Im on team yellow, My surname is Vauls (bit weird) and I like names that will do throughout life. dont like anything too wacky. Cant have jack as my nephew is jack, and dont like John (things along those lines are too boring for me - no offence to anyone else)


----------



## sarah1989

Ash_P said:


> Ohh I love this thread. Help me out please.
> Im on team yellow, My surname is Vauls (bit weird) and I like names that will do throughout life. dont like anything too wacky. Cant have jack as my nephew is jack, and dont like John (things along those lines are too boring for me - no offence to anyone else)


You have been sent your Personal Name Request via Private Message!! Best of Luck!


----------



## sarah1989

Anyone Needing Help?? I am free for a while :blush:

Sarah xx :hugs:


----------



## blaze777

Oooh me please :) Team yellow, surname of Wood. Am looking for something unusual, that will do throughout life.

Thanks in advance :)


----------



## sarah1989

blaze777 said:


> Oooh me please :) Team yellow, surname of Wood. Am looking for something unusual, that will do throughout life.
> 
> Thanks in advance :)

You have been sent your Personal Name Request via Private Message!!

Sarah xx


----------



## KKS

Can i have some help please! Team yellow, Surname Wall, Sibling Sienna. Love different and pretty names for girls like Tia-leone & brooke but it sounds like brick wall! Boys names should different but not odd! 
Thank you!


----------



## Martz

I would love some help please!!!! Will pm u my surname etc.

Need all the help i can get!!! xxx


----------



## poppy fields

Just wondering if anyone who's had a name request done is going to use any of the options given??

How cool would that be!


----------



## sarah1989

Working on all current requests now!!




poppy fields said:


> Just wondering if anyone who's had a name request done is going to use any of the options given??
> 
> How cool would that be!

I have had 6 or 7 people write me back letting me know that they will be using some of the names I have provided to them. It is a very good feeling! :happydance:

Sarah xx


----------



## sarah1989

KKS said:


> Can i have some help please! Team yellow, Surname Wall, Sibling Sienna. Love different and pretty names for girls like Tia-leone & brooke but it sounds like brick wall! Boys names should different but not odd!
> Thank you!

You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!!

Sarah xx :flower::hugs:


----------



## KKS

Oh my word Sarah. You have put me in a state of shock! The names you come up with are perfect. 4 have even been considered exactly including the middle names! I can't belive it! 

The ideas are perfect and really have given me some lovely ideas, the first name Aaliyah Faith was considered for our first! 

Wow! 

Thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## sarah1989

KKS said:


> Oh my word Sarah. You have put me in a state of shock! The names you come up with are perfect. 4 have even been considered exactly including the middle names! I can't belive it!
> 
> The ideas are perfect and really have given me some lovely ideas, the first name Aaliyah Faith was considered for our first!
> 
> Wow!
> 
> Thank you! :thumbup:

Thank you hun! :happydance: I am so glad I was able to get you a list of names that suits your needs perfectly! 

Sarah xx :flower: :hugs:


----------



## Missy86

Hello

Could you help us with boy names, the surname is Mahoney and I like old fashioned names.

We cant have Patrick, James or John

Thank you


----------



## sarah1989

Missy86 said:


> Hello
> 
> Could you help us with boy names, the surname is Mahoney and I like old fashioned names.
> 
> We cant have Patrick, James or John
> 
> Thank you

Hey Hun,

Working on your request now!


----------



## Nenna

Great thread :thumbup:

I am looking for an unusual girls name, surname will be Watts and siblings names are Dolly, Ella, Kane, Haydn and Ewan 

Thanks:kiss:


----------



## sarah1989

Missy86 said:


> Hello
> 
> Could you help us with boy names, the surname is Mahoney and I like old fashioned names.
> 
> We cant have Patrick, James or John
> 
> Thank you

I have sent you Your Personlized Name Request via Private Message!
Congratulations & Best of Luck




Nenna said:


> Great thread :thumbup:
> 
> I am looking for an unusual girls name, surname will be Watts and siblings names are Dolly, Ella, Kane, Haydn and Ewan
> 
> Thanks:kiss:

I have posted Your Personalized Name Request on your User Profile, as you do not have enough posts for a Private Message.
Congratulations & Best of Luck!


----------



## ScarletWillow

Sent you my stuff about half an hour ago I believe! Can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## sarah1989

ScarletWillow said:


> Sent you my stuff about half an hour ago I believe! Can't wait to see what you come up with.

I am working on your request now, thank you for writing me for ideas!!
*
UPDATE:*

Your Personalized Name Request has been sent to you via Private Message!!

Sarah, Congratulations & Best of Luck


----------



## Nenna

Thanks for the names, has given us more to think about :winkwink:


----------



## lspeer

We are looking for a middle name for the name faith last name sauter Thanks!


----------



## hancake100

Hello please can you help me! :yipee:
This is something that has been stressing me out for a LONG time now, aggggh!! I can sit here for hours and not like anything and I am starting to take it out on OH now,hehe. 

My name is 'Hanelli' OH's name is 'Adam' and the sir name is 'Cook' 

We are having a little girl in Jan and I so want to name her now,hehe. 
The name we had for a while was 'Olivia Freya Cook' But OH said a few nights back that he isnt happy with that name and wants something more........ 

I dont mind common names but not boring names if you know what I mean and I dont really like old fashion names. I would like something a little different, Would also like her to have a middle name :happydance: 

p.s. I lost my dad 3years ago and I thought it would be nice to fit his name in the middle as she is due on his birthday. His name was 'Phillip' But I dont know if this would work, what do you think. 

Hehe, I feel like a right bossy cow after that, I want this and that :rofl: 
Any help of yours would be loved :hugs: Thankyou xxxxxx


----------



## sarah1989

Nenna said:


> Thanks for the names, has given us more to think about :winkwink:

Not a problem hun. Glad I could be of help!

Sarah


----------



## sarah1989

lspeer said:


> We are looking for a middle name for the name faith last name sauter Thanks!

You have been sent your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!:flower::hugs:




hancake100 said:


> Hello please can you help me! :yipee:
> This is something that has been stressing me out for a LONG time now, aggggh!! I can sit here for hours and not like anything and I am starting to take it out on OH now,hehe.
> 
> My name is 'Hanelli' OH's name is 'Adam' and the sir name is 'Cook'
> 
> We are having a little girl in Jan and I so want to name her now,hehe.
> The name we had for a while was 'Olivia Freya Cook' But OH said a few nights back that he isnt happy with that name and wants something more........
> 
> I dont mind common names but not boring names if you know what I mean and I dont really like old fashion names. I would like something a little different, Would also like her to have a middle name :happydance:
> 
> p.s. I lost my dad 3years ago and I thought it would be nice to fit his name in the middle as she is due on his birthday. His name was 'Phillip' But I dont know if this would work, what do you think.
> 
> Hehe, I feel like a right bossy cow after that, I want this and that :rofl:
> Any help of yours would be loved :hugs: Thankyou xxxxxx

You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!

Sarah xx :flower::hugs:


----------



## Cerellia

Hello, tank you for your offer!

We don't know if it's a boy or girl yet, so we would be pleased if we had options for either one.

We love unusual names that have a strong meaning. The family name is Dolker. If it's a boy, the middle name will be David. 

Thank you, very much.


----------



## Princess L

Oooh pick me! I am having a boy and the surname will either be Kaye or Park. Some names I like are Jace, Declan, Brody...

Thank you =)


----------



## sarah1989

Cerellia said:


> Hello, tank you for your offer!
> 
> We don't know if it's a boy or girl yet, so we would be pleased if we had options for either one.
> 
> We love unusual names that have a strong meaning. The family name is Dolker. If it's a boy, the middle name will be David.
> 
> Thank you, very much.




Princess L said:


> Oooh pick me! I am having a boy and the surname will either be Kaye or Park. Some names I like are Jace, Declan, Brody...
> 
> Thank you =)

You both have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!

Congratulations to you both!

Sarah xx :hugs:


----------



## Momofquinn

Maybe you can help me I need a boy middle name the goes with Quinn as first name... I don't know what i am having yet but I already have the girl name chosen


----------



## sarah1989

Momofquinn said:


> Maybe you can help me I need a boy middle name the goes with Quinn as first name... I don't know what i am having yet but I already have the girl name chosen

You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!

Sarah xx 
Congratulations!


----------



## Cerellia

Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Emma1980

ooooh do me, Middle name will be Andrew - i like Shay, Finley, Corey & Kian

I just want something where there wont be 4 of them in his class at school!


----------



## sarah1989

Emma1980 said:


> ooooh do me, Middle name will be Andrew - i like Shay, Finley, Corey & Kian
> 
> I just want something where there wont be 4 of them in his class at school!

You have been sent your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!
Congratulations

Sarah xx :flower::hugs:


----------



## katekatekate

Help! I'm due to give birth in March and so far I haven't found anything I like.
Well we were all set for a boy but we're having a girl so now I'm stuck.
I like classic and pretty names, but nothing that's too overused like Laura or Chloe. 
Really really like short names such as Eden or Ruby. Like thinks such as Robyn and Meena too. Just something abit different but not weird. Her last name will be Armitage.
Any suggestions will be appreciated. I'm going madddd. xx


----------



## sarah1989

katekatekate said:


> Help! I'm due to give birth in March and so far I haven't found anything I like.
> Well we were all set for a boy but we're having a girl so now I'm stuck.
> I like classic and pretty names, but nothing that's too overused like Laura or Chloe.
> Really really like short names such as Eden or Ruby. Like thinks such as Robyn and Meena too. Just something abit different but not weird. Her last name will be Armitage.
> Any suggestions will be appreciated. I'm going madddd. xx

Hi Hun,

Sorry I have not gotten back to you with your request yet, work has been very hectic this week again. I will be working on all requests when I get finished with this shift this afternoon. 

Please everyone keep the requests coming as I am more than happy to help you all out!!

Love Lots, Sarah xx :hugs:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I sent you a pm sarah1989 I know you say you are busy, I am just wanting to mention I pm'd you in case you never received it :hugs:


----------



## sarah1989

DueMarch2nd said:


> I sent you a pm sarah1989 I know you say you are busy, I am just wanting to mention I pm'd you in case you never received it :hugs:

Thanks hun, I did get your request, and am just working on them now, and will be responding to all very soon!

Sarah xx:hugs:


----------



## sarah1989

katekatekate said:


> Help! I'm due to give birth in March and so far I haven't found anything I like.
> Well we were all set for a boy but we're having a girl so now I'm stuck.
> I like classic and pretty names, but nothing that's too overused like Laura or Chloe.
> Really really like short names such as Eden or Ruby. Like thinks such as Robyn and Meena too. Just something abit different but not weird. Her last name will be Armitage.
> Any suggestions will be appreciated. I'm going madddd. xx




DueMarch2nd said:


> I sent you a pm sarah1989 I know you say you are busy, I am just wanting to mention I pm'd you in case you never received it :hugs:

You both have been sent your Personalized Name Requests via Private Message!!
Congratulations to you both! :hugs:

I am pretty sure I am all caught up on requests now, and am more than happy to accept more!! :blush:

Love Lots, Sarah :flower::hugs:


----------



## Blessed1

Wow..How fun!! 
I would appreciate some ideas on biblical names or other unique names for a boy and girl. Middle name for boy is going to be Joshua for sure. Thanks :) Bless you!


----------



## katekatekate

Thank you for your help! :) x


----------



## sarah1989

Blessed1 said:


> Wow..How fun!!
> I would appreciate some ideas on biblical names or other unique names for a boy and girl. Middle name for boy is going to be Joshua for sure. Thanks :) Bless you!

You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!



katekatekate said:


> Thank you for your help! :) x

Not a problem hun!


UPDATE:

I am available for more requests if anyone is interested!!

Sarah xx


----------



## Shiloh19

What name would come out??
My name is Shiela Mae and My bf i Neil
for boy and girl!.. 
thanks


----------



## sarah1989

Shiloh19 said:


> What name would come out??
> My name is Shiela Mae and My bf i Neil
> for boy and girl!..
> thanks


I have sent you a message hun!


----------



## Sophiiee-ox-

help me! help me!  lol
The surnames Walsh and i have now no idea of names as i want a really unique name! :]
oh & im having a baby girl  lol


----------



## sarah1989

Sophiiee-ox- said:


> help me! help me!  lol
> The surnames Walsh and i have now no idea of names as i want a really unique name! :]
> oh & im having a baby girl  lol

You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!


----------



## trashit

Help would definitely be appreciated please!! We have two in mind atm- Zane and Leon but im not 100% on either :dohh: surname is Kavanagh, middle name im hoping to have dennis after my late grandad. Thanks xo


----------



## xXhayleyXx

Our surname is McCurry and struggling for names that we both agree on. Already have Rebecca, Hollie, Charlie and Ruby.Like William as a middle name this time round if we have a boy and stuck completely on girls names :doh:


----------



## Jox

can you give me some suggestions??

Babys surname will be Clark. We are looking for first and middle names. We are quite plain people, my name is Jo and OH is Chris. We want something that is not common but not unusual, if that makes sense. We are struggling as i dont really want anything that can be associated with anyone else.

Thanks,


Jox


----------



## KerryanneJ09

i do already have two names in mind but im not sure i really like them so i thought you might like to help! :D surnames Lee and we already have a Hayden & An angel called Harley-Brooke. thaanks! xx


----------



## YoungMummiiie

Hi, hope you can help.
Our last name is Duncan and we are having a little boy. I like original names but with unusual spellings. I mean I would have no trouble if it was a girl, but it's a boy's name we are after and no luck as yet. Thanks. x​


----------



## sarah1989

Hi Everyone, 

I am just at work at the moment, but will get to all the requests as soon as I am home!!

Thank you all again!

Sarah xx


----------



## sarah1989

xXhayleyXx said:


> Our surname is McCurry and struggling for names that we both agree on. Already have Rebecca, Hollie, Charlie and Ruby.Like William as a middle name this time round if we have a boy and stuck completely on girls names :doh:




Jox said:


> can you give me some suggestions??
> 
> Babys surname will be Clark. We are looking for first and middle names. We are quite plain people, my name is Jo and OH is Chris. We want something that is not common but not unusual, if that makes sense. We are struggling as i dont really want anything that can be associated with anyone else.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jox

You both have been sent Your Personalized Name Requests!!

The other 2 remaining I am working on now and will be sending information tomorrow morning!

Sarah xx :hugs:


----------



## sarah1989

KerryanneJ09 said:


> i do already have two names in mind but im not sure i really like them so i thought you might like to help! :D surnames Lee and we already have a Hayden & An angel called Harley-Brooke. thaanks! xx




YoungMummiiie said:


> Hi, hope you can help.
> Our last name is Duncan and we are having a little boy. I like original names but with unusual spellings. I mean I would have no trouble if it was a girl, but it's a boy's name we are after and no luck as yet. Thanks. x​

You both have been sent your Personalized Name Requests!

Sarah xx :hugs:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Im back  

I wanted to know if you had the time if you could just send me lots and lots of boys names.. i still cant find one i like and its getting closer and closer to his due date lol!
sorry im so picky aswell if i was normal id have one by now  but i told you before i like unusual names or different names.. im not so keen on traditional names like David,Matthew,Thomas etc but i dont want something too strange if that makes sense 

Just send me as many as you can if thats okay? the middle name being Jack and the last name it begins will either be Haskard or Hufton .. not decided whos were using yet or if were using both lol.
xx*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Hey hun
was wunderin if u cud help me 2..
i like names like..
tylar-jay
and 
daisy-may ..
like really girly names..
but my friends got a little boy called tyler :(
i dont like traditional names ither.. please help me
last names going to me vaughan xxx


----------



## sarah1989

Hey Everyone! 

This is the first time I have been able to connect since the maintenance, so I will be working on all requests now!

Sarah xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

<3 cheers hun


----------



## sarah1989

Everyone is up to date now!
Feel free to send more requests, as I am free. I may become busier due to Christmas Holidays but will try to get them done quickly!!


----------



## kitabird

Hi Sarah, if you've got time I'd love some ideas!
We like old names as in Biblical/ancient origin. Names which are traditional but not commonly used anymore. Surname is McNestrie, so it can be a bit of a tongue twister!
Thanks x


----------



## sarah1989

kitabird said:


> Hi Sarah, if you've got time I'd love some ideas!
> We like old names as in Biblical/ancient origin. Names which are traditional but not commonly used anymore. Surname is McNestrie, so it can be a bit of a tongue twister!
> Thanks x

Hi Hun,

I have sent you your Personalized Name Request via Private Message.

Sarah xx


----------



## Mrs M.

Hiya, i'd be really grateful for some help. We're doing quite well with girls first names, we like:

Eloise, eve, charlotte, grace, georgie.

The only boy's names we like are:

James and samuel, need some help! 

Our surname is Medway, I'm amy charlotte, my husband is paul, russell, charles. 

Parents:beth, dennis, annette and paul 

thanks again xx


----------



## stuffymuffy

Hey, if you have time I would love some ideas. I want a name that's different but not too strange lol So far I have:

Petyon, Riley, Ainsley, Eva, Natalie, Erin

Aaron, Liam, Caleb, Alexander


----------



## discoclare

Hi Sarah,

I am team yellow and like unusual names. I also would like two middle names. The surname starts with C. I don't like names like my own (Clare) which can't be shortened.
Thanks!


----------



## Moraine

Hiya,
I would be interested in getting some ideas as well.:)

We have a girls name picked, Eleanor Margaret Louise, but are stumped on boys this time. We do like Gabriel, but aren't sure. My name is Laura, husband is Michael, and we have one son named Lucius. Last name starts with a K and ends with an a.
Thanks!!


----------



## sarah1989

Mrs M. said:


> Hiya, i'd be really grateful for some help. We're doing quite well with girls first names, we like:
> 
> Eloise, eve, charlotte, grace, georgie.
> 
> The only boy's names we like are:
> 
> James and samuel, need some help!
> 
> Our surname is Medway, I'm amy charlotte, my husband is paul, russell, charles.
> 
> Parents:beth, dennis, annette and paul
> 
> thanks again xx




stuffymuffy said:


> Hey, if you have time I would love some ideas. I want a name that's different but not too strange lol So far I have:
> 
> Petyon, Riley, Ainsley, Eva, Natalie, Erin
> 
> Aaron, Liam, Caleb, Alexander


You both have been sent Your Personalized Name Requests Via Private Message!!

Sarah xx

P.S. The rest are being worked on right now! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarah1989

discoclare said:


> Hi Sarah,
> 
> I am team yellow and like unusual names. I also would like two middle names. The surname starts with C. I don't like names like my own (Clare) which can't be shortened.
> Thanks!




Moraine said:


> Hiya,
> I would be interested in getting some ideas as well.:)
> 
> We have a girls name picked, Eleanor Margaret Louise, but are stumped on boys this time. We do like Gabriel, but aren't sure. My name is Laura, husband is Michael, and we have one son named Lucius. Last name starts with a K and ends with an a.
> Thanks!!

You both have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I am available for more requests if anybody requires the help!


----------



## lala2009

Hi I need help on names even though I have a long wayyy to go.

For a girl name I really like Mckenzie but I am okay with other suggestions and also middle names.

For a boy I like Jeremiah and Elijah and I am also okay with other suggestions and middle names. Thank you!


----------



## sarah1989

lala2009 said:


> Hi I need help on names even though I have a long wayyy to go.
> 
> For a girl name I really like Mckenzie but I am okay with other suggestions and also middle names.
> 
> For a boy I like Jeremiah and Elijah and I am also okay with other suggestions and middle names. Thank you!

You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!

Best of Luck! :baby: 

Sarah xx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kota

Would like some help with middle names please.. 

We've got the first name choosen 'Phoenix' and the surname is Sutters. for a middle name we were hoping for something slightly nore 'popular/common' then the first and also something quite masculine/strong, 
However open to suggestions as nothing has taken our fancy so far, 

the three we have said are 'not to bad' are Jackson, Ryan or Leo. 

Thanks!


----------



## mum2beagain

hi we are on team yellow and will be staying there untill birth so hee goes we have a daughter whos name is keira dawn our surname is king i like different names that arent very common for a boy would like james and paul as middle names and for a girl would like 2 middle names one to be june thanks


----------



## purplerat

Hi we are having a boy and just can't agree on names! We have the middle names picked out which are Peter and Marshall and the surname which is Balestrini.

OH likes the idea of italian sounding names as well as traditional english ones.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Trying4ababy

I'm not pregnant yet, just planning ahead.

We already have a boys name picked out but a girls name is being a problem.



If it helps these are a few examples of the type of names I like: Skye, Storm, Connor.


----------



## nov_mum

We are looking for a boys name. We have a Liam James already and are thinking of Thomas as a middle name. Quite like Archer or Jacob but still very undecided on first names. Am not keen on any Aidens, Caydens, braydens or varieties of these. Connor, Lachlan and Finleys are very popular here so something different would be good. Nothing too obscure. Thanks in advance : )


----------



## Eoz

Well here is a challenge for you lol

We want the intials to be LFC OH supports Liverpool.I'm Arsenal!Our kids have both our surnames and I will be the same once we wed Clark-Bradshaw

For a boy it has to have Fredrick as the middle name (my late dads middle name)

We like Logan,London,Layton and Lewis but open to other Ideas.

Girls the same as above (LFC) but really stuck.I like Lexi,he likes Libby Faye.

If you wanna throw a spanner in the works try some AFC names :rofl:

Many thanks hun xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rmar

Good idea. I have been arguing over names for a few days with DP.

Technically I don't know if I am expecting yet but we are still contemplating names.

Last name Patrick.

The only girl name we both like is Carmen. He hates Amelia or Rachel. Middle names will be either Ellen or Margaret.

Boy names...this one is a bit harder for us. We were thinking Nate or Carter. Nothing too common or too out there. So in between the two. Middle name will be William.

Thankyou!


----------



## sarah1989

Kota said:


> Would like some help with middle names please..
> 
> We've got the first name choosen 'Phoenix' and the surname is Sutters. for a middle name we were hoping for something slightly nore 'popular/common' then the first and also something quite masculine/strong,
> However open to suggestions as nothing has taken our fancy so far,
> 
> the three we have said are 'not to bad' are Jackson, Ryan or Leo.
> 
> Thanks!




mum2beagain said:


> hi we are on team yellow and will be staying there untill birth so hee goes we have a daughter whos name is keira dawn our surname is king i like different names that arent very common for a boy would like james and paul as middle names and for a girl would like 2 middle names one to be june thanks




purplerat said:


> Hi we are having a boy and just can't agree on names! We have the middle names picked out which are Peter and Marshall and the surname which is Balestrini.
> 
> OH likes the idea of italian sounding names as well as traditional english ones.
> 
> Thanks for the help.




Trying4ababy said:


> I'm not pregnant yet, just planning ahead.
> 
> We already have a boys name picked out but a girls name is being a problem.
> 
> If it helps these are a few examples of the type of names I like: Skye, Storm, Connor.

You all have been sent Your Personalized Name Request Via Private Message!! I am working on the rest now, including Private Message Requests!


----------



## sarah1989

nov_mum said:


> We are looking for a boys name. We have a Liam James already and are thinking of Thomas as a middle name. Quite like Archer or Jacob but still very undecided on first names. Am not keen on any Aidens, Caydens, braydens or varieties of these. Connor, Lachlan and Finleys are very popular here so something different would be good. Nothing too obscure. Thanks in advance : )




Eoz said:


> Well here is a challenge for you lol
> 
> We want the intials to be LFC OH supports Liverpool.I'm Arsenal!Our kids have both our surnames and I will be the same once we wed Clark-Bradshaw
> 
> For a boy it has to have Fredrick as the middle name (my late dads middle name)
> 
> We like Logan,London,Layton and Lewis but open to other Ideas.
> 
> Girls the same as above (LFC) but really stuck.I like Lexi,he likes Libby Faye.
> 
> If you wanna throw a spanner in the works try some AFC names :rofl:
> 
> Many thanks hun xxxxxxxxxxx




Rmar said:


> Good idea. I have been arguing over names for a few days with DP.
> 
> Technically I don't know if I am expecting yet but we are still contemplating names.
> 
> Last name Patrick.
> 
> The only girl name we both like is Carmen. He hates Amelia or Rachel. Middle names will be either Ellen or Margaret.
> 
> Boy names...this one is a bit harder for us. We were thinking Nate or Carter. Nothing too common or too out there. So in between the two. Middle name will be William.
> 
> Thankyou!

You have all been sent Your Personalized Name Requests!!!


----------



## Carolyn244

Thank you for doing this! 

I am preg with baby number 4. My other children's names are Shane Matthew (boy), Spencer Liam (boy), and Avery Jade (girl). We don't know the sex of this baby yet, so I am looking for both. If it's a boy we will definitely be using Ian as the middle name after my husbands late grandfather. We don't have a middle name picked out for a girl.

Other names we like are...
boys- Conner, Noah, Elias, Colby, Landon
girls- Allison, Emmory, Lillian, Auriel

For boys, I don't like names that can be shortened to nick names such as Nicholas (Nick) or Michael (Mike). For girls I DO seem to like cute nick names such as Ella, Josie, Bella, Emma, Alli, Lilly...

Thanks in advance!!! I can't wait to see what you come up with!!!


----------



## baileybram

i would like some help please im having a girl i like the name isabella but my bil is having a girl and is naming her ella so thats out of the window surname is allsop but also in a few years will be renshaw my sons name is matthew any help??


----------



## danny979

Hi sahra, i think some names you can think about it: Ryan, kevin, mike, daniel, nikki, dennis, jessica, alex. Like those!


----------



## austin-keeley

hi i am expecting a little boy and he will have a double barrel surname "austin-keeley", my sister recently had a little boy called noah which we both love the sound of! thanks xx


----------



## sambam

hiya - was wondering if u could help me !?..
:thumbup:
my daughters name is Bailey, and im expecting again, don't know the sex, but i like Riley for a girl this time, I like Rio for a boy, not keen on jaydon, braydon etc, i like names begining with the letters R, B and D, and as our surname is plain, i would like something not too popluar, but also not too weird sounding !! thanks in advance xxx :hugs:


----------



## BrookieG

fab thread hun... im stuck on boy and girl names! 
I LOVE Summer but our surname is Guest so thats a no-no unfortunately.
For a boys name the only one we both like so far is Kian so i need suggestions lol
As for a girl we want Grace or Gracie as a middle name as tribute to our angel. I love really girlie names but am totally stumpted! We loved Alyssa but ive went off it! Any suggestions would help hun!! thanks in advance xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

hey hoping you can help. we had agreed on names but are having second thoughts now about the girl names. we agreed on Jenna Grace and Luke Henry. still like the boy one. this is baby #3. our DDs are Emily Rachel and Lauren Elizabeth. urm what else can i tell you......hubby quite traditonal, me not so much. oh yeh surname is [edit] so things like Katherine etc im not sure will work. thanks in advance for you help as im going round in circles on google searches. lol xxxxx


----------



## summerarmahni

Hiya hun great thread could you give me some help if you have time, i am aving a boy and his middle name has to be awat thats his dads name, i like really boyish names but not really in to the james, callum, ben sort of names i like names like armarni, kaylib, rio, rocco if you get me thanks hun for your time xxx


----------



## Magik204

Hi There I am looking for really unusal names i like the name Fallon, Lorelai and dion for a boy but hard to find something different to go with Our Surname Roat Please Help xxx


----------



## sarah1989

Carolyn244 said:


> Thank you for doing this!
> 
> I am preg with baby number 4. My other children's names are Shane Matthew (boy), Spencer Liam (boy), and Avery Jade (girl). We don't know the sex of this baby yet, so I am looking for both. If it's a boy we will definitely be using Ian as the middle name after my husbands late grandfather. We don't have a middle name picked out for a girl.
> 
> Other names we like are...
> boys- Conner, Noah, Elias, Colby, Landon
> girls- Allison, Emmory, Lillian, Auriel
> 
> For boys, I don't like names that can be shortened to nick names such as Nicholas (Nick) or Michael (Mike). For girls I DO seem to like cute nick names such as Ella, Josie, Bella, Emma, Alli, Lilly...
> 
> Thanks in advance!!! I can't wait to see what you come up with!!!




baileybram said:


> i would like some help please im having a girl i like the name isabella but my bil is having a girl and is naming her ella so thats out of the window surname is allsop but also in a few years will be renshaw my sons name is matthew any help??




danny979 said:


> Hi sahra, i think some names you can think about it: Ryan, kevin, mike, daniel, nikki, dennis, jessica, alex. Like those!




austin-keeley said:


> hi i am expecting a little boy and he will have a double barrel surname "austin-keeley", my sister recently had a little boy called noah which we both love the sound of! thanks xx




sambam said:


> hiya - was wondering if u could help me !?..
> :thumbup:
> my daughters name is Bailey, and im expecting again, don't know the sex, but i like Riley for a girl this time, I like Rio for a boy, not keen on jaydon, braydon etc, i like names begining with the letters R, B and D, and as our surname is plain, i would like something not too popluar, but also not too weird sounding !! thanks in advance xxx :hugs:


You all have been sent Your Personalized Name Request!


----------



## sarah1989

BrookieG said:


> fab thread hun... im stuck on boy and girl names!
> I LOVE Summer but our surname is Guest so thats a no-no unfortunately.
> For a boys name the only one we both like so far is Kian so i need suggestions lol
> As for a girl we want Grace or Gracie as a middle name as tribute to our angel. I love really girlie names but am totally stumpted! We loved Alyssa but ive went off it! Any suggestions would help hun!! thanks in advance xx




E&L's mummy said:


> hey hoping you can help. we had agreed on names but are having second thoughts now about the girl names. we agreed on Jenna Grace and Luke Henry. still like the boy one. this is baby #3. our DDs are Emily Rachel and Lauren Elizabeth. urm what else can i tell you......hubby quite traditonal, me not so much. oh yeh surname is Kent so things like Katherine etc im not sure will work. thanks in advance for you help as im going round in circles on google searches. lol xxxxx




summerarmahni said:


> Hiya hun great thread could you give me some help if you have time, i am aving a boy and his middle name has to be awat thats his dads name, i like really boyish names but not really in to the james, callum, ben sort of names i like names like armarni, kaylib, rio, rocco if you get me thanks hun for your time xxx




Magik204 said:


> Hi There I am looking for really unusal names i like the name Fallon, Lorelai and dion for a boy but hard to find something different to go with Our Surname Roat Please Help xxx

You all have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!


----------



## Fran_Cesca

I'd love some help with our daugthers name. Surname is samuels. We like a bit of both in naming style. But no funky spellings.


----------



## doze931

hey, we wud love your help with a boys name to go with the surname Wright. Very common surname so thinking something a wee bit different but not too unusual. 

We have Janelle elizabeth for a girl

thanks


----------



## MRSTJ

Hi Sarah

We would love your help in chosing a name for bubs, we havent found out the sex yet, so would like names for both please. Our surname is Jackson and we already have a son called Rory Oliver Jackson. The only names i dont like our one's that are really common, so looking for names you dont hear much of.

Thanks for you help xx


----------



## hoosiermom

I could use some help please! I'm having my first baby girl and want the middle name to be Lynn after me. Hubby really wants Maryann after his deceased grandmother, but I'm not so sure. I like that Maryann is not very common anymore, but just doesn't sound very pretty to me. I have two boys Christopher Michael and Joshua Eugene. Hope you get time to help me out. Thanks in advance and hope you're having a great day!


----------



## nbshow

I would love some help with girls names. We haven't yet learned the sex, but we can agree on several boy names, but are struggling with girl names.

Our surname is Cooper and we really want the middle name to be Lynn as it is a family name. 

The boy names we have agreed on are Parker, Jake, Carson, Gavin, and Cain to give you an idea of style we like. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## buttons27

I could use some help with our LO's name if you get a chance :). We're having a baby girl and up untill last night we were set on Ava Jane - the jane being after a few people on my mums side and it being her middle name. But everyone seems to be calling their baby Ava these days - couple across the road and a lady my mum knows called their babys Ava in the last month and we were wanting something kind of uncommon and unique.. I'm thinking about having a hyphenated (sp) first name so something short (like ava-mae was on our list to begin with) but still cute and girly too.. And baby's second name'l be whyte. Thanks :).x


----------



## sarah1989

Fran_Cesca said:


> I'd love some help with our daugthers name. Surname is samuels. We like a bit of both in naming style. But no funky spellings.




doze931 said:


> hey, we wud love your help with a boys name to go with the surname Wright. Very common surname so thinking something a wee bit different but not too unusual.
> 
> We have Janelle elizabeth for a girl
> 
> thanks




MRSTJ said:


> Hi Sarah
> 
> We would love your help in chosing a name for bubs, we havent found out the sex yet, so would like names for both please. Our surname is Jackson and we already have a son called Rory Oliver Jackson. The only names i dont like our one's that are really common, so looking for names you dont hear much of.
> 
> Thanks for you help xx




hoosiermom said:


> I could use some help please! I'm having my first baby girl and want the middle name to be Lynn after me. Hubby really wants Maryann after his deceased grandmother, but I'm not so sure. I like that Maryann is not very common anymore, but just doesn't sound very pretty to me. I have two boys Christopher Michael and Joshua Eugene. Hope you get time to help me out. Thanks in advance and hope you're having a great day!


You all have been sent Your Personalized Name Request! Sorry for any delays!

Sarah


----------



## sarah1989

nbshow said:


> I would love some help with girls names. We haven't yet learned the sex, but we can agree on several boy names, but are struggling with girl names.
> 
> Our surname is Cooper and we really want the middle name to be Lynn as it is a family name.
> 
> The boy names we have agreed on are Parker, Jake, Carson, Gavin, and Cain to give you an idea of style we like.
> 
> Thanks so much!




bumpy..x said:


> I could use some help with our LO's name if you get a chance :). We're having a baby girl and up untill last night we were set on Ava Jane - the jane being after a few people on my mums side and it being her middle name. But everyone seems to be calling their baby Ava these days - couple across the road and a lady my mum knows called their babys Ava in the last month and we were wanting something kind of uncommon and unique.. I'm thinking about having a hyphenated (sp) first name so something short (like ava-mae was on our list to begin with) but still cute and girly too.. And baby's second name'l be whyte. Thanks :).x

You both have been sent Your Personalized Name Request!

Sarah xx


----------



## SilverP

Hi Sarah,
Absolutely despairing over a name for my little girl, who is six days overdue! We already have a son called Kyle Matthew. There's no specific theme, but we like names that are unusual/uncommon yet traditional. Dislike names such as Ava, Chloe, Leyla etc and "unique" names. Don't particularly like hyphenated names or modern spellings like Jaymz, and preferably nothing beginning with P as they tend to sound too singsongy with our surname. Were going to go with Juliana, but changed our minds.
Thanks x


----------



## sarah1989

SilverP said:


> Hi Sarah,
> Absolutely despairing over a name for my little girl, who is six days overdue! We already have a son called Kyle Matthew. There's no specific theme, but we like names that are unusual/uncommon yet traditional. Dislike names such as Ava, Chloe, Leyla etc and "unique" names. Don't particularly like hyphenated names or modern spellings like Jaymz, and preferably nothing beginning with P as they tend to sound too singsongy with our surname. Were going to go with Juliana, but changed our minds.
> Thanks x

You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request!


----------



## jessndoug

oh i just realized this post was here my surname is Hernandez i like common names I could only think of 3 so far its a boy so the names I have is ( Gabriel, Jordan, and Jayden) if you can think of any more for me that would be very nice.thank you!! :flower:


P.S my son's name is Noah


----------



## newmummytobe

hiya, please could you help us with some names. we like lexie and maya for a girl and riley for a boy so far. am strugggling more iwth boys names. i am quite open to suggestions, the only thing i am not keen on is it being too common (i dont mean that awfully, i just mean that there are loads of kids by that names at the moment) so something a bit different but not too weird where they will get picked on. thanks so much, this is a great thread! xxxx


----------



## mandylou

id like some boys names, we want a 'normal' name i.e a name that people have heard of, but one that isnt that common, we did have Toby in mind but were going off it a bit... the surname will be Peach (lol its the OH's surname! ;))


----------



## lauraperrysan

hi there, ok im very early but what the heck, figured I'd give this a go. Me and oh were talking about names last night and dont agree on any....
He likes traditional names and i like more modern / different names
Our other daughter is called Lily and the surname is Hallett
I am 22 and OH is 23
The middle name will be either Brian or Beryl after oh's parents :)
Yay, this is exciting, thank you xxx


----------



## Scampie

Wow, im glad someone is good at this because im not. Some help would be muchly appreciated.

My sons name is Samuel, but has never been called it in his life, he has always been Sam. I kind of like a more formal name which can be shortened. I like a mix of Traditional and modern, but nothing chavvy. Nothing related to celeb babies, they seem to have no taste :) Ooh, i suppose an important piece of information would be that im expecting a boy, so no Elsies please :) My surname is Chaney, but he will probably have a hyphenated surname, French-Chaney. Im quite liking Harrison, shortened to Harry.

Thanks very much x


----------



## ohmisslizzie

Oh wow yessss I need help a girl and a boy name, my children's names are Jacob Charles, Ryan Willam, Ella Claire, and Olivia Grace, IDK if this is a girl or boy but I sure need help our last name is Forrest!!


----------



## courtneyriot

We are looking for an unusual boys name to go with surname Hofmann. Nothing too crazy, but nothing in the top 100... 

Thanks alot...


----------



## gem86

hi there
its so cool your helping people out with your naming skills
mabe you can help me with ur opinion or a new suggestion as im struggling on a decision with the following; i always said i wanted to use the mn "Rose" but the only first name we have started to love is "Ruby" and im worried that "Ruby Rose" sounds abit much and mabe abit silly
i quite like it as its diffrent but not too out there but want to know wat other people think as i dont want my daughter to wish i hadnt picked it as she is the one who
has to live with it!

any other suggestions would also be nice but i would really like your imput on that name plz :) 
our surname is waddington 

i dont like difficult names with strange spellings etc but im quite a young mum so wouldnt want something too boring but dont like the far out there names either` 

i thought ruby was nice as i think its pretty and not boring but also not too mad
(but im still not sure` ahhhhhh) lol
i also like abigail (abbie rose) as its abit elegant and also pretty so there the kind i like`

the boys names i like so far are "Bradley" and "Luke" or "Lucas" and the mn and surname is going to be "Craig Waddington" after hubby

i posted a thread for others opinions on Ruby Rose and some feed back was that it sounded very `southern` but in not sure wat that means as im from the uk and not familiar with that term 

so your opinion would be much appreciated` 

many thanks 
Gem :) xxxx


----------



## rachm

Hi

I am expecting a boy and my OH and me can't find a name we both like! He wants something traditional like Harry and I want something a bit more uncommon and unique! 

When I say a name he says its chavy and when he says a name I say its too common!! He already has a son called Jamie from his first marrage and my OHs name is Colin.

Any ideas?? 

Many thanks

:flower:


----------



## dt1234565

Oooo, what a wonderful thread!

Please help!

We have 2 children at the moment, Taya and Flynn. Our surname is Brooks. We like slightly different names and do not like normal names like Alfie, Charlie, Molly, Holly etc. (Nothing wrong with them but just not for us).

We quite like Travis for a boy and sort of Liv for a girl but are more undecided on a girls name really and I think if its a boy then Travis it is.

Thanks for your help!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## toby2

i would love some help to! 
my sons name is james andrew but we have always called him Jimbob, i like traditional names but also unique ones- quite liked oliver but it is top three for boys now so that has put me off a bit and am really stuck for girls names!our surname is white
many thanks!


----------



## sarah1989

jessndoug said:


> oh i just realized this post was here my surname is Hernandez i like common names I could only think of 3 so far its a boy so the names I have is ( Gabriel, Jordan, and Jayden) if you can think of any more for me that would be very nice.thank you!! :flower:
> 
> 
> P.S my son's name is Noah




newmummytobe said:


> hiya, please could you help us with some names. we like lexie and maya for a girl and riley for a boy so far. am strugggling more iwth boys names. i am quite open to suggestions, the only thing i am not keen on is it being too common (i dont mean that awfully, i just mean that there are loads of kids by that names at the moment) so something a bit different but not too weird where they will get picked on. thanks so much, this is a great thread! xxxx




mandylou said:


> id like some boys names, we want a 'normal' name i.e a name that people have heard of, but one that isnt that common, we did have Toby in mind but were going off it a bit... the surname will be Peach (lol its the OH's surname! ;))




lauraperrysan said:


> hi there, ok im very early but what the heck, figured I'd give this a go. Me and oh were talking about names last night and dont agree on any....
> He likes traditional names and i like more modern / different names
> Our other daughter is called Lily and the surname is Hallett
> I am 22 and OH is 23
> The middle name will be either Brian or Beryl after oh's parents :)
> Yay, this is exciting, thank you xxx




Scampie said:


> Wow, im glad someone is good at this because im not. Some help would be muchly appreciated.
> 
> My sons name is Samuel, but has never been called it in his life, he has always been Sam. I kind of like a more formal name which can be shortened. I like a mix of Traditional and modern, but nothing chavvy. Nothing related to celeb babies, they seem to have no taste :) Ooh, i suppose an important piece of information would be that im expecting a boy, so no Elsies please :) My surname is Chaney, but he will probably have a hyphenated surname, French-Chaney. Im quite liking Harrison, shortened to Harry.
> 
> Thanks very much x




ohmisslizzie said:


> Oh wow yessss I need help a girl and a boy name, my children's names are Jacob Charles, Ryan Willam, Ella Claire, and Olivia Grace, IDK if this is a girl or boy but I sure need help our last name is Forrest!!




courtneyriot said:


> We are looking for an unusual boys name to go with surname Hofmann. Nothing too crazy, but nothing in the top 100...
> 
> Thanks alot...




gem86 said:


> hi there
> its so cool your helping people out with your naming skills
> mabe you can help me with ur opinion or a new suggestion as im struggling on a decision with the following; i always said i wanted to use the mn "Rose" but the only first name we have started to love is "Ruby" and im worried that "Ruby Rose" sounds abit much and mabe abit silly
> i quite like it as its diffrent but not too out there but want to know wat other people think as i dont want my daughter to wish i hadnt picked it as she is the one who
> has to live with it!
> 
> any other suggestions would also be nice but i would really like your imput on that name plz :)
> our surname is waddington
> 
> i dont like difficult names with strange spellings etc but im quite a young mum so wouldnt want something too boring but dont like the far out there names either`
> 
> i thought ruby was nice as i think its pretty and not boring but also not too mad
> (but im still not sure` ahhhhhh) lol
> i also like abigail (abbie rose) as its abit elegant and also pretty so there the kind i like`
> 
> the boys names i like so far are "Bradley" and "Luke" or "Lucas" and the mn and surname is going to be "Craig Waddington" after hubby
> 
> i posted a thread for others opinions on Ruby Rose and some feed back was that it sounded very `southern` but in not sure wat that means as im from the uk and not familiar with that term
> 
> so your opinion would be much appreciated`
> 
> many thanks
> Gem :) xxxx




rachm said:


> Hi
> 
> I am expecting a boy and my OH and me can't find a name we both like! He wants something traditional like Harry and I want something a bit more uncommon and unique!
> 
> When I say a name he says its chavy and when he says a name I say its too common!! He already has a son called Jamie from his first marrage and my OHs name is Colin.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> :flower:




dt1234565 said:


> Oooo, what a wonderful thread!
> 
> Please help!
> 
> We have 2 children at the moment, Taya and Flynn. Our surname is Brooks. We like slightly different names and do not like normal names like Alfie, Charlie, Molly, Holly etc. (Nothing wrong with them but just not for us).
> 
> We quite like Travis for a boy and sort of Liv for a girl but are more undecided on a girls name really and I think if its a boy then Travis it is.
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxx




toby2 said:


> i would love some help to!
> my sons name is james andrew but we have always called him Jimbob, i like traditional names but also unique ones- quite liked oliver but it is top three for boys now so that has put me off a bit and am really stuck for girls names!our surname is white
> many thanks!



YOU ALL HAVE BEEN SENT YOUR PERSONALIZED REQUESTS, FEEL FREE TO CONTACT ME FOR MORE IDEAS IF NEEDED.

CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU ALL

SARAH xx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Eloo again  bet youll be sick of seeing me now 

Just came back as iv got more of an idea what names i like and dont like and what FOB likes etc as at the start i didnt and wanted anything lol. iv only got 5days left unles im overdue but im really worried he wont have a name now i want to be able to give him a set name when hes born not have him nameless after hes born lol.

Right here we go..

I like...
Shay
Jace (FOB doesnt)
Kenny (FOB doesnt)
Leo
Ljay (but we didnt know how we could spell it )
Keeton (but his cousins called it)

He likes...
Brandon (I dont)
Jay (I didnt want to call him after him lol)
Romair (I dont)
Leon
Frazer
Dwaine (I dont)

Basically we dont like what each other do  i wanted a different name but not too different if that makes sense.. but i wasnt looking for a common name like thomas,matthew,john etc His middle name will be Jack aswell unles we like a name that doesnt go with it lol.

Hope you can help me im deseperate 
x*


----------



## sarah1989

Becyboo__x said:


> *Eloo again  bet youll be sick of seeing me now
> 
> Just came back as iv got more of an idea what names i like and dont like and what FOB likes etc as at the start i didnt and wanted anything lol. iv only got 5days left unles im overdue but im really worried he wont have a name now i want to be able to give him a set name when hes born not have him nameless after hes born lol.
> 
> Right here we go..
> 
> I like...
> Shay
> Jace (FOB doesnt)
> Kenny (FOB doesnt)
> Leo
> Ljay (but we didnt know how we could spell it )
> Keeton (but his cousins called it)
> 
> He likes...
> Brandon (I dont)
> Jay (I didnt want to call him after him lol)
> Romair (I dont)
> Leon
> Frazer
> Dwaine (I dont)
> 
> Basically we dont like what each other do  i wanted a different name but not too different if that makes sense.. but i wasnt looking for a common name like thomas,matthew,john etc His middle name will be Jack aswell unles we like a name that doesnt go with it lol.
> 
> Hope you can help me im deseperate
> x*


Sent you your Personal Request Hun!


----------



## gemma55250

Hi there I sent you a private mail but unsure if you got it. I would love some suggestions from you. Surname is milloy. My name is gemma partners name is David. We don't know what we are having but so far we like harry Oliver and Leighton for a boy. Middle name for a boy definately craig as that was my brothers name. For a girl we like Charlotte and Sydney. Thanks very much x


----------



## sarah1989

gemma55250 said:


> Hi there I sent you a private mail but unsure if you got it. I would love some suggestions from you. Surname is milloy. My name is gemma partners name is David. We don't know what we are having but so far we like harry Oliver and Leighton for a boy. Middle name for a boy definately craig as that was my brothers name. For a girl we like Charlotte and Sydney. Thanks very much x

Have sent you Your Personalized Request!


----------



## BabeeAngel

Hi! My surname is Price. Our first Daughter's name is Aubrey Lynn, and if this baby is a boy he'll be named Ryland James. What i need is some possible girls names! thanks!


----------



## sarah1989

BabeeAngel said:


> Hi! My surname is Price. Our first Daughter's name is Aubrey Lynn, and if this baby is a boy he'll be named Ryland James. What i need is some possible girls names! thanks!


You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request!


JUST A SIDE NOTE:

I WILL BE AWAY WITH WORK FOR THE WEEKEND, AND WILL BE RETURNING ON THE 31ST. PLEASE NOTE THAT ANY REQUESTS SUBMITTED OVER THE WEEKEND WILL NOT BE ANSWERED UNTIL TUESDAY. THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR UNDERSTANDING :) :hugs::hugs:


----------



## samface182

me pleasee :) OH's surname is barbara (bar-baa-rah) that's the name baby will be taking. we love the names kaiden and kayla. would be nice to get more ideas. the middle name for the boy has to be james and the middle name for the girl has to be rachel. we like modern and unique names! but anything u think sounds nice would be good. his family are maltese and i am scottish. would be nice to that in too!


----------



## Mummy2Asher

me please!.....
we love unqiue names and sometimes the ones we pick out are quite american!
we have Macie-brooke, Bella-Rose, Leighton Honour for girls so far and for boys we have Tristan and Lucas.
any other suggestions would be great! thanks! xxx


----------



## sarah1989

Hi Everyone, 

Sorry if there is anyone I haven't replied to; I have been going through some personal issues, and needed some time away from the site. I am much better now and have slowly been coming back, if there is anyone who I didn't answer and is still looking for some advice and/or help please feel free to PM me, or reply here. I will do my best to answer ASAP!

Personalized Name Requests Is Now Open Again!!

Thank you for your patience and understanding, Sarah


----------



## stephx

Heyy good to hear you are back, I hope everything is ok! :)

I would love your help with girls names. The surname is Wilks and we have choosen Max Taylor for a boy.

We both like modern names that are a little unusual but not too wacky! At the moment top of the list are Bailey, Summer, Skye :)

Any more suggestions would be amazing :flower:

xx


----------



## sarah1989

stephx said:


> Heyy good to hear you are back, I hope everything is ok! :)
> 
> I would love your help with girls names. The surname is Wilks and we have choosen Max Taylor for a boy.
> 
> We both like modern names that are a little unusual but not too wacky! At the moment top of the list are Bailey, Summer, Skye :)
> 
> Any more suggestions would be amazing :flower:
> 
> xx

Thank you for your interest! You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request!

Sarah xx:hugs: :flower:


----------



## workaholic

What a lovely thing to do. Please could you do me? I need a boys name. We had a girls name picked out, but have found out that it's a boy and we're struggling to find one we love.

I've PM'd you my surname.

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## sarah1989

workaholic said:


> What a lovely thing to do. Please could you do me? I need a boys name. We had a girls name picked out, but have found out that it's a boy and we're struggling to find one we love.
> 
> I've PM'd you my surname.
> 
> Thanks :thumbup:

Thankyou! You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!

Sarah xx:flower::hugs:


----------



## whiteprincess

Any "Princess" sounding names? My fiance' is obsessed with the idea that our baby girl will be our own little princess, so we're trying to find a name that falls under that category.

Ex. Gwenevere, Genevieve ?

Or any unique baby boy names, just incase the next apt. changes what we're having? :) Ones we like so far are Laker, Cruz, Ryder. So anything interesting. 

Last name is White :). Thank you so much!


----------



## shortie1990

Please could you help me :)

I'm looking for a boys name, something a bit different, but not too different, I've said i'd like OH's name as the middle name, so it'll be ?___? Craig Taylor


----------



## xallisonx

I'm curious!
Girl names: I like Gwendolyn, Genevieve, Ava, and Ella. I also like the idea of hyphenated names such as Sarah-Jane or Chloe-Mae
Boy names: I LOVE LOVE LOVE Ethan, but it's way too popular. I like unique masculine names that aren't too unique. 
Our surname is Lawrence.
Almost all the names that I mentioned above have been veto'd by DH. grr.


----------



## baby_dixon

Last name Dixon...havnt started trying yet, so both sex names please:)

uhm...as for my style...i like the following names so...
Girls:
Jaylen
Cecilia or Celia
Lily
Harlow
Noelle
Kingslee
Cassidy
Verity
Lilah
Harleigh
Cilus

Boys:
Bentley
Roth
Kingston
Cilus
Benjamin
Anthony
Cole
Harlan
Sirius
Atlas
Jayden

I love unique...rarely heard names. or just names you wouldnt think of automatically.

:)


----------



## A.J

Oooo.. me pleaseee :)
i dont no what im having and really cant think of any names that i really like.. i kinda like Shanese atm but cant think of a middle name :/
so if you could think of any unique names for girls nd boys that would be greatt :D .. ohh last names breen :) x
thankss
xx


----------



## sarah1989

whiteprincess said:


> Any "Princess" sounding names? My fiance' is obsessed with the idea that our baby girl will be our own little princess, so we're trying to find a name that falls under that category.
> 
> Ex. Gwenevere, Genevieve ?
> 
> Or any unique baby boy names, just incase the next apt. changes what we're having? :) Ones we like so far are Laker, Cruz, Ryder. So anything interesting.
> 
> Last name is White :). Thank you so much!




shortie1990 said:


> Please could you help me :)
> 
> I'm looking for a boys name, something a bit different, but not too different, I've said i'd like OH's name as the middle name, so it'll be ?___? Craig Taylor




xallisonx said:


> I'm curious!
> Girl names: I like Gwendolyn, Genevieve, Ava, and Ella. I also like the idea of hyphenated names such as Sarah-Jane or Chloe-Mae
> Boy names: I LOVE LOVE LOVE Ethan, but it's way too popular. I like unique masculine names that aren't too unique.
> Our surname is Lawrence.
> Almost all the names that I mentioned above have been veto'd by DH. grr.




baby_dixon said:


> Last name Dixon...havnt started trying yet, so both sex names please:)
> 
> uhm...as for my style...i like the following names so...
> Girls:
> Jaylen
> Cecilia or Celia
> Lily
> Harlow
> Noelle
> Kingslee
> Cassidy
> Verity
> Lilah
> Harleigh
> Cilus
> 
> Boys:
> Bentley
> Roth
> Kingston
> Cilus
> Benjamin
> Anthony
> Cole
> Harlan
> Sirius
> Atlas
> Jayden
> 
> I love unique...rarely heard names. or just names you wouldnt think of automatically.
> 
> :)




A.J said:


> Oooo.. me pleaseee :)
> i dont no what im having and really cant think of any names that i really like.. i kinda like Shanese atm but cant think of a middle name :/
> so if you could think of any unique names for girls nd boys that would be greatt :D .. ohh last names breen :) x
> thankss
> xx





You All Have Been Sent Your Personalized Name Requests Via Private Message!


----------



## Smiley Lou

hiya, me please if you dont mind. 

So far like Abigail, Sophie, Leah, Olivia, Lauren and for boys like Thomas, Harry, Max. Hubbie likes Edward and Elizabeth too ... butI am not so sure. Thank you !!!


----------



## rainbows_x

Me too please :)
I'm looking for a girl name, as we have Jacob George picked out for a boy.
I like names such as Isla, Ava, Evie but my OH doesn't like any of them
The surname will be Farrell.
Thankyou :flower: x


----------



## 2ndtimemum

Hi

What a lovely thread! 

Our surname is Nash so we'd like a 3 syllable name that can be shortened. Our son is Alexander James (Alex) and we suspect we may be having a girl this time but we need both boy and girl suggestions please x

Thank you x


----------



## sarah1989

Smiley Lou said:


> hiya, me please if you dont mind.
> 
> So far like Abigail, Sophie, Leah, Olivia, Lauren and for boys like Thomas, Harry, Max. Hubbie likes Edward and Elizabeth too ... butI am not so sure. Thank you !!!

Hi Hun,

Tried sending you a private message and wasnt able to. Let me know where you would like Your Request sent.

Sarah xox


----------



## sarah1989

rainbows_x said:


> Me too please :)
> I'm looking for a girl name, as we have Jacob George picked out for a boy.
> I like names such as Isla, Ava, Evie but my OH doesn't like any of them
> The surname will be Farrell.
> Thankyou :flower: x




2ndtimemum said:


> Hi
> 
> What a lovely thread!
> 
> Our surname is Nash so we'd like a 3 syllable name that can be shortened. Our son is Alexander James (Alex) and we suspect we may be having a girl this time but we need both boy and girl suggestions please x
> 
> Thank you x

You Both Have Been Sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!


----------



## Clarissa

Oooooo this thread is awesome. Hubby and I are having the hardest time finding the perfect name for our little girl. I wanted to use my mom's name (Mildred) as the middle name. We like unique names and are open to suggestions. Thanks in advance.


----------



## kalou1972

OOhh...my turn my turn !!!

We are only 12 weeks and arent finding out the sex so need suggestions for both.

We are looking for gunky, cool, modern names....but not stupid or way out there....more down to earth. 

The surname is ....wait for it....Broom !!

Cant wait for your response !!!xxxx


----------



## Sweetie

Hey Sarah :)

We're looking for a name for our little boy due in July. We have one daughter Brooklynn Mckayla Ann and he has a son from a previous relationship Brandon Steven. Baby's last name will be Horrocks. 

We have a lot of very traditional strong sounding names in our family, Tom, John, Brett, Ken, Charles, for example. I would like to find something that is somewhat unique. I like names like Hunter, Brandt and Colby but we know children with these names so... We would like to consider using a family name of "crooks" as part of the middle name and we like double barrel middle names. We have considered using for example, Thomas (my fathers name and shortening it to Thomas Junior (TJ) but we've also recently lost oh's father Brett and haven't found a way to put it all together that flows


Any suggestions would be very welcome

:hugs: hope you are doing ok hunny, been thinking about you :hugs:


----------



## Freya27

Hiya Sarah,

what a brilliant idea!

We'd love your help and ideas. We're having a girl and she will be our first. Our surname is Jenkins. 

We like so far Freya, Isla, Skye, Summer. My name isn't Freya as it would seem, that's after a friend of mine that passed away.

My husband likes the idea of having a name that starts with a J to roll off the Tongue with Jenkins (for a boy it would have been Jake or Jenson), but we don't like any 'normal' J names (my names Jodie so that's not an option). We both would prefer unusual/uncommon names but not too 'out there' iykwim!

She would probably be given Ellen as a first middle name too as that's my grans name.

Really look forward to seeing what you come up with!

Thank you

x x x


----------



## sarah1989

Clarissa said:


> Oooooo this thread is awesome. Hubby and I are having the hardest time finding the perfect name for our little girl. I wanted to use my mom's name (Mildred) as the middle name. We like unique names and are open to suggestions. Thanks in advance.




kalou1972 said:


> OOhh...my turn my turn !!!
> 
> We are only 12 weeks and arent finding out the sex so need suggestions for both.
> 
> We are looking for gunky, cool, modern names....but not stupid or way out there....more down to earth.
> 
> The surname is ....wait for it....Broom !!
> 
> Cant wait for your response !!!xxxx




Sweetie said:


> Hey Sarah :)
> 
> We're looking for a name for our little boy due in July. We have one daughter Brooklynn Mckayla Ann and he has a son from a previous relationship Brandon Steven. Baby's last name will be Horrocks.
> 
> We have a lot of very traditional strong sounding names in our family, Tom, John, Brett, Ken, Charles, for example. I would like to find something that is somewhat unique. I like names like Hunter, Brandt and Colby but we know children with these names so... We would like to consider using a family name of "crooks" as part of the middle name and we like double barrel middle names. We have considered using for example, Thomas (my fathers name and shortening it to Thomas Junior (TJ) but we've also recently lost oh's father Brett and haven't found a way to put it all together that flows
> 
> 
> Any suggestions would be very welcome
> 
> :hugs: hope you are doing ok hunny, been thinking about you :hugs:




Freya27 said:


> Hiya Sarah,
> 
> what a brilliant idea!
> 
> We'd love your help and ideas. We're having a girl and she will be our first. Our surname is Jenkins.
> 
> We like so far Freya, Isla, Skye, Summer. My name isn't Freya as it would seem, that's after a friend of mine that passed away.
> 
> My husband likes the idea of having a name that starts with a J to roll off the Tongue with Jenkins (for a boy it would have been Jake or Jenson), but we don't like any 'normal' J names (my names Jodie so that's not an option). We both would prefer unusual/uncommon names but not too 'out there' iykwim!
> 
> She would probably be given Ellen as a first middle name too as that's my grans name.
> 
> Really look forward to seeing what you come up with!
> 
> Thank you
> 
> x x x

You all have been sent Your Personalized Name Requests via Private Message!

Sarah xx :flower::hugs:


----------



## FirstBean

Hi,

I would really like some name suggestions boys and girls. The surname will be Nicholson and I like quite modern names 

Thanks


----------



## mummy_emma

I would like some middle name suggestions. I like Sienna Rose - but maybe a different middle name which still starts with R. last name is Mitchell. I like unique and modern names.


----------



## chatterbox93

heyy.
my name is morgan louise heward. i am expecting twins in october.
i really like unisex names, but with them slightly more feminine/ masculine in the case of the gender. I like not so common names and open to most suggestions. I am staying team yellow.
i already have a son named Harvey Douglas Parton.
Also, my sister is Amanda Kay and brother Blake Andrew.

thanks so much :thumbup:


----------



## LucyC2804

Please help me !! I am nearly 35 weeks and still dont have my names ready....!!
Baby's surname will be Horwood, and I would like ideas for both boy and girl please! My name is Lucy, and fathers name is Jason. 
Names i like so far are:
BOYS: Leo, Logan, Neo, Freddie, Remy
GIRLS: Megan, Olivia


----------



## SarahMelissa

Hi :hi:

Can you help me, im having real trouble coming up with a boys name. Im after something that is a bit different but nothing too wacky, im not really wanting any old fashioned traditional names either. Ive been stuck for ages and have no idea what to call him.

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## BlueberryB

Ive PM'd you! :)
xx


----------



## KiansMummy

ohhh me please, my last name is Hall, im not due till september but dont no what im having yet, ive decided on Connor James Hall for a little boy, but not sure for a girl.. I love modern or unique names? have you any ideas? Thankssssssss xx


----------



## sarah1989

FirstBean said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would really like some name suggestions boys and girls. The surname will be Nicholson and I like quite modern names
> 
> Thanks




mummy_emma said:


> I would like some middle name suggestions. I like Sienna Rose - but maybe a different middle name which still starts with R. last name is Mitchell. I like unique and modern names.




chatterbox93 said:


> heyy.
> my name is morgan louise heward. i am expecting twins in october.
> i really like unisex names, but with them slightly more feminine/ masculine in the case of the gender. I like not so common names and open to most suggestions. I am staying team yellow.
> i already have a son named Harvey Douglas Parton.
> Also, my sister is Amanda Kay and brother Blake Andrew.
> 
> thanks so much :thumbup:




LucyC2804 said:


> Please help me !! I am nearly 35 weeks and still dont have my names ready....!!
> Baby's surname will be Horwood, and I would like ideas for both boy and girl please! My name is Lucy, and fathers name is Jason.
> Names i like so far are:
> BOYS: Leo, Logan, Neo, Freddie, Remy
> GIRLS: Megan, Olivia




SarahMelissa said:


> Hi :hi:
> 
> Can you help me, im having real trouble coming up with a boys name. Im after something that is a bit different but nothing too wacky, im not really wanting any old fashioned traditional names either. Ive been stuck for ages and have no idea what to call him.
> 
> Thank you :hugs:




BlueberryB said:


> Ive PM'd you! :)
> xx




jessmum2be said:


> ohhh me please, my last name is Hall, im not due till september but dont no what im having yet, ive decided on Connor James Hall for a little boy, but not sure for a girl.. I love modern or unique names? have you any ideas? Thankssssssss xx



You all have been sent Your Personalized Name Requests!


----------



## kstancook

Sarah- can you come up with names that go with Kathryn either as a middle name or a first name. More uncommon names but not too crazy, still kind of traditional


----------



## sarah1989

kstancook said:


> Sarah- can you come up with names that go with Kathryn either as a middle name or a first name. More uncommon names but not too crazy, still kind of traditional

You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!


----------



## clarebo9

Hi there, I am Clare and daddy is Dave
We have George Davis, Winston Jake and Lucy,
we are looking for a boys name for our new LO first and middle names if poss as we seem to just come up with them iykwim
Surname is Storey


----------



## sarah1989

clarebo9 said:


> Hi there, I am Clare and daddy is Dave
> We have George Davis, Winston Jake and Lucy,
> we are looking for a boys name for our new LO first and middle names if poss as we seem to just come up with them iykwim
> Surname is Storey

You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!


----------



## ktm_x

Hi :) I'm Katie and Daddy is Sean. We're having a little girl who's surname will be Dey. Her middle name is decided to be Louise after my best friend but it's a first name we're stuck for. :):) x


----------



## sarah1989

ktm_x said:


> Hi :) I'm Katie and Daddy is Sean. We're having a little girl who's surname will be Dey. Her middle name is decided to be Louise after my best friend but it's a first name we're stuck for. :):) x

You have been sent your Personalized Name Request Via Private Message!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Bump!


----------



## LeanneS177

hi im having a little girl and am stuck for a name. her surname is smithers, and i would like the middle name to be either ann or marie, or both. i have another daughter called adele so nothing that sounds like or rhymes with. help lol


----------



## Claireyh

This is such a great idea! I'd love some help with a boys name please :)

I'm Claire and my husband is Russ. Our surname is Hague. I'd love to have the middle name Christopher as it's a family name, but we are stuck for a first name. We loved Jack, but a very good friend of mine's dog is called Jack and also my Auntie Jackie gets called Jack!!!

We like traditional names and my husband is not to into anything too daring!!

Thanks in advance :)

xxx


----------



## cw1975

Oooh do me do me!! I'm having a little man

Baby's surname will be Cooke - middle name David after his dad.

The only name we can agree on is Ethan - he likes Harvey and Jayden and I'm not keen. I like Noah and Jacob and was given a blunt NO!!


----------



## bbyno1

hey just wondering if you could think of any good middle names to go with the name Jayden?x


----------



## Pretty Sakura

I sent you a pm about my names yesterday! Any help would be terrific! :D


----------



## sarah1989

Pretty Sakura said:


> Bump!




LeanneS177 said:


> hi im having a little girl and am stuck for a name. her surname is smithers, and i would like the middle name to be either ann or marie, or both. i have another daughter called adele so nothing that sounds like or rhymes with. help lol




Claireyh said:


> This is such a great idea! I'd love some help with a boys name please :)
> 
> I'm Claire and my husband is Russ. Our surname is Hague. I'd love to have the middle name Christopher as it's a family name, but we are stuck for a first name. We loved Jack, but a very good friend of mine's dog is called Jack and also my Auntie Jackie gets called Jack!!!
> 
> We like traditional names and my husband is not to into anything too daring!!
> 
> Thanks in advance :)
> 
> xxx




cw1975 said:


> Oooh do me do me!! I'm having a little man
> 
> Baby's surname will be Cooke - middle name David after his dad.
> 
> The only name we can agree on is Ethan - he likes Harvey and Jayden and I'm not keen. I like Noah and Jacob and was given a blunt NO!!




bbyno1 said:


> hey just wondering if you could think of any good middle names to go with the name Jayden?x




Pretty Sakura said:


> I sent you a pm about my names yesterday! Any help would be terrific! :D



You all, as well as private message requests, have been sent your Personalized Name Requests via Private Message!


----------



## lilia

Please could you help me?? Surname will be Leary, I have a girls name picked (Madison) but am really struggling for a boys name! I like allsorts although nothing too wacky or plain. If possible i would like it to begin with 'M' but this isnt an essential! Thankyou xx


----------



## Smurfette

Me please!!! Surname is Murphy and need suggestions for both boy and girl as we're staying on team yellow. We like traditional names for middle names and something a bit more unusual but not totally 'out there' for first names.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## sarah1989

lilia said:


> Please could you help me?? Surname will be Leary, I have a girls name picked (Madison) but am really struggling for a boys name! I like allsorts although nothing too wacky or plain. If possible i would like it to begin with 'M' but this isnt an essential! Thankyou xx




Smurfette said:


> Me please!!! Surname is Murphy and need suggestions for both boy and girl as we're staying on team yellow. We like traditional names for middle names and something a bit more unusual but not totally 'out there' for first names.
> 
> xxxxxxxx

You both have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!​


----------



## elliepops

what a lovely idea. We don't know where to start. Surname is Alcock (I know) and husband is Richard Peter, I am Emma Michelle. Already have a Christopher, Kai, Daniel, Rachel, Daisy, Jake and Alice (Neices, Nephews and cousins!)

On team yellow. Don't think anything in the unusual camp will really work with our surname. I like Holly, and Helene for girls, hubs likes Peter for a boy and Molly for a girl.

Ideas gratefully received!


----------



## cheekybint

Please can you help us?

Our last name is Millar. We like the name Jamie/Jaime for either boy or girl but are looking for an alternative too.

Our other children are
Daniel James
Amber-Jayne Louise
Tia Jacqueline
Hannah Elizabeth
William James

Thanks!


----------



## sarah1989

cheekybint said:


> Please can you help us?
> 
> Our last name is Millar. We like the name Jamie/Jaime for either boy or girl but are looking for an alternative too.
> 
> Our other children are
> Daniel James
> Amber-Jayne Louise
> Tia Jacqueline
> Hannah Elizabeth
> William James
> 
> Thanks!

You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!


----------



## sarah1989

elliepops said:


> what a lovely idea. We don't know where to start. Surname is Alcock (I know) and husband is Richard Peter, I am Emma Michelle. Already have a Christopher, Kai, Daniel, Rachel, Daisy, Jake and Alice (Neices, Nephews and cousins!)
> 
> On team yellow. Don't think anything in the unusual camp will really work with our surname. I like Holly, and Helene for girls, hubs likes Peter for a boy and Molly for a girl.
> 
> Ideas gratefully received!

You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Your Profile

Sarah xx



cheekybint said:


> Please can you help us?
> 
> Our last name is Millar. We like the name Jamie/Jaime for either boy or girl but are looking for an alternative too.
> 
> Our other children are
> Daniel James
> Amber-Jayne Louise
> Tia Jacqueline
> Hannah Elizabeth
> William James
> 
> Thanks!

You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!

Sarah xx


----------



## BabyJayne

Hi

I am really curious about what names you could suggest for me. I am on Team Yellow, so need names for both.

We have a few ideas for each - but nothing set in stone, apart from middle names.
Girls middle name will be Diane, after my mum who passed away a few years ago, and boys middle name will be James. I will PM you my surname.

At the moment we like:
Madeline Diane
Niamh Diane
Isla Diane

Isaac James
Seth James
Theo James

I love all these names, but am just worried that I am missing out on a name that I haven't thought of, but would love immediately, if you know what I mean! I like uncommon and unusual names...but not wacky ones - and I also like older traditional names.

Any help welcome! And what a great thread  x


----------



## sarah1989

BabyJayne said:


> Hi
> 
> I am really curious about what names you could suggest for me. I am on Team Yellow, so need names for both.
> 
> We have a few ideas for each - but nothing set in stone, apart from middle names.
> Girls middle name will be Diane, after my mum who passed away a few years ago, and boys middle name will be James. I will PM you my surname.
> 
> At the moment we like:
> Madeline Diane
> Niamh Diane
> Isla Diane
> 
> Isaac James
> Seth James
> Theo James
> 
> I love all these names, but am just worried that I am missing out on a name that I haven't thought of, but would love immediately, if you know what I mean! I like uncommon and unusual names...but not wacky ones - and I also like older traditional names.
> 
> Any help welcome! And what a great thread  x

You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request!


----------



## berticles21

Hi please could you help me!!

I'm stuck on boy names. Baby surname will be Shore and I'm wanting the middle name to be Anthony. Any ideas will be welcome

Thanks x


----------



## xoButterfly25

I know it's quite early stages for me so far, but we are still thinking of names. Our last name is Thompson.

For a girl we like Alyssa or Madison but can't think of any middle names.
For a boy we like Harley but can't think of any other names.

We like UNCOMMON but nice names, so if you could suggest any more, I'd be grateful thanks :) xx


----------



## sarah1989

berticles21 said:


> Hi please could you help me!!
> 
> I'm stuck on boy names. Baby surname will be Shore and I'm wanting the middle name to be Anthony. Any ideas will be welcome
> 
> Thanks x

You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!

Sarah xx


----------



## sarah1989

xoButterfly25 said:


> I know it's quite early stages for me so far, but we are still thinking of names. Our last name is Thompson.
> 
> For a girl we like Alyssa or Madison but can't think of any middle names.
> For a boy we like Harley but can't think of any other names.
> 
> We like UNCOMMON but nice names, so if you could suggest any more, I'd be grateful thanks :) xx

You have been Sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!

Sarah xx


----------



## holywoodmum

Ooh, this is cool!!
Surname is Woodhouse, DD is Charlotte Esther...
For a girl we both quite like Florence.
For a boy we are stuck! Last time round we had Oscar for a boy but wavering on that now...
Like quite traditional names, not too common, nothing modern or funky I don't think!


----------



## sarah1989

holywoodmum said:


> Ooh, this is cool!!
> Surname is Woodhouse, DD is Charlotte Esther...
> For a girl we both quite like Florence.
> For a boy we are stuck! Last time round we had Oscar for a boy but wavering on that now...
> Like quite traditional names, not too common, nothing modern or funky I don't think!


You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!

Sarah xx:hugs:


----------



## ChubbyCheeks

sarah1989 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I have decided to open a thread to help those looking for names. It is something I absolutely love doing, and would like to spread my ideas to others.
> 
> If anyone is looking for naming help, please feel free to message me, either with a reply here, or through private message, and I will get back to you in a private message within 48 hours.
> 
> I offer modern, traditional, and unique names. I will try my hardest to match your style and/or theming patterns. I keep an open mind, and have a lot of ideas for everyone! I have been offering services locally to new & expectant mums, as I work at a young mother's maternity home.
> 
> If you would like some help please supply any information you think would help. This may include: siblings names, a name theme, surname, dislikes etc...
> 
> Sarah xx
> 
> Looking forward to helping!!



*Hi Sarah....i need an Irish boys name!

My other 2 sons are Michael & Connor & my surname is O'Hara x*


----------



## sarah1989

ChubbyCheeks said:


> sarah1989 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I have decided to open a thread to help those looking for names. It is something I absolutely love doing, and would like to spread my ideas to others.
> 
> If anyone is looking for naming help, please feel free to message me, either with a reply here, or through private message, and I will get back to you in a private message within 48 hours.
> 
> I offer modern, traditional, and unique names. I will try my hardest to match your style and/or theming patterns. I keep an open mind, and have a lot of ideas for everyone! I have been offering services locally to new & expectant mums, as I work at a young mother's maternity home.
> 
> If you would like some help please supply any information you think would help. This may include: siblings names, a name theme, surname, dislikes etc...
> 
> Sarah xx
> 
> Looking forward to helping!!
> 
> 
> 
> *Hi Sarah....i need an Irish boys name!
> 
> My other 2 sons are Michael & Connor & my surname is O'Hara x*Click to expand...


You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request Via Private Message!

xx :hugs:


----------



## mummygiraffe

Boys names for Woodroffe. (roffe pronounced with an off sound not uff) I'm very fussy so intrigued what you might come up with


----------



## MissDee-89

Boys name for Lee, i want something unusual but not too weird, and nothing too common.

its so hard :cry:

:flower:


----------



## newbie

Need boys names please!
Surname Searl.

My other children are called Noah and Marissa so nothing too commen please!!
Thanks


----------



## Beebop11

How do I send a private message as I have some names in mind


----------



## sarah1989

mummygiraffe said:


> Boys names for Woodroffe. (roffe pronounced with an off sound not uff) I'm very fussy so intrigued what you might come up with




MissDee-89 said:


> Boys name for Lee, i want something unusual but not too weird, and nothing too common.
> 
> its so hard :cry:
> 
> :flower:




newbie said:


> Need
> 
> Code:
> [CODE]
> [/CODE] boys names please!
> Surname Searl.
> 
> My other children are called Noah and Marissa so nothing too commen please!!
> Thanks


Sorry for the late responses ladies, I will be replying with requests tomorrow after work!!



Beebop11 said:


> How do I send a private message as I have some names in mind

I see your post count is only 2. I am pretty sure you need 10 to send a private message. If you would like to send me an email let me know or we can send requests through profile visitor messages.


----------



## Beebop11

What is your email ?


----------



## sarah1989

mummygiraffe said:


> Boys names for Woodroffe. (roffe pronounced with an off sound not uff) I'm very fussy so intrigued what you might come up with




MissDee-89 said:


> Boys name for Lee, i want something unusual but not too weird, and nothing too common.
> 
> its so hard :cry:
> 
> :flower:




newbie said:


> Need boys names please!
> Surname Searl.
> 
> My other children are called Noah and Marissa so nothing too commen please!!
> Thanks


You all have been sent Your Personalized Name Requests. I am working on the rest as we speak and will have all Private Messages, and posts replied to within the hour!!!


----------



## Beebop11

I sent you a PM


----------



## sarah1989

Beebop11 said:


> I sent you a PM

Your's is coming up next hun. I had 12 in total to do today (and catch up on :blush: ) Will be coming your way soon!! :hugs:


----------



## sarah1989

Okay, Update!!

Everyone who sent me a Private Message and those who responded to this thread have all been sent Your Requests. If by chance I have missed someone :dohh: please feel free to send me another request. 

My husband and I have been dealing with a lot of health issues right now, so the requests started to pile up, and I may have missed one by accident. Now that I am all caught up, I am sure I will be able to keep on top of the requests as they come in, and live up to my promise of a 24 - 48 hour turn around reply!! 

Again, I am sorry for the delay everyone! 

:hugs: and Congratulations to Everyone!

Sarah xoxox


----------



## duejune2010

We are really struggling to find a girls name! I have two daughters called Holly and Keirra, and with knowing what all their friends names are its made me fussy - would like something nice thats not too common. OH keeps suggesting names but I just think no heard them all before. The one name I really like is Eryn but other half doesnt! Any help would be appreciated!!! Thanks x


----------



## sarah1989

duejune2010 said:


> We are really struggling to find a girls name! I have two daughters called Holly and Keirra, and with knowing what all their friends names are its made me fussy - would like something nice thats not too common. OH keeps suggesting names but I just think no heard them all before. The one name I really like is Eryn but other half doesnt! Any help would be appreciated!!! Thanks x

You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request!

Sarah xx


----------



## upthehammers

pm'd you :) x


----------



## sarah1989

upthehammers said:


> pm'd you :) x

Sent your request!


----------



## PetiteMoi

It's so nice of you to help us with names! Thanks for sending a list of suggestions to me as well, really helpful! xxx


----------



## Crannog

Awww such a lovely thread.
I haven't heard a girls name I've liked to date.
Plenty of boy's names though including: Daithi, Cillian, Oscar, Oisin.
Your help would be much appreciated. (thanks :) )


----------



## Happyhayley

I would also like help

Surname is Young. We like sort of normal names that are hard to get teased about that everyone has heard of before. We're not really into unique names Our son is Benjamin Robert Young

We would like Laura as a middle name for the girl for my aunt but it doesnt have to be there
We were thinking Frederick as a middle name for a boy after my uncle but again doesnt have to be there


----------



## sarah1989

Crannog said:


> Awww such a lovely thread.
> I haven't heard a girls name I've liked to date.
> Plenty of boy's names though including: Daithi, Cillian, Oscar, Oisin.
> Your help would be much appreciated. (thanks :) )




Happyhayley said:


> I would also like help
> 
> Surname is Young. We like sort of normal names that are hard to get teased about that everyone has heard of before. We're not really into unique names Our son is Benjamin Robert Young
> 
> We would like Laura as a middle name for the girl for my aunt but it doesnt have to be there
> We were thinking Frederick as a middle name for a boy after my uncle but again doesnt have to be there

You Both Have Been Sent Your Personalized Name Requests!


----------



## Hett

Hello!
I would love your help if you have a spare moment! I like strong traditional names. I love Archie and Alfie but OH isn't keen as says they are too popular at the moment. OH likes Henry and James. Middle name will definitely be Edward (my dad's name), but we might pop 2 middle names in to have Edward Tobias (OH's name). 
Please help!!! 
xxxxx


----------



## sarah1989

Hett said:


> Hello!
> I would love your help if you have a spare moment! I like strong traditional names. I love Archie and Alfie but OH isn't keen as says they are too popular at the moment. OH likes Henry and James. Middle name will definitely be Edward (my dad's name), but we might pop 2 middle names in to have Edward Tobias (OH's name).
> Please help!!!
> xxxxx

Sending your Request now hun!

Anyone Else Needed A Request, I Am Free!


----------



## AlJaCoDee

I want to see what you come up with :) Just for fun.

I like traditional, but not TOO traditional names. And I like out there but not TOO out there.

Last name would be Coates (said just like Coats)

Im not expecting, but I do want to just see


----------



## sarah1989

AlJaCoDee said:


> I want to see what you come up with :) Just for fun.
> 
> I like traditional, but not TOO traditional names. And I like out there but not TOO out there.
> 
> Last name would be Coates (said just like Coats)
> 
> Im not expecting, but I do want to just see

Sent Your Personalized Name Request!

Just heading to bed now, but will reply to anymore requests when I get up tomorrow! xoxo


----------



## MrsMcT

Hi there,

We are looking for short names (1 or 2 syllables) to go with our surname McTiernan (non Celtic suggestions needed!). We like names that will never date and that are not very common, for example Nina and Leo.

Any suggestions would be most welcome!


----------



## sarah1989

MrsMcT said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We are looking for short names (1 or 2 syllables) to go with our surname McTiernan (non Celtic suggestions needed!). We like names that will never date and that are not very common, for example Nina and Leo.
> 
> Any suggestions would be most welcome!

You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!

Sarah xx


----------



## Michelle1

Hi, 

My husband and I are looking for names that have really great meanings. We love less traditional bible names like Judah and Elijah, but also are interested in non biblical names like Providence for a girl, just to give you an idea of our taste. Any help would be great! Thanks


----------



## sarah1989

Michelle1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband and I are looking for names that have really great meanings. We love less traditional bible names like Judah and Elijah, but also are interested in non biblical names like Providence for a girl, just to give you an idea of our taste. Any help would be great! Thanks


You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!


----------



## Second_Bump

hiya... i have a baby girl due 14th of July... 

my 1st daughters name is Tia Morgan Elizabeth

so kind of want some thing that goes with that... her middle name is definatly going to be 'Leanne' after my partners sister that died :( and the surnmae will be my partners which is kinda cool its 'Kisko'

names we had in mind was 

Angel Leanne Kisko
Arianna Leanne Kisko
Tegan Leanne Kisko

erghhh just dont know... open to suggestions

feel like were not getting anywhere... please help xxx


----------



## sarah1989

Second_Bump said:


> hiya... i have a baby girl due 14th of July...
> 
> my 1st daughters name is Tia Morgan Elizabeth
> 
> so kind of want some thing that goes with that... her middle name is definatly going to be 'Leanne' after my partners sister that died :( and the surnmae will be my partners which is kinda cool its 'Kisko'
> 
> names we had in mind was
> 
> Angel Leanne Kisko
> Arianna Leanne Kisko
> Tegan Leanne Kisko
> 
> erghhh just dont know... open to suggestions
> 
> feel like were not getting anywhere... please help xxx


You Have Been Sent Your Personalized Name Request!


----------



## Mantha

we found out today that were having a little boy, we havent really got any names for a boy and when we do we can never agree :/ 

Open to suggestions

Last name will be Wood. Quite like unique names and would also like a middle name :) xx


----------



## sarah1989

Mantha said:


> we found out today that were having a little boy, we havent really got any names for a boy and when we do we can never agree :/
> 
> Open to suggestions
> 
> Last name will be Wood. Quite like unique names and would also like a middle name :) xx


You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request!


----------



## mummymadness

Not the foggiest yet what baby is loads of time to think, But looks great fun.

Last name is Waterfall, I like sweet Kiddy names not too grown up but not overly Common lol.

We already Have Oscar Thomas,Finnley George,Layla Adele.

Sorry carnt say wether its boy or girl . xx .


----------



## sarah1989

mummymadness said:


> Not the foggiest yet what baby is loads of time to think, But looks great fun.
> 
> Last name is Waterfall, I like sweet Kiddy names not too grown up but not overly Common lol.
> 
> We already Have Oscar Thomas,Finnley George,Layla Adele.
> 
> Sorry carnt say wether its boy or girl . xx .

Again, Sorry for the delay! You have been sent through Private Message Your Request!

Sarah xx


----------



## HollySSmith

Hi! 
This is our first and we don't know the sex. Our last name is Smith (quite original huh?). My husband's name is Quentin and my name is Holly. We want our names to be different but but not crazy (we live in a pretty conservative place). We both seem to prefer older names, though we like some modern ones too.
Names that we've liked so far are: Benjamin, Bennett, Dominic (for boys) - Avery, Olivia and Harper for girls....HELP :)


----------



## MikaylasMummy

hey hun.we found out we are having a boy! =) could you please send through some boys names our top runner at the moment is Carter so something along the different but cool lines..our last name is o'neill.xo


----------



## sarah1989

HollySSmith said:


> Hi!
> This is our first and we don't know the sex. Our last name is Smith (quite original huh?). My husband's name is Quentin and my name is Holly. We want our names to be different but but not crazy (we live in a pretty conservative place). We both seem to prefer older names, though we like some modern ones too.
> Names that we've liked so far are: Benjamin, Bennett, Dominic (for boys) - Avery, Olivia and Harper for girls....HELP :)




MikaylasMummy said:


> hey hun.we found out we are having a boy! =) could you please send through some boys names our top runner at the moment is Carter so something along the different but cool lines..our last name is o'neill.xo


You both have been sent Your Personalized Name Request!


----------



## Ley

Hi, I know I'm early days but this looks like fun.

No idea what gender baby is and won't be finding out. Last name is White, I have an Abigail Emilee and a Sophie Louise. I'm Leanne and hubby is Robert.
Top names right now are Finley and Megan.

Hope thats enough info xx


----------



## pandv

Hi

We are struggling with a name for our little boy. We have a DS Dylan Paul Joseph (Paul is his Dad's name and Joseph is OH's grandfather's name). We like Charlie, Oliver and Jack but they were the three most common names in the UK last year and we don't want him to be one of 3 Jacks in his class. Our surname is Wilson so we want something a little bit different but not too different!

I think we will probably use Jack as a middle name as DH's other grandfather was Jack.

Thanks


----------



## sarah1989

Ley said:


> Hi, I know I'm early days but this looks like fun.
> 
> No idea what gender baby is and won't be finding out. Last name is White, I have an Abigail Emilee and a Sophie Louise. I'm Leanne and hubby is Robert.
> Top names right now are Finley and Megan.
> 
> Hope thats enough info xx




pandv said:


> Hi
> 
> We are struggling with a name for our little boy. We have a DS Dylan Paul Joseph (Paul is his Dad's name and Joseph is OH's grandfather's name). We like Charlie, Oliver and Jack but they were the three most common names in the UK last year and we don't want him to be one of 3 Jacks in his class. Our surname is Wilson so we want something a little bit different but not too different!
> 
> I think we will probably use Jack as a middle name as DH's other grandfather was Jack.
> 
> Thanks


You both have been sent Your Personalized Name Requests! 

Sarah xx


----------



## delmeg10

I would love some suggestions. We are due with our second little boy in August. Our first son's name is Luke Christian and our last name is Raghunanan 
(_Ragu-nan-ann_). It's very long, which makes it difficult to find names that fit well with it. We chose Luke for our first son, because it's short and simple. Thanks so much!


----------



## sarah1989

delmeg10 said:


> I would love some suggestions. We are due with our second little boy in August. Our first son's name is Luke Christian and our last name is Raghunanan
> (_Ragu-nan-ann_). It's very long, which makes it difficult to find names that fit well with it. We chose Luke for our first son, because it's short and simple. Thanks so much!


You Have Been Sent Your Request!


----------



## marinewife101

Hello =) just found out today we are expecting a boy having a very hard time with names

hub likes the name michael our last name is Dossa we have a daughter arianna elizabeth.. im jessica lynn and hes richard thomas... any ideas and names and middle names would help alot thanks hun =)


----------



## Sabrix

_Well, I had posted earlier.,. I would love any help I could get with names., Im looking for an unusual boys name. I really have no specifics., I do have a list of boy names I do like, but nothing really touches home base with me yet., Can you please help.,.



Imani
Drayden
Brayden
Aiden
Caleb
Mason
Nason
Noah
Tryson
Landon
Ashton
Brodie

Thanks!
Sabrina_


----------



## Fiore

I'm after a little girls name as our original choice (Jessica) has turned out to be VERY common around here. Surname is double barreled (lewis-hill) and middle name will be diane. Names we like (but can't use as close friends and family have got there first!) are:
Evelyn
Poppy
Grace
Eleanor
Rachel
Ruby
Lilly
Hollie
As you can see we like traditional(ish) names which are also girly! Thanks Hun xx


----------



## sarah1989

marinewife101 said:


> Hello =) just found out today we are expecting a boy having a very hard time with names
> 
> hub likes the name michael our last name is Dossa we have a daughter arianna elizabeth.. im jessica lynn and hes richard thomas... any ideas and names and middle names would help alot thanks hun =)




Sabrix said:


> _Well, I had posted earlier.,. I would love any help I could get with names., Im looking for an unusual boys name. I really have no specifics., I do have a list of boy names I do like, but nothing really touches home base with me yet., Can you please help.,.
> 
> 
> 
> Imani
> Drayden
> Brayden
> Aiden
> Caleb
> Mason
> Nason
> Noah
> Tryson
> Landon
> Ashton
> Brodie
> 
> Thanks!
> Sabrina_




Fiore said:


> I'm after a little girls name as our original choice (Jessica) has turned out to be VERY common around here. Surname is double barreled (lewis-hill) and middle name will be diane. Names we like (but can't use as close friends and family have got there first!) are:
> Evelyn
> Poppy
> Grace
> Eleanor
> Rachel
> Ruby
> Lilly
> Hollie
> As you can see we like traditional(ish) names which are also girly! Thanks Hun xx



You All Have Been Sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message.

Sarah xx


----------



## LittlePeople

Hi Sarah, This sounds like a very good idea, so I think I'l give it a go :)

Looking for both Boy and Girl names!
My name is: Nikki
OH's name is: Joel
Surname: Wilkinson
We like some unusual, less common names, but not one's that are too wacky!
Idea's ATM include: Aurora; Isabella; Elijah & William

Thank You xx :)


----------



## sarah1989

LittlePeople said:


> Hi Sarah, This sounds like a very good idea, so I think I'l give it a go :)
> 
> Looking for both Boy and Girl names!
> My name is: Nikki
> OH's name is: Joel
> Surname: Wilkinson
> We like some unusual, less common names, but not one's that are too wacky!
> Idea's ATM include: Aurora; Isabella; Elijah & William
> 
> Thank You xx :)

You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request!

Sarah xx


----------



## Smiler79

Hi ya. Iam just interested in what ideas you have for both sexes.

We like Megan, Sophie and Bethant for girls (but middle name will defintiely be Zoe after a good friend of mine who passed away)

We like Lucas or Daniel forboys but cant decide onmiddle names.

My name is Sarah Marie and Hubby is Simon. Our surname is Rees


----------



## bumbleberry

Hi sarah, I'd be interested in some girls names as struggling at the mo

Example of some names my OH has picked...jasmine, robyn, cora, ashleigh. Surname will be jones so I think we need something fairly unusual, two syllables or more and can't start with a 'B'. I am undecided on whether to have a middle name but would be open to suggestions.

much appreciated!! :)


----------



## Nessicle

Hi! 

We already have a boys name picked out but struggling with girls names. I like Martha Rose but OH hates it lol. 

Surname is White, don't want anything too 'out there' but nothing very common either. Sort of a midway point. I'm very girly and my OH, Mark, isn't a very masculine man (making him sound like a girl!) he's in touch with his feminine side shall we say - metrosexual!. 

Thank you! 

Vanessa xx


----------



## sarah1989

Smiler79 said:


> Hi ya. Iam just interested in what ideas you have for both sexes.
> 
> We like Megan, Sophie and Bethant for girls (but middle name will defintiely be Zoe after a good friend of mine who passed away)
> 
> We like Lucas or Daniel forboys but cant decide onmiddle names.
> 
> My name is Sarah Marie and Hubby is Simon. Our surname is Rees




bumbleberry said:


> Hi sarah, I'd be interested in some girls names as struggling at the mo
> 
> Example of some names my OH has picked...jasmine, robyn, cora, ashleigh. Surname will be jones so I think we need something fairly unusual, two syllables or more and can't start with a 'B'. I am undecided on whether to have a middle name but would be open to suggestions.
> 
> much appreciated!! :)




Nessicle said:


> Hi!
> 
> We already have a boys name picked out but struggling with girls names. I like Martha Rose but OH hates it lol.
> 
> Surname is White, don't want anything too 'out there' but nothing very common either. Sort of a midway point. I'm very girly and my OH, Mark, isn't a very masculine man (making him sound like a girl!) he's in touch with his feminine side shall we say - metrosexual!.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Vanessa xx


Thank you all ! You have all been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!


----------



## hels08

oooo what a fab idea, we arent going to find out the sex so need ideas for both girls and boys, dont like names that are too odd or unique but open to all ideas! thanks xx


----------



## hels08

Forgot to say, surname will be goddard x


----------



## sarah1989

hels08 said:


> oooo what a fab idea, we arent going to find out the sex so need ideas for both girls and boys, dont like names that are too odd or unique but open to all ideas! thanks xx

You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!


----------



## Trying4ababy

I'd like some middle names for a girl.


Hubby and I like the name Madison but can't think of a good middle name.


----------



## mommytobe1

my last name is deschenes , we have a few names in mind 
My name is Aidan Mariel, and my hubby's name is Christopher 
I'm only 11 weeks along, so there is no rush to shorten our names list quite yet so lots of suggestions are welcome
They are -
Ethan Christopher
Noah James
Tatum Donald (middle name is my grandpa's name)
Parker William Wendell (middle names are my dad's)
Mason David
Kennedy Jacob
Nicholas Edward
Blake Levi
Cohen _____ 
Asher Finn
Gavin Kenneth

girl or boy --
sawyer ____

Girls-
Ashlyn Grace/Elizabeth
Kaelyn Anne/Aidan (aidan is my name)
Peyson/Paeson/Payson Amelia
Clare Trinity
Tyler Rose/Anne
Rylee/Riley Mariel (mariel is my middle name)
Everleigh (as a first or middle name, i need another to go with it)
Isla Scarlett Jane (or anything with isla in it first or middle name)
Lyric Jane
Dalina Rose (dah-leena)
ryenne julia (ryan)

could you please let me know what you think of these names, 
and maybe give me some more suggestions that are kind of this style.. 
thanks :)


----------



## sarah1989

Trying4ababy said:


> I'd like some middle names for a girl.
> 
> 
> Hubby and I like the name Madison but can't think of a good middle name.




mommytobe1 said:


> my last name is deschenes , we have a few names in mind
> My name is Aidan Mariel, and my hubby's name is Christopher
> I'm only 11 weeks along, so there is no rush to shorten our names list quite yet so lots of suggestions are welcome
> They are -
> Ethan Christopher
> Noah James
> Tatum Donald (middle name is my grandpa's name)
> Parker William Wendell (middle names are my dad's)
> Mason David
> Kennedy Jacob
> Nicholas Edward
> Blake Levi
> Cohen _____
> Asher Finn
> Gavin Kenneth
> 
> girl or boy --
> sawyer ____
> 
> Girls-
> Ashlyn Grace/Elizabeth
> Kaelyn Anne/Aidan (aidan is my name)
> Peyson/Paeson/Payson Amelia
> Clare Trinity
> Tyler Rose/Anne
> Rylee/Riley Mariel (mariel is my middle name)
> Everleigh (as a first or middle name, i need another to go with it)
> Isla Scarlett Jane (or anything with isla in it first or middle name)
> Lyric Jane
> Dalina Rose (dah-leena)
> ryenne julia (ryan)
> 
> could you please let me know what you think of these names,
> and maybe give me some more suggestions that are kind of this style..
> thanks :)

You both have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message !
:flower::hugs:

Sarah xox


----------



## Kellycool

Hi.. I am 22 weeks now and time is ticking on without a clue really on a name for our second baby. we need both girl and boy as we have not found out the sex.. our son is called Ashton James.. I like names which are quite different but my hubby is more traditional.. Names I like for a girl are Tatum, Mackenzie, Leah, Kiera.. Boys names I like are Keatan, Keanan, Reece (although a bit common now).. Any ideas would be wonderful!!! THANKS xx


----------



## Wewantourmush

Hi there :)
I have got a girls name that I have decided on but just can't find any boys names at all!!!
We want a unique but not silly name to go with the last name 'pickin'?
Can you help?!
Thanks!!


----------



## sarah1989

Kellycool said:


> Hi.. I am 22 weeks now and time is ticking on without a clue really on a name for our second baby. we need both girl and boy as we have not found out the sex.. our son is called Ashton James.. I like names which are quite different but my hubby is more traditional.. Names I like for a girl are Tatum, Mackenzie, Leah, Kiera.. Boys names I like are Keatan, Keanan, Reece (although a bit common now).. Any ideas would be wonderful!!! THANKS xx




Wewantourmush said:


> Hi there :)
> I have got a girls name that I have decided on but just can't find any boys names at all!!!
> We want a unique but not silly name to go with the last name 'pickin'?
> Can you help?!
> Thanks!!


You both have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!

Sarah xx :hugs::flower:


----------



## LittlePeople

Hi Sarah,

You did a name request for me a little while ago and you suggested some really amazing names (3 of which are on our name list now :) ) so thank you!

I was wondering if you could have another go for me, as I love thinking baby names :)

Details:

Our names are: Nikki & Joel
Surname: Wilkinson
Names we like at the minute are: Teigan ; Isabella ; Aurora & Arthur ; George ; Elijah

Thank You xxx


----------



## ProudMary83

I could use some help when it's our turn . . 

Surname: Andersen
Our names: Mike and Mary

Names I've jotten down that I like, but not sure if they'd work:

Emerson
Lennon
Lucy
Isabella

Thanks!


----------



## doodle74

Hi Sarah wonder if you could do me some names too please?

I have one of each already Chloe Rebecca (back before Chloe became so damn popular! and Jake Thomas Francis but I'm toiling this time!

Don't know the sex yet. The surname will be Mitchell and I'd like a middle name. 

So far we've toyed with Lexie, Addison and Sam for a girl but we can't agree on anything much for a boy...I like Samuel (that was Dad's name) and Archie but DH ain't so sure!

Middle name wise we've got a few that are "family" names Bryson, Shaw, Gillian & Heather but not fussed for using any of them!

Help!


----------



## sarah1989

LittlePeople said:


> Hi Sarah,
> 
> You did a name request for me a little while ago and you suggested some really amazing names (3 of which are on our name list now :) ) so thank you!
> 
> I was wondering if you could have another go for me, as I love thinking baby names :)
> 
> Details:
> 
> Our names are: Nikki & Joel
> Surname: Wilkinson
> Names we like at the minute are: Teigan ; Isabella ; Aurora & Arthur ; George ; Elijah
> 
> Thank You xxx




ProudMary83 said:


> I could use some help when it's our turn . .
> 
> Surname: Andersen
> Our names: Mike and Mary
> 
> Names I've jotten down that I like, but not sure if they'd work:
> 
> Emerson
> Lennon
> Lucy
> Isabella
> 
> Thanks!




doodle74 said:


> Hi Sarah wonder if you could do me some names too please?
> 
> I have one of each already Chloe Rebecca (back before Chloe became so damn popular! and Jake Thomas Francis but I'm toiling this time!
> 
> Don't know the sex yet. The surname will be Mitchell and I'd like a middle name.
> 
> So far we've toyed with Lexie, Addison and Sam for a girl but we can't agree on anything much for a boy...I like Samuel (that was Dad's name) and Archie but DH ain't so sure!
> 
> Middle name wise we've got a few that are "family" names Bryson, Shaw, Gillian & Heather but not fussed for using any of them!
> 
> Help!


You all have been sent Your Personalized Name Request!!

Sarah xoxo


----------



## Eabha'sMum

b/g - we had the name Éabha Grace chose, but well someone else has used it :cry:

Surname - Gervin
Our names - Aaron and Caoimhé

We definately want an irish name... 
but would need to say names it can't be
Niamh, Siobhan, Aoibheann, Fionnuala, Christina, Alannah, Roisin, Mairead, Kathleen, Caitlin, Sinead, Blathnaid, Grainne, Ursla, Catherine, Teresa, Ashling, Cara, Ciara, Erin... sorry a lot of girls in my family...

thanks xx


----------



## sarah1989

Eabha'sMum said:


> b/g - we had the name Éabha Grace chose, but well someone else has used it :cry:
> 
> Surname - Gervin
> Our names - Aaron and Caoimhé
> 
> We definately want an irish name...
> but would need to say names it can't be
> Niamh, Siobhan, Aoibheann, Fionnuala, Christina, Alannah, Roisin, Mairead, Kathleen, Caitlin, Sinead, Blathnaid, Grainne, Ursla, Catherine, Teresa, Ashling, Cara, Ciara, Erin... sorry a lot of girls in my family...
> 
> thanks xx


You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request!

Sarah xx


----------



## space-game-91

Hi, I think this is a lovely idea by the way :)

Well I'm called Laura and my OH is called Daniel (Dan)

We're unsure of who's surname we're using yet ... It's an ongoing argument but my surname is Lang and my OH's is Dutton. I don't want our baby to have a double barrel surname (I just always think about what will happen when our child has a baby or gets married and will end up with a triple barrel name!!!)

For a girl we have thought about Ava Grace or Ava Jayne and for a boy all we really have is Daniel, but I'd like a bit of inspiration and we're completely open to new ideas.
I'd like our baby to have a middle name, but I don't particularly like extremely long names. 
I have also got a fear of our baby's name spelling something, like at first I liked Daniel Edward Dutton, until I saw it spells DED, which is too much like dead!
I don't really like strange names, if that makes sense, but I don't want our baby to be in a class with 5 others with the same name, I've had that my whole life! Laura is such a common name!

Thanks for your help, sorry if I'm too specific! :) x


----------



## jaytee.

Helloo :flower:

We could also use some help for when it's finally our turn :D

My full name: Jessica Louise
OH's: Thomas Frederick Michael
Surname: Wright

We don't really like names that are too in fashion at the moment such as 'Jayden/Hayden/Ayden' and those type trends.

For girls we love quite pretty and classic names, such as Amelie and Olivia.. also like Irish names as I have Irish background :)

Both of our siblings names are Samuel, Isabelle, Benjamin and Lucy.

Would love both boys and girls names please :)

Thanks so much ! :flower:


----------



## kikiinpink

Oh, what a great idea! 

We are only TTC, but have zero ideas for boys names...for girls we like Clara and Mackenzie. My OH is from France and we love traditional names from there as well. Thank you, this is so sweet of you to do!


----------



## Mrs Cullen

Hi hun

Were expecting twins, dont know the sex. We have found a few girls names:
Daisy
Angel
Lilly

Sebastian

And thats it cant think if any more boys names...

Surname is Nash xx


----------



## Mystique26

Hi sarah1989. It's really wonderful of you to help us. I have finally become pregnant after 6 long years of trying. I will find out on my 20-week scan this weekend if it's a girl or boy. Once I find out the gender, I will PM you the details immediately. Thank you so much again. :flower:


----------



## Heulyn

Hi Sarah :)

This is very kind of you! It must be hard work thinking up all these names!

We don't know what weare expecting yet, but before we had our first loss we had thought of some names.
They were James Thomas and Molly Mae.
I am Leah, and I'm Welsh, and my partner is William, he's Northern Irish [so the names can't be Gaelic/Irish etc]

Thanks x


----------



## sarah1989

space-game-91 said:


> Hi, I think this is a lovely idea by the way :)
> 
> Well I'm called Laura and my OH is called Daniel (Dan)
> 
> We're unsure of who's surname we're using yet ... It's an ongoing argument but my surname is Lang and my OH's is Dutton. I don't want our baby to have a double barrel surname (I just always think about what will happen when our child has a baby or gets married and will end up with a triple barrel name!!!)
> 
> For a girl we have thought about Ava Grace or Ava Jayne and for a boy all we really have is Daniel, but I'd like a bit of inspiration and we're completely open to new ideas.
> I'd like our baby to have a middle name, but I don't particularly like extremely long names.
> I have also got a fear of our baby's name spelling something, like at first I liked Daniel Edward Dutton, until I saw it spells DED, which is too much like dead!
> I don't really like strange names, if that makes sense, but I don't want our baby to be in a class with 5 others with the same name, I've had that my whole life! Laura is such a common name!
> 
> Thanks for your help, sorry if I'm too specific! :) x




jaytee. said:


> Helloo :flower:
> 
> We could also use some help for when it's finally our turn :D
> 
> My full name: Jessica Louise
> OH's: Thomas Frederick Michael
> Surname: Wright
> 
> We don't really like names that are too in fashion at the moment such as 'Jayden/Hayden/Ayden' and those type trends.
> 
> For girls we love quite pretty and classic names, such as Amelie and Olivia.. also like Irish names as I have Irish background :)
> 
> Both of our siblings names are Samuel, Isabelle, Benjamin and Lucy.
> 
> Would love both boys and girls names please :)
> 
> Thanks so much ! :flower:




kikiinpink said:


> Oh, what a great idea!
> 
> We are only TTC, but have zero ideas for boys names...for girls we like Clara and Mackenzie. My OH is from France and we love traditional names from there as well. Thank you, this is so sweet of you to do!




Mrs Cullen said:


> Hi hun
> 
> Were expecting twins, dont know the sex. We have found a few girls names:
> Daisy
> Angel
> Lilly
> 
> Sebastian
> 
> And thats it cant think if any more boys names...
> 
> Surname is Nash xx





You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request. 

Sarah xx


----------



## 2ndtimer

hi, this is great, we are having difficulty picking boys names this time, my name is kimberley, and husbands name is nicholas, last name hyland, 

we have 2 sons

leon eamonn and max andrew

we have alexis-marie for a girl or ava-marie

we are suck for boys names, we like uncommon names and like irish names also, please help!!


----------



## sarah1989

Mystique26 said:


> Hi sarah1989. It's really wonderful of you to help us. I have finally become pregnant after 6 long years of trying. I will find out on my 20-week scan this weekend if it's a girl or boy. Once I find out the gender, I will PM you the details immediately. Thank you so much again. :flower:


I have your request done hun, but will wait to send you the lists I have until you get back to me with the gender of your little jellybean! Congratulations!



Heulyn said:


> Hi Sarah :)
> 
> This is very kind of you! It must be hard work thinking up all these names!
> 
> We don't know what weare expecting yet, but before we had our first loss we had thought of some names.
> They were James Thomas and Molly Mae.
> I am Leah, and I'm Welsh, and my partner is William, he's Northern Irish [so the names can't be Gaelic/Irish etc]
> 
> Thanks x


It does prove difficult at times to come up with some names for people, but I love the challenge and the experience. I find it soothing and calming lol!

You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request!



2ndtimer said:


> hi, this is great, we are having difficulty picking boys names this time, my name is kimberley, and husbands name is nicholas, last name hyland,
> 
> we have 2 sons
> 
> leon eamonn and max andrew
> 
> we have alexis-marie for a girl or ava-marie
> 
> we are suck for boys names, we like uncommon names and like irish names also, please help!!


You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request!


----------



## hmu04146

Hello Sarah, This is such a lovely idea! My name is Sarah, Oh is Andrew and DD is called Molly. Our little man will be (suggestions) Andrew Robert McKinnon... huge mouthful but tradition! I love Findlay Oh is not convinced he likes Matthew but we have friends whos kids are Molly and Matthew so not going there any help would be really appreciated! xx


----------



## EmzyJA

Hi Sarah, what a fab idea. that's so lovely of you offering to help everyone, chosing names is so difficult. if you dont mind i could really do with some help.

we dont know what we're having yet but our surname is Addison, i love the names Kaitlyn and Ruby-Leigh for a girl, we're just really struggling for boys names so any ideas/suggestions would be fab. xxx :)


----------



## kell

Hi sarah, could you do one for me please? :flower: We have lots of girls names we love but we can't decide/agree on a boys name. Babies surname will be Owens :) x


----------



## AngelK08

Hi Sarah,

Please could you do some names for me. Im due to have a little boy in 3 weeks and am completely stuck for names. I already have a son called Kian. Surname will be Lonsdale.

Thank you x:flower:


----------



## loopylass

Hey Sarah, are you still doing this and helping people?x


----------



## Mystique26

Hey Sarah, I finally know the gender of bubs. :blue:
I sent you the details in PM. Thank you so much hun. :flower:


----------



## sarah1989

loopylass said:


> Hey Sarah, are you still doing this and helping people?x

Hey Hun,

I am still helping. Working on requests now. Has been a busy couple of weeks with work and weddings on weekends! Feel free to send me a message :) :flower:


----------



## firstbump_x

Hey Sarah, this is such a good idea. I am useless at picking names and every week I like something else.
Im pretty sure we are having a boy, but any suggestions would be nice :) 
Last name- Brooks
My name and partners name Kirsty Louise and Karl James.

Thanks :) x


----------



## sarah1989

hmu04146 said:


> Hello Sarah, This is such a lovely idea! My name is Sarah, Oh is Andrew and DD is called Molly. Our little man will be (suggestions) Andrew Robert McKinnon... huge mouthful but tradition! I love Findlay Oh is not convinced he likes Matthew but we have friends whos kids are Molly and Matthew so not going there any help would be really appreciated! xx




EmzyJA said:


> Hi Sarah, what a fab idea. that's so lovely of you offering to help everyone, chosing names is so difficult. if you dont mind i could really do with some help.
> 
> we dont know what we're having yet but our surname is Addison, i love the names Kaitlyn and Ruby-Leigh for a girl, we're just really struggling for boys names so any ideas/suggestions would be fab. xxx :)




kell said:


> Hi sarah, could you do one for me please? :flower: We have lots of girls names we love but we can't decide/agree on a boys name. Babies surname will be Owens :) x




AngelK08 said:


> Hi Sarah,
> 
> Please could you do some names for me. Im due to have a little boy in 3 weeks and am completely stuck for names. I already have a son called Kian. Surname will be Lonsdale.
> 
> Thank you x:flower:




Mystique26 said:


> Hey Sarah, I finally know the gender of bubs. :blue:
> I sent you the details in PM. Thank you so much hun. :flower:

You all have been sent Your Personalized Name Requests! :flower:
Sarah xx




firstbump_x said:


> Hey Sarah, this is such a good idea. I am useless at picking names and every week I like something else.
> Im pretty sure we are having a boy, but any suggestions would be nice :)
> Last name- Brooks
> My name and partners name Kirsty Louise and Karl James.
> 
> Thanks :) x

Messaged you hun!


----------



## Foreverpink

Hi just replying to this thread. I am 24 weeks and due to
have a girl December. My dh and I are stuck on a name and would love u to give us an idea. We have a ds named Bailey Ashton and my husband and I can only agree on alannah Isabelle or charli Maya but still not loving either. I love amalia, milla, Jenna, mackenna but dh hates all. We already have a Emily Hayden an macauley for cousins. Please help


----------



## sarah1989

Foreverpink said:


> Hi just replying to this thread. I am 24 weeks and due to
> have a girl December. My dh and I are stuck on a name and would love u to give us an idea. We have a ds named Bailey Ashton and my husband and I can only agree on alannah Isabelle or charli Maya but still not loving either. I love amalia, milla, Jenna, mackenna but dh hates all. We already have a Emily Hayden an macauley for cousins. Please help

Have sent you a message hun. Looking forward to your reply.

Sarah xx


----------



## Foreverpink

Thanks for the reply... Could u just post them where you posted last message. Surname is woodcock also. Thanks again.


----------



## Foreverpink

Thanks for the list... I love amalia.. Milla... And Jenna. All three I suggested to dh previously and had been rejected by him. :-(! None of the others on the list we love either. He still loves alannah or Maya.... Can we try again please if u have time. Ta


----------



## sarah1989

Foreverpink said:


> Thanks for the reply... Could u just post them where you posted last message. Surname is woodcock also. Thanks again.




Foreverpink said:


> Thanks for the list... I love amalia.. Milla... And Jenna. All three I suggested to dh previously and had been rejected by him. :-(! None of the others on the list we love either. He still loves alannah or Maya.... Can we try again please if u have time. Ta

Hi hun,

I will work on another request for you, that isn't a problem. Is it possible for you to make a few more posts on other threads as well? I try to keep this thread simply for requests and thanks, so it doesn't get cluttered. As I make the requests personalized for each user, I like to keep them private and sent through a Private Message, so if you could do that it would be great. I am pretty sure you only need 5 posts for this to be unlocked.

Thanks Sarah xx :flower:


----------



## sarah1989

Foreverpink said:


> Thanks for the reply... Could u just post them where you posted last message. Surname is woodcock also. Thanks again.




Foreverpink said:


> Thanks for the list... I love amalia.. Milla... And Jenna. All three I suggested to dh previously and had been rejected by him. :-(! None of the others on the list we love either. He still loves alannah or Maya.... Can we try again please if u have time. Ta


Sent you some more ideas, via your profile.




Update: I am available right now to do some requests if anyone would like some help. Feel free to message here or PM me!!

Sarah xx


----------



## Foreverpink

Thanks again for the names. We are still not keen on any except for holly maybe. I like more modern names that aren't too popular. If u have better things to do that's cool but any more suggestions would be appreciated. Told u we were really having a very hard time! :thumbup:


----------



## sarah1989

Foreverpink said:


> Thanks again for the names. We are still not keen on any except for holly maybe. I like more modern names that aren't too popular. If u have better things to do that's cool but any more suggestions would be appreciated. Told u we were really having a very hard time! :thumbup:

Will work on some more now hun, I really dont mind :D 

Give me about 20 minutes and I will get back to you.
Sarah xx


EDIT: ForeverPink Request has been sent!

Sarah xx


----------



## Foreverpink

Thanks. Sorry babe but we are struggling. So
sweet of u. I like the more modern but pretty names I guess like Olivia etc but we can't agree. Men are pains sometimes!!!! If it was my choice I would have heaps! Lol


----------



## Foreverpink

I know this is going to sound dumb but most of the names I love on ur list is either a relatives names or we know a little girl with the same name.( or friends have already used the name or about to use it) I may be a lost cause. Do u generally find people as difficult as me? Any more
would be great but if ur tired of it that's cool. Thanks anyway.


----------



## sarah1989

Foreverpink said:


> I know this is going to sound dumb but most of the names I love on ur list is either a relatives names or we know a little girl with the same name.( or friends have already used the name or about to use it) I may be a lost cause. Do u generally find people as difficult as me? Any more
> would be great but if ur tired of it that's cool. Thanks anyway.

Lol sometimes people are harder than others, but promise, you are not the hardest lol. I helped a girl in person last week and must have in the end given her 100 names, and she still didnt have a full name she and her DP agreed on. I will work on some more now for you. Are you able to enable private messaging, so we dont clutter the thread??

Sarah xx


----------



## Amy_T

Ooh this could be interesting... Notice you are in Canada, does that affect your suggestions (popularity etc)?

My baby will be born this week (induced). We have a daughter called Grace, love traditional classic names (nothing made up!), we are team yellow so no idea what baby is. For a boy the middle name will more than likely be Stephen but not sure on middle names for a girl. Surname is Trippitt so lots of T's going on!! Think that's it really! Oh our baby is poorly too so we have looked at names possibly meaning strong/fighter etc as he or she has done really well and held on as long as possible so far.


----------



## sarah1989

Amy_T said:


> Ooh this could be interesting... Notice you are in Canada, does that affect your suggestions (popularity etc)?
> 
> My baby will be born this week (induced). We have a daughter called Grace, love traditional classic names (nothing made up!), we are team yellow so no idea what baby is. For a boy the middle name will more than likely be Stephen but not sure on middle names for a girl. Surname is Trippitt so lots of T's going on!! Think that's it really! Oh our baby is poorly too so we have looked at names possibly meaning strong/fighter etc as he or she has done really well and held on as long as possible so far.

You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request!! If you need more help let me know, as I am more than willing to help. Knowing you are on a tight time line I will put yours at the top of the list if you do need more ideas :) 

Please keep me posted either way, and I hope everything goes well with the birth of your child :thumbup:

Sarah xx :hugs::flower:


----------



## sarah1989

I am available to help anyone needing Name Help or Ideas. Feel free to Message me here or through PM :D

SARAH xx


----------



## Berniep

Hi,
Would you like to help us decide?
we have 2 boys already James Allan and Harry David, both their first and middle names are family names but we have run out of family names we like, so want to make this one special as they don't have a family one. We don't know what we are having yet, as i'm only just pregnant but we have been ttc for 20 cycles so have had plenty of time to talk names (just don't always agree lol) this baby is very long awaited and wouldn't mind a name reflecting that. We like quite traditional names that have come back in, we aren't keen on names that aren't really names ie Summer, precious etc Names we like so far are Max for a boy, hubby would like to put Maximus or Maxwell on birth certificate and call him Max, we like Katie for a girl at the moment although i'm going slightly off that, we did discuss Jasmine once cause we call our youngest Haz so it was a bit of a mixture of both James and Haz if you know what i mean, our surname is Parker xxx


----------



## sarah1989

Berniep said:


> Hi,
> Would you like to help us decide?
> we have 2 boys already James Allan and Harry David, both their first and middle names are family names but we have run out of family names we like, so want to make this one special as they don't have a family one. We don't know what we are having yet, as i'm only just pregnant but we have been ttc for 20 cycles so have had plenty of time to talk names (just don't always agree lol) this baby is very long awaited and wouldn't mind a name reflecting that. We like quite traditional names that have come back in, we aren't keen on names that aren't really names ie Summer, precious etc Names we like so far are Max for a boy, hubby would like to put Maximus or Maxwell on birth certificate and call him Max, we like Katie for a girl at the moment although i'm going slightly off that, we did discuss Jasmine once cause we call our youngest Haz so it was a bit of a mixture of both James and Haz if you know what i mean, our surname is Parker xxx


Hey Hun, 

Will work on this now, and get back to you in a little bit!
Sarah xx


----------



## sarah1989

Berniep said:


> Hi,
> Would you like to help us decide?
> we have 2 boys already James Allan and Harry David, both their first and middle names are family names but we have run out of family names we like, so want to make this one special as they don't have a family one. We don't know what we are having yet, as i'm only just pregnant but we have been ttc for 20 cycles so have had plenty of time to talk names (just don't always agree lol) this baby is very long awaited and wouldn't mind a name reflecting that. We like quite traditional names that have come back in, we aren't keen on names that aren't really names ie Summer, precious etc Names we like so far are Max for a boy, hubby would like to put Maximus or Maxwell on birth certificate and call him Max, we like Katie for a girl at the moment although i'm going slightly off that, we did discuss Jasmine once cause we call our youngest Haz so it was a bit of a mixture of both James and Haz if you know what i mean, our surname is Parker xxx


I have sent you your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!!

Sarah xx


----------



## x_Nov30_x

Can you help me too please, 
Little info - have two daughters named Lyssia and Kelci, im looking for a unique / strong boys name something that he wont get bullied for, im really fussy and every name that is suggested im not liking, i dont want a popular name, something different and quirky 
His middle names will be William and Keith.
Thank you :)


----------



## sarah1989

x_Nov30_x said:


> Can you help me too please,
> Little info - have two daughters named Lyssia and Kelci, im looking for a unique / strong boys name something that he wont get bullied for, im really fussy and every name that is suggested im not liking, i dont want a popular name, something different and quirky
> His middle names will be William and Keith.
> Thank you :)


Hey Hun,

I have sent you your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!

Sarah


----------



## chella

Hello 

any chance you could throw some names into the thinking hat for me and hubby as i have loads of boys names but we are expecting a girl and just cant agree on a name !!! I like unusaul names but not that unusal where she'd be embarassed by it; My daughter is called ellesse and son is ethan 

many thanks if you could help 

x


----------



## sarah1989

chella said:


> Hello
> 
> any chance you could throw some names into the thinking hat for me and hubby as i have loads of boys names but we are expecting a girl and just cant agree on a name !!! I like unusaul names but not that unusal where she'd be embarassed by it; My daughter is called ellesse and son is ethan
> 
> many thanks if you could help
> 
> x


You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message xx

Sarah


----------



## Hellodoris

Hey,

Would love your help, we're team yellow due in 2 weeks...

Need both a boys name and a girls name - surname will be Ranner.

If we have a girl her middle name will be Anne, If we have a boy there will be no middle name. On our current list we have Poppy for a girl and Will for a boy. OH does not like long names for boys so something traditional but not long...

I dont like very modern names... we're both very fussy!!

Any suggestions would be good as we're running out of time and ideas :) and i'm running out of patience.

Thank you

XX


----------



## sarah1989

Hellodoris said:


> Hey,
> 
> Would love your help, we're team yellow due in 2 weeks...
> 
> Need both a boys name and a girls name - surname will be Ranner.
> 
> If we have a girl her middle name will be Anne, If we have a boy there will be no middle name. On our current list we have Poppy for a girl and Will for a boy. OH does not like long names for boys so something traditional but not long...
> 
> I dont like very modern names... we're both very fussy!!
> 
> Any suggestions would be good as we're running out of time and ideas :) and i'm running out of patience.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> XX



You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!

Sarah xx


----------



## sarah1989

If anyone is needing some requests done, I am available for the next hour - two hours to get them done right away. :) If I do not finish them tonight, I will do them first thing when I get up!

Sarah xx


----------



## blessed

I just wanted to let you know I think this is so sweet and caring of you! What a way to spread a gift :)


----------



## sarah1989

blessed said:


> I just wanted to let you know I think this is so sweet and caring of you! What a way to spread a gift :)

Aw hun thank you so much. It is always so nice to hear positive feedback from members and those that I have offered help to. I am just so happy I have something I can pass on to others! :flower::hugs:


----------



## blessed

:) We already have a name picked out otherwise I would ask for help as well, out of curiosity! But knowing me, having another name to choose from might throw me for a loop! Haha!

Keep up the good work and Be blessed!


----------



## sarah1989

blessed said:


> :) We already have a name picked out otherwise I would ask for help as well, out of curiosity! But knowing me, having another name to choose from might throw me for a loop! Haha!
> 
> Keep up the good work and Be blessed!

Lol that is understandable! Thank you for the encouragement honey! :flower:


----------



## sarah1989

I am available right now to do some requests right away if anyone is interested. 

Sarah xx


----------



## hopefully2

Oh just found this and any help is welcome!!!

Baby's second name will be collins
Big sister is grace
We don't know what we are having 
I love very feminine names for girls and nice strong sometimes oldmanish ones for boys

Our names so far are
hannah charlie
mia james
isabelle joeseph

Thanks so much for your help :flower:


----------



## chelle7

Yes please! We are struggling for names. We are on team yellow. If it is a girl it will have husbands late mothers middle name - Lynne as her middle name, and if a boy poss John as it's middle name after husbands late father. Our surname is Cooke so any suggestions would be welcome. Thanks :flower:


----------



## sarah1989

hopefully2 said:


> Oh just found this and any help is welcome!!!
> 
> Baby's second name will be collins
> Big sister is grace
> We don't know what we are having
> I love very feminine names for girls and nice strong sometimes oldmanish ones for boys
> 
> Our names so far are
> hannah charlie
> mia james
> isabelle joeseph
> 
> Thanks so much for your help :flower:




chelle7 said:


> Yes please! We are struggling for names. We are on team yellow. If it is a girl it will have husbands late mothers middle name - Lynne as her middle name, and if a boy poss John as it's middle name after husbands late father. Our surname is Cooke so any suggestions would be welcome. Thanks :flower:

You both have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!

Sarah xx


----------



## abstersmum

Hi I would love your help our last name is eaves we are having a girl and would like the middle name to be Elizabeth, her big sister is Abigail Eleanor, we like longer first names that can be shortened. I hope you can help thanks


----------



## vbaby3

I'd love your help too.Don't know what sex baby is yet so need boy and girl names.
Our surname is Brennan,we have 2 sons,Shay and Oran.Both irish names but not so common,so looking for something along the same lines for no3!
Have a few ideas for boys name but nothing we can agree on for a girl.Don't want anything too common for a girl,but a really pretty name too.
Looking forward to hearing from you!!


----------



## huskergrl

We are having the hardest time finding a boys name. Our other two boys names are Caden Uriah and Leland James. We are looking for something uncommon and we tend to like Old English names. Thanks!


----------



## sarah1989

abstersmum said:


> Hi I would love your help our last name is eaves we are having a girl and would like the middle name to be Elizabeth, her big sister is Abigail Eleanor, we like longer first names that can be shortened. I hope you can help thanks




vbaby3 said:


> I'd love your help too.Don't know what sex baby is yet so need boy and girl names.
> Our surname is Brennan,we have 2 sons,Shay and Oran.Both irish names but not so common,so looking for something along the same lines for no3!
> Have a few ideas for boys name but nothing we can agree on for a girl.Don't want anything too common for a girl,but a really pretty name too.
> Looking forward to hearing from you!!

Have sent you both your Personalized Name Request via Private Message.
xx




huskergrl said:


> We are having the hardest time finding a boys name. Our other two boys names are Caden Uriah and Leland James. We are looking for something uncommon and we tend to like Old English names. Thanks!


Have messaged you on your profile hun, looking forward to hearing from you!

Sarah xx


----------



## LoolaBear

would be nice to get a few ideas if you dont mind?
for a boy middle name will be George - we were thinking Lachlan George but i keep changing my mind as to whether or not i like it! its linked to my scottish past being a scottish name so maybe something along that line.

and also your opinion will be grately appreciated on our choice of girls name Patience Sophia Mary, Sophia after my partners sister who was very close to and Mary as its a family name (my middle name, my mums middle name, my nans middle name so on and so on) just be nice to get your opinion as th whether or not Patience goes with the middle names and your thoughts on the name as a whole.
Thank you xx


----------



## sarah1989

LoolaBear said:


> would be nice to get a few ideas if you dont mind?
> for a boy middle name will be George - we were thinking Lachlan George but i keep changing my mind as to whether or not i like it! its linked to my scottish past being a scottish name so maybe something along that line.
> 
> and also your opinion will be grately appreciated on our choice of girls name Patience Sophia Mary, Sophia after my partners sister who was very close to and Mary as its a family name (my middle name, my mums middle name, my nans middle name so on and so on) just be nice to get your opinion as th whether or not Patience goes with the middle names and your thoughts on the name as a whole.
> Thank you xx

You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message xx :hugs:


----------



## AreIn83

Oh you could help me, please! We have a girl's name picked and it's set in stone. My DD's name is Marley Piper. We really need a boy's name. The middle names will be Tyler Ray as those are DH's middle names, our last name is Wells. I really love Cooper but DH hates it, he won't budge. I like older names or unusual but not overly strange (names with lots of x's or words that don't even sound like names). Thanks!


----------



## sarah1989

AreIn83 said:


> Oh you could help me, please! We have a girl's name picked and it's set in stone. My DD's name is Marley Piper. We really need a boy's name. The middle names will be Tyler Ray as those are DH's middle names, our last name is Wells. I really love Cooper but DH hates it, he won't budge. I like older names or unusual but not overly strange (names with lots of x's or words that don't even sound like names). Thanks!


You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!

Sarah xx


----------



## libbymarks198

OH hates the names i picked for a girl so i need some ideas.

last name is Ellmers middle name is going to be Lyn,
OH loves names that a unsual so that they are not going to be in a class with someone with that same name but not weird and made up out of nothing so an actual proper name but one that is unsual and not used very often if at all.. (haha that does not make sence)

my name is Libby and i hate my name and OH is called Harley which i love..

thanks


----------



## sarah1989

libbymarks198 said:


> OH hates the names i picked for a girl so i need some ideas.
> 
> last name is Ellmers middle name is going to be Lyn,
> OH loves names that a unsual so that they are not going to be in a class with someone with that same name but not weird and made up out of nothing so an actual proper name but one that is unsual and not used very often if at all.. (haha that does not make sence)
> 
> my name is Libby and i hate my name and OH is called Harley which i love..
> 
> thanks

You have been sent Your Request via Private Message!


----------



## Tilliepink

Oh this is fun! Her last name will be Blanchette and her middle name will be Lynn. Her brothers name is Caleb. I like names that arent too long and have to be able to say them in french.


----------



## sarah1989

Tilliepink said:


> Oh this is fun! Her last name will be Blanchette and her middle name will be Lynn. Her brothers name is Caleb. I like names that arent too long and have to be able to say them in french.

Sorry for the delay, you have been sent Your Personalized Name Request!!

Sarah xx :flower::hugs:


----------



## becky1978

I am looking for names boy or girl please! So far I have a Cameron James (7) and and Archie Peter (21 months) I would like something a little different this time, not too wacky just a bit different. I like old fashioned names as well as 'cool' names and our surname is Carpenter.


----------



## twins

Please could you help with a name that goes with Thea. Im having identical girls but dont want them to start with the same letter, we have agreed on Thea but unsure about the other name. I'd like the names to be fairly short as have double barrell surname. Im using family names as middle names (Tansy and Ivy) not sure which one for which as yet.
I did like poppy, rosie but dont feel they match with Thea which is a more unusual and stronger sounding name.
Any suggestions are much appreciated


----------



## sarah1989

becky1978 said:


> I am looking for names boy or girl please! So far I have a Cameron James (7) and and Archie Peter (21 months) I would like something a little different this time, not too wacky just a bit different. I like old fashioned names as well as 'cool' names and our surname is Carpenter.




twins said:


> Please could you help with a name that goes with Thea. Im having identical girls but dont want them to start with the same letter, we have agreed on Thea but unsure about the other name. I'd like the names to be fairly short as have double barrell surname. Im using family names as middle names (Tansy and Ivy) not sure which one for which as yet.
> I did like poppy, rosie but dont feel they match with Thea which is a more unusual and stronger sounding name.
> Any suggestions are much appreciated

You both have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!! 

Sarah xx:hugs:

If anyone else would like some help please feel free to contact me here or through Private Message


----------



## sarah1989

I am available to help anyone, feel free to message me!


----------



## xx Emily xx

Oooh this looks fun! We are TTC in march, but have been discussing names already. Think we have chosen them, but its nice to have new ideas! Would like a name for girl and a boy pleease :) with one middle name. Surname is Cameron. We dont like anything tooooo unusual. Thanks!! 
Em xxx


----------



## Noodlejuice

I'd love some inspiration!

We're having a little boy, surname will be Evans...we both like more traditional, almost old-man kind of names, the middle name will be Anthony...so far on the list we've got Louis, Jasper, Oscar, Michael (though I'm not so keen on that one). We had decided on one, but for the past few weeks I've been feeling that this baby isn't suiting it, 'fessed up this morning to OH and he said he's been having second thoughts too. Any suggestions/inspiration would be very appreciated!

Edit to add - I've already got Heather Louisa Ruth and Charlie Edward; these two have a different dad though!

(Disclaimer - if anyone who I know IRL is on here and even mentions one of these names I will personally remove your innards: shh, secrets!:winkwink: )


----------



## sarah1989

xx Emily xx said:


> Oooh this looks fun! We are TTC in march, but have been discussing names already. Think we have chosen them, but its nice to have new ideas! Would like a name for girl and a boy pleease :) with one middle name. Surname is Cameron. We dont like anything tooooo unusual. Thanks!!
> Em xxx




Noodlejuice said:


> I'd love some inspiration!
> 
> We're having a little boy, surname will be Evans...we both like more traditional, almost old-man kind of names, the middle name will be Anthony...so far on the list we've got Louis, Jasper, Oscar, Michael (though I'm not so keen on that one). We had decided on one, but for the past few weeks I've been feeling that this baby isn't suiting it, 'fessed up this morning to OH and he said he's been having second thoughts too. Any suggestions/inspiration would be very appreciated!
> 
> Edit to add - I've already got Heather Louisa Ruth and Charlie Edward; these two have a different dad though!
> 
> (Disclaimer - if anyone who I know IRL is on here and even mentions one of these names I will personally remove your innards: shh, secrets!:winkwink: )


You both have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message xx


----------



## beccybobeccy

Hi, would really appreciate some help with our girls name. We had have been circling around Isabella or Sofia for a while but I'm having second thoughts. Any inspiration would be appreciated! Surname is Amesbury Thanks x


----------



## sparkle1

Hello, please can you help me? We like unusual names but not too unusual. Our little boy is 19 months & he is called Beck. I like names that are not very common but don't sound like there made up. We dont know if we are having a boy or a girl. I quite like Felix for a boy & Fleur for a girl but OH not keen on Fleur.
Thanks


----------



## windswept

Hey - any help would be appreciated.

Mr Windswept is very traditional, but I'd like something a little more unusual... Surname will be Morrison (like about 60% of the population where we live) so something unique to our little boy/girl would be nice. We are both outdoorsy, earthy people, so something fitting would be nice - we also love traditional Scottish names.

A random selection of my favourites:

Finlay
Aulay
Finn

Leila
Rowan
Carra


----------



## sarah1989

beccybobeccy said:


> Hi, would really appreciate some help with our girls name. We had have been circling around Isabella or Sofia for a while but I'm having second thoughts. Any inspiration would be appreciated! Surname is Amesbury Thanks x




sparkle1 said:


> Hello, please can you help me? We like unusual names but not too unusual. Our little boy is 19 months & he is called Beck. I like names that are not very common but don't sound like there made up. We dont know if we are having a boy or a girl. I quite like Felix for a boy & Fleur for a girl but OH not keen on Fleur.
> Thanks




windswept said:


> Hey - any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Mr Windswept is very traditional, but I'd like something a little more unusual... Surname will be Morrison (like about 60% of the population where we live) so something unique to our little boy/girl would be nice. We are both outdoorsy, earthy people, so something fitting would be nice - we also love traditional Scottish names.
> A random selection of my favourites:
> Finlay
> Aulay
> Finn
> Leila
> Rowan
> Carra


I am so terribly sorry I have taken this long to get back to you all. I have been going through a lot here at home, and dealing with a lot of personal issues, so have not had the time to get back and I sincerely apologize to you all for that. I am catching up on requests right now, and will have them done shortly.
Please expect to see a message returned within the hour!

Sarah xx


----------



## sarah1989

sarah1989 said:


> beccybobeccy said:
> 
> 
> Hi, would really appreciate some help with our girls name. We had have been circling around Isabella or Sofia for a while but I'm having second thoughts. Any inspiration would be appreciated! Surname is Amesbury Thanks x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparkle1 said:
> 
> 
> Hello, please can you help me? We like unusual names but not too unusual. Our little boy is 19 months & he is called Beck. I like names that are not very common but don't sound like there made up. We dont know if we are having a boy or a girl. I quite like Felix for a boy & Fleur for a girl but OH not keen on Fleur.
> ThanksClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> windswept said:
> 
> 
> Hey - any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Mr Windswept is very traditional, but I'd like something a little more unusual... Surname will be Morrison (like about 60% of the population where we live) so something unique to our little boy/girl would be nice. We are both outdoorsy, earthy people, so something fitting would be nice - we also love traditional Scottish names.
> A random selection of my favourites:
> Finlay
> Aulay
> Finn
> Leila
> Rowan
> CarraClick to expand...
> 
> You all (as well as Private Messages) have been sent Your Personalized Name Requests!! Please feel free to contact me if you would like some more ideas.
> 
> I am off work the next couple of days, so will be around much more to help those wanting Requests for themselves as well!
> 
> Sarah xx :hugs: :flower:Click to expand...


----------



## windswept

Thanks Sarah - lots of food for thought! Hope you are under less pressure now.


----------



## sarah1989

windswept said:


> Thanks Sarah - lots of food for thought! Hope you are under less pressure now.

Thanks Hun for writing back! DH & I are under much less stress now, and have gotten through the difficult part, and have adjusted to our new lifestyle :thumbup:
Hope all is well with you, and if you would like some more ideas please feel free to let me know! :hugs:


----------



## sarah1989

I am available for Requests if anyone is interested!!!

Sarah xx


----------



## mummy2 b

hey could i have some help please with a girls name :hugs:
I like different names.
My name is chelsey and my mums name is lisa 

Please any lovely pretty girl names would be so helpful
xxx


----------



## sarah1989

mummy2 b said:


> hey could i have some help please with a girls name :hugs:
> I like different names.
> My name is chelsey and my mums name is lisa
> 
> Please any lovely pretty girl names would be so helpful
> xxx

You have been sent your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!


----------



## Gemstar785

Hiya Sarah :flower:
I was wondering if you could help me with names for both boys and girls, I am quite early so I don't know which im having yet! :haha:
I like names that are more unusual but my OH likes more common names, although may be able to talk him round. 
I would love a name that is completely different but doesn't sound silly :D. I need some inspiration. I love pretty names for girls aswell, as long as they are a bit different .
My name is Gemma and my boyfriends is Max and I think we have decided on the last name Cross :D. Sorry for the long ask. Very indecisive! 
Thank you :flower: xxx


----------



## fairy_gem

Hi hun, 

Hope things are easier for you now :hugs:

I was wondering if you could send me some ideas please, but i am not pregnant yet, we are still ttc, is that ok?

We like Samson for a boy but are stuck on girls names, we like pretty girly names like Lily, Elsie and Florence, but can't use these, we prefer names that can have a nickname. We don't like names like Teigan, Arianna, Ava and Faith. We prefer old fashioned names, not really common but not way out there. Our surname starts with an M and ends with the sound "ray". 

Thank you

x


----------



## gemm

Hi, 

was wondering if you would mind helping me too? :D xx

My eldest son is Jack Dean Ransome
My (current) youngest is Duncan John Ransome
My name is Gemma Louise Ransome
and OH's Russell Denis Ransome

We are expecting another lil man! :cloud9: we originally liked William Henry Ransome, but my sister kicked up a fuss and said that was her name choice (William) so we decided to change it. (She has never signalled any interest in having children to us as of yet, so this was quite a shocker!)

We very much like Henry as a middle name (it is my OH's grandfathers name) but we are struggling to choose a first name (again!) xxx We like traditional names, that are easy to pronounce and spell :haha: (always makes me think of a teacher calling a register for the first time!!) we are very close as a family and usually resort to nicknames Jacks is Jay or jay bear, Duncans is D or diddy! Mason is a name i love but DH doesn't agree! x He likes Jensen but I'm not over keen!
DH named our first born and I named Duncan :)

any help would be appreciated :D :D xxx many thanks in advance :D :D :hugs:


----------



## sarah1989

Gemstar785 said:


> Hiya Sarah :flower:
> I was wondering if you could help me with names for both boys and girls, I am quite early so I don't know which im having yet! :haha:
> I like names that are more unusual but my OH likes more common names, although may be able to talk him round.
> I would love a name that is completely different but doesn't sound silly :D. I need some inspiration. I love pretty names for girls aswell, as long as they are a bit different .
> My name is Gemma and my boyfriends is Max and I think we have decided on the last name Cross :D. Sorry for the long ask. Very indecisive!
> Thank you :flower: xxx




fairy_gem said:


> Hi hun,
> 
> Hope things are easier for you now :hugs:
> 
> I was wondering if you could send me some ideas please, but i am not pregnant yet, we are still ttc, is that ok?
> 
> We like Samson for a boy but are stuck on girls names, we like pretty girly names like Lily, Elsie and Florence, but can't use these, we prefer names that can have a nickname. We don't like names like Teigan, Arianna, Ava and Faith. We prefer old fashioned names, not really common but not way out there. Our surname starts with an M and ends with the sound "ray".
> 
> Thank you
> 
> x




gemm said:


> Hi,
> 
> was wondering if you would mind helping me too? :D xx
> 
> My eldest son is Jack Dean Ransome
> My (current) youngest is Duncan John Ransome
> My name is Gemma Louise Ransome
> and OH's Russell Denis Ransome
> 
> We are expecting another lil man! :cloud9: we originally liked William Henry Ransome, but my sister kicked up a fuss and said that was her name choice (William) so we decided to change it. (She has never signalled any interest in having children to us as of yet, so this was quite a shocker!)
> 
> We very much like Henry as a middle name (it is my OH's grandfathers name) but we are struggling to choose a first name (again!) xxx We like traditional names, that are easy to pronounce and spell :haha: (always makes me think of a teacher calling a register for the first time!!) we are very close as a family and usually resort to nicknames Jacks is Jay or jay bear, Duncans is D or diddy! Mason is a name i love but DH doesn't agree! x He likes Jensen but I'm not over keen!
> DH named our first born and I named Duncan :)
> 
> any help would be appreciated :D :D xxx many thanks in advance :D :D :hugs:

Thank you all for writing me! You all have been sent Your Personalized Name Requests via Private Message!!!

Sarah xx


To Everyone Else, I am available to help out as I am now off for the weekend!!

Sarah xx


----------



## oread

It is awesome that you are helping out so many people! We are coming up with a fairly long list of names but I would love to see if you have any other suggestions :flower:

We are looking for unusual names for girls and boys. Our last name is Davis. We aren't set on any middle names. A few examples of boy names we like: Alden, Acheron, Oren, Gilroy, Keziah, Emery. And for girls: Eislin, Eudora, Alita, Isadora, Amirah, Mirielle
The one "rule" we have that is making it more difficult is we don't want to have any preconceived notions about the name - so nothing too obviously from a song/movie/book/myth, or from someone we know. That has made us cross out a lot of names I would otherwise like (such as Arwen, Finley, Maddox, Jude, Rhiannon, Oberon, Dax, Freya, etc) but I would rather not associate my baby's name with anyone else. 
Thanks a million!


----------



## sarah1989

oread said:


> It is awesome that you are helping out so many people! We are coming up with a fairly long list of names but I would love to see if you have any other suggestions :flower:
> 
> We are looking for unusual names for girls and boys. Our last name is Davis. We aren't set on any middle names. A few examples of boy names we like: Alden, Acheron, Oren, Gilroy, Keziah, Emery. And for girls: Eislin, Eudora, Alita, Isadora, Amirah, Mirielle
> The one "rule" we have that is making it more difficult is we don't want to have any preconceived notions about the name - so nothing too obviously from a song/movie/book/myth, or from someone we know. That has made us cross out a lot of names I would otherwise like (such as Arwen, Finley, Maddox, Jude, Rhiannon, Oberon, Dax, Freya, etc) but I would rather not associate my baby's name with anyone else.
> Thanks a million!

You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!

Sarah xx


----------



## amy19604

Hi i was wondering if you could help me out, we are stuck for a boys name.
I like names that are a bit different and not too common, but nothing too unusual. I dont like 'traditional' names, and i dont like anything that is used alot as a girls name too.
The surname is Fisher.
Any ideas would be appreciated, thanks! :)


----------



## sarah1989

amy19604 said:


> Hi i was wondering if you could help me out, we are stuck for a boys name.
> I like names that are a bit different and not too common, but nothing too unusual. I dont like 'traditional' names, and i dont like anything that is used alot as a girls name too.
> The surname is Fisher.
> Any ideas would be appreciated, thanks! :)

You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!

Sarah xx :flower::hugs:


----------



## Carebear0305

Hello Sarah,

We could really use your help. Our little guy is due December 23, 2010 and we are having a really hard time with names. We are looking for a unique name nothing too common but also nothing too weird. I love the name Kai, but in the last three months I have met three other babies with that name. Our last name is Forshner.

It's nice to see another Canadian on here!

Thanks 
Carol Lynn


----------



## amy19604

Thank you Sarah! I really like some of those names, lots to think about now! x


----------



## sarah1989

Carebear0305 said:


> Hello Sarah,
> 
> We could really use your help. Our little guy is due December 23, 2010 and we are having a really hard time with names. We are looking for a unique name nothing too common but also nothing too weird. I love the name Kai, but in the last three months I have met three other babies with that name. Our last name is Forshner.
> 
> It's nice to see another Canadian on here!
> 
> Thanks
> Carol Lynn

I have sent you a message hun. Looking forward to hearing from you!!
Sarah xx


----------



## BabyBinns

Hi there,
What a great idea!
We are having a girl in 10 weeks and are really struggling with a name :( We have a son called Bradlei William and our surname is Binns. I like unusual names but not names which are hard to say, I like names like Ruby, Lexi, Angel and love Izzy but all those names seem to be already taken with children from my sons class and I dont want people to think we used "their" name :( 
Would love to hear your ideas
Thanks
Leigh-Ann


----------



## sarah1989

BabyBinns said:


> Hi there,
> What a great idea!
> We are having a girl in 10 weeks and are really struggling with a name :( We have a son called Bradlei William and our surname is Binns. I like unusual names but not names which are hard to say, I like names like Ruby, Lexi, Angel and love Izzy but all those names seem to be already taken with children from my sons class and I dont want people to think we used "their" name :(
> Would love to hear your ideas
> Thanks
> Leigh-Ann


You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!

Sarah xx :hugs::flower:


----------



## BabyBinns

wow such a fast response! thanks, you have given us lots to think about :)


----------



## Carebear0305

Hey Sarah,

Go ahead and post them in my vistor messages.

Thanks
Carol Lynn


----------



## sarah1989

BabyBinns said:


> wow such a fast response! thanks, you have given us lots to think about :)

Your Very Welcome!! 



Carebear0305 said:


> Hey Sarah,
> 
> Go ahead and post them in my vistor messages.
> 
> Thanks
> Carol Lynn


You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via your profile!!


I am available to help others out as well if anyone is interested!!


Sarah xx


----------



## sarah1989

I am available to help anyone who needs it! I am off for a couple days now, so responses should be pretty quick!

Looking forward to hearing from you all

Sarah xx


----------



## johnoblueshoe

Hi, 

was wondering if you would mind helping me too? xx

My eldest Twin son is George Owen Johnson
My youngest Twin son is Morgan anthony johnson
My Little girl is Mia Fallon Johnson
and my current youngest son is Benjiman louis johnson

We are expecting another BOY! we like
William 
harley
Henry 
Harry
Layland
Alfie
but just not sure...

any help would be appreciated 

xxx many thanks sarah


----------



## sarah1989

johnoblueshoe said:


> Hi,
> 
> was wondering if you would mind helping me too? xx
> 
> My eldest Twin son is George Owen Johnson
> My youngest Twin son is Morgan anthony johnson
> My Little girl is Mia Fallon Johnson
> and my current youngest son is Benjiman louis johnson
> 
> We are expecting another BOY! we like
> William
> harley
> Henry
> Harry
> Layland
> Alfie
> but just not sure...
> 
> any help would be appreciated
> 
> xxx many thanks sarah


You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request! xx

Sarah


----------



## loopylass

Thanks for suggestions you pm'd me. You dont want to do me another favour, and put a first name and middle name together for me, (well a few) as Im sooo rubbish at putting together names. x


----------



## TropicalFruit

Thank you! Much appreciated.


----------



## sarah1989

loopylass said:


> Thanks for suggestions you pm'd me. You dont want to do me another favour, and put a first name and middle name together for me, (well a few) as Im sooo rubbish at putting together names. x

Messaged You Hun!
Sarah xx



TropicalFruit said:


> Hello Sarah,
> 
> I hope you are doing well, I would love it if you could help me.
> 
> We are having a little boy and I've found a few names I love, but still I'd like to hear some suggestions. This is my first baby and this decision is weighing heavily on me. I have two stepsons, just so you can rule these out: Joseph Logan and Joshua Grant.
> 
> Also, I am brazilian and hubby is american, we've decided we will each make a list of our 10 favorite names and then discuss. Something definitaly in the back of my mind is that I want my loved ones in Brazil to be able to pronunce it, but I suppose this doesn't help you any. I don't know if there's a method to my madness, but these are my favorite names:
> 
> Jagger
> Morgan *don't think this one is gonna fly*
> Roman
> Maddox
> Mason
> Cruise
> 
> Thank you! Much appreciated.

You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!

Sarah xx

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I am available to help anyone else who would like a Personalized Name Request! Feel free to reply here, or PM me!!

Sarah xx


----------



## sarah1989

Would Anybody Like Some Help??


----------



## Louppey

Hi :wave:

I would love some help if possible?

I'm staying team :yellow: so need to pick both a girl and a boy name - the girls name is sorted, it's going to be Coralie Elyse. A boy name however... well I have no idea!!!

We'd like the middle name Mark (after my Uncle) and our surname is Edwards. So it's the first name we're really struggling with?

So now the picky part :haha: I'd like it to be atleast two syllables, and I like names that are a bit unusual (i.e. there won't be 5 of them in the classroom) but not so unusual they may end up being picked on.

Hope i've given you enough information, I would love to hear your ideas Sarah. 

Thank you :flower:


----------



## little_pod

Oh me please.
Baby is due in 2 weeks and we really are stuggling with names.
We dont know sex of baby, so we need a good few names for both.
If it is a boy his middle name will be manolito (daddys middle name), thats as far as we have got.
Surname is Martin.
I like unusual names but not tooooo unusual, just dont want our child to be known as the 4th Ben, Luke, Chloe, etc in the class.
Names we kind of have, but arnt sure on are:
Girls:
Ayla-I like
Ania-Both did like but gone off it
Ava-I like
Eva-He likes
Amelia-Both like
Amira-He likes
Freya-I like

Boys:
Jacob-He likes
Lucus/Luca-He likes
Kian-Both Like
Mason-I like

Thankyou xx


----------



## airbear

Sarah,

This is a great idea! I think it helps to get a fresh mind helping you look for names. I'm only about 6 weeks along but my DB and I want to start thinking of names early so we can test them out and see if down the road we still like them. 

We obviously don't know the sex of the baby so we are looking for both a boy name and a girl name. If it is a girl we would like to go with the middle name Elaine as it is my mothers middle name, and if it is a boy we will go with the middle name Jay as it is my DB middle name as well as his fathers.

We like names that are easy to pronounce but aren't on the top of the popular list.

Names we like but can't use for reasons:

Riley (Girl)
Casey (Girl)
Elsie (Girl)

I like boyish names for a girl, and the DB would be okay with a boyish name for a girl depending on how masculine it is. But I also like very girly names as well. I have trouble finding uncommon names for boys that I enjoy.

We don't have many name idea's yet and are pretty open!


----------



## x Michelle x

hi :)

i would really appreciate some help!! 

we are 29 weeks pregnant with a little pink bump.
Her middle name is Lussier (loo-see-er) its french and its the same mn as me and my mum and babys surname will be Carver.
I love "flower" name and OH hates them. He prefers more traditional names such as Emily, etc etc but my little sister is Emma and i feel that they are too close..

Any suggestions would be much appreciated - from anyone!

thanks!


----------



## sarah1989

Louppey said:


> Hi :wave:
> 
> I would love some help if possible?
> 
> I'm staying team :yellow: so need to pick both a girl and a boy name - the girls name is sorted, it's going to be Coralie Elyse. A boy name however... well I have no idea!!!
> 
> We'd like the middle name Mark (after my Uncle) and our surname is Edwards. So it's the first name we're really struggling with?
> 
> So now the picky part :haha: I'd like it to be atleast two syllables, and I like names that are a bit unusual (i.e. there won't be 5 of them in the classroom) but not so unusual they may end up being picked on.
> 
> Hope i've given you enough information, I would love to hear your ideas Sarah.
> 
> Thank you :flower:




little_pod said:


> Oh me please.
> Baby is due in 2 weeks and we really are stuggling with names.
> We dont know sex of baby, so we need a good few names for both.
> If it is a boy his middle name will be manolito (daddys middle name), thats as far as we have got.
> Surname is Martin.
> I like unusual names but not tooooo unusual, just dont want our child to be known as the 4th Ben, Luke, Chloe, etc in the class.
> Names we kind of have, but arnt sure on are:
> Girls:
> Ayla-I like
> Ania-Both did like but gone off it
> Ava-I like
> Eva-He likes
> Amelia-Both like
> Amira-He likes
> Freya-I like
> 
> Boys:
> Jacob-He likes
> Lucus/Luca-He likes
> Kian-Both Like
> Mason-I like
> 
> Thankyou xx




airbear said:


> Sarah,
> 
> This is a great idea! I think it helps to get a fresh mind helping you look for names. I'm only about 6 weeks along but my DB and I want to start thinking of names early so we can test them out and see if down the road we still like them.
> 
> We obviously don't know the sex of the baby so we are looking for both a boy name and a girl name. If it is a girl we would like to go with the middle name Elaine as it is my mothers middle name, and if it is a boy we will go with the middle name Jay as it is my DB middle name as well as his fathers.
> 
> We like names that are easy to pronounce but aren't on the top of the popular list.
> 
> Names we like but can't use for reasons:
> 
> Riley (Girl)
> Casey (Girl)
> Elsie (Girl)
> 
> I like boyish names for a girl, and the DB would be okay with a boyish name for a girl depending on how masculine it is. But I also like very girly names as well. I have trouble finding uncommon names for boys that I enjoy.
> 
> We don't have many name idea's yet and are pretty open!




mherkes said:


> hi :)
> 
> i would really appreciate some help!!
> 
> we are 29 weeks pregnant with a little pink bump.
> Her middle name is Lussier (loo-see-er) its french and its the same mn as me and my mum and babys surname will be Carver.
> I love "flower" name and OH hates them. He prefers more traditional names such as Emily, etc etc but my little sister is Emma and i feel that they are too close..
> 
> Any suggestions would be much appreciated - from anyone!
> 
> thanks!


You Ladies (as well as Private Messaged Requests) Have Been Sent Your Personalized Name Requests via Private Message!! If anyone else would like some ideas, feel free to message me!


----------



## sarah1989

I am available to help anyone who needs it :) Feel free to message me!

Sarah xx :flower::hugs:


----------



## Cupcake_Queen

Hello :)
I would love some help :)
We are staying team yellow so we are looking for both!

I like unusual names
For a girl we both love Deryn! I'm welsh and OH is very bristolian!! So would like an english name to be the middle name, we both love Lily but couldnt think of another name to go with it!
OH's surname is lloyd, which actually gets very difficult with lots of names!! Its either too many L's or names blend into it!!

For a boy we both want Ashton as a middle name, as in Ashton Gate Stadium!! (Bristol City of course!) 
I like lots of unusual names and some of the more popular, but i am terrible with decisions! hehe xx


----------



## sarah1989

Cupcake_Queen said:


> Hello :)
> I would love some help :)
> We are staying team yellow so we are looking for both!
> 
> I like unusual names
> For a girl we both love Deryn! I'm welsh and OH is very bristolian!! So would like an english name to be the middle name, we both love Lily but couldnt think of another name to go with it!
> OH's surname is lloyd, which actually gets very difficult with lots of names!! Its either too many L's or names blend into it!!
> 
> For a boy we both want Ashton as a middle name, as in Ashton Gate Stadium!! (Bristol City of course!)
> I like lots of unusual names and some of the more popular, but i am terrible with decisions! hehe xx

You have been sent your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!


----------



## ProudMary83

You've sent me a list before, but now I know we are having a boy, and have some new idea. Could you consider these names, feel free to add new ones!

Last name: Andersen

If our last name wasn't Andersen we LOVE Xander Cash . . 

Tyson
Nolan
Gavin
Layne
Griffin

Thanks!


----------



## sarah1989

ProudMary83 said:


> You've sent me a list before, but now I know we are having a boy, and have some new idea. Could you consider these names, feel free to add new ones!
> 
> Last name: Andersen
> 
> If our last name wasn't Andersen we LOVE Xander Cash . .
> 
> Tyson
> Nolan
> Gavin
> Layne
> Griffin
> 
> Thanks!


You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!

Sarah xx :flower::hugs:


----------



## laur2010

hey. Realy hope u can help. Need girls n boys names. Wud lyk a double barel name, my daughter is cald, laila-paige. It wernt vry comon at 1st but nw it is. I lyk unique, n modern names. 4 a girl id lyk a reli girly prety name n 4 a boy nthn to soppy or manly. Had soo much trouble. Ur my last hope. X x


----------



## sarah1989

laur2010 said:


> hey. Realy hope u can help. Need girls n boys names. Wud lyk a double barel name, my daughter is cald, laila-paige. It wernt vry comon at 1st but nw it is. I lyk unique, n modern names. 4 a girl id lyk a reli girly prety name n 4 a boy nthn to soppy or manly. Had soo much trouble. Ur my last hope. X x


Hi Hun,

I have your request completed, but you do not have enough posts for me to send it as a private message. Do you want me to wait to send you your request, or post them to you profile?

Looking forward to hearing from you!

Sarah xx


----------



## laur2010

would u post them to my profile please x x


----------



## VintageLace

My husband and I are having the hardest time thinking of a girls name and finding one that works. I wanted a daughter named after my mother but my mother's name is Elizabeth so that is out. I don't want to sound like a crazy fan of Pride and Prejudice. We like unusual and traditional names. I'd like Welsh names, Irish names or Spanish. I'm of Welsh and Mexican heritage and my husband is a good mix of everything. However I'm starting to think my mom picked the good names

Names out of the question (all family names we'd prefer not to use for various reasons)

Sarah
Jean
Catrin
Tegan
Elizabeth
Manuela
Elisa (but my great grandma pronounced it elisea i don't know where the extra vowel came from)
Martha


----------



## CeeCee2010

Hi there! Dh and I are having sooo much trouble agreeing on a name! He likes traditional names, like Charlotte for a girl and James for a boy. I don't like way out there names but I do prefer slightly more unusual names like Emilia for a girl and Alistair for a boy. We can't seem to agree on anything! Last name is McGill. Middle name for a boy would be Ben and Middle name for a girl would be Haydn. Would really appreciate any input you might have! Thanks in advance and I really hope your journey will result in a super sticky bean for you soon XX


----------



## sarah1989

laur2010 said:


> would u post them to my profile please x x




VintageLace said:


> Last name: Bennett
> 
> My husband and I are having the hardest time thinking of a girls name and finding one that works. I wanted a daughter named after my mother but my mother's name is Elizabeth so that is out. I don't want to sound like a crazy fan of Pride and Prejudice. We like unusual and traditional names. I'd like Welsh names, Irish names or Spanish. I'm of Welsh and Mexican heritage and my husband is a good mix of everything. However I'm starting to think my mom picked the good names
> 
> Names out of the question (all family names we'd prefer not to use for various reasons)
> 
> Sarah
> Jean
> Catrin
> Tegan
> Elizabeth
> Manuela
> Elisa (but my great grandma pronounced it elisea i don't know where the extra vowel came from)
> Martha




CeeCee2010 said:


> Hi there! Dh and I are having sooo much trouble agreeing on a name! He likes traditional names, like Charlotte for a girl and James for a boy. I don't like way out there names but I do prefer slightly more unusual names like Emilia for a girl and Alistair for a boy. We can't seem to agree on anything! Last name is McGill. Middle name for a boy would be Ben and Middle name for a girl would be Haydn. Would really appreciate any input you might have! Thanks in advance and I really hope your journey will result in a super sticky bean for you soon XX


You all have been sent Your Personalized Name Requests!


----------



## sarah1989

I would like to wish everyone A Merry Christmas & A Happy New Year!

I will be taking a couple days off to spend time with my family, however I encourage you to still send requests as I am more than willing to help you all out. 

I will more than likely be sending out responses to requests received over Christmas Holidays on the 27th or 28th of December. 

Looking forward to hearing from you all!! 
Sarah xx :flower:


----------



## flubdub

Hi, hope you can help us. We are expecting our third boy. We already have an Alex(ander) and Jake. Surname will be Fishwick.
I like old names like Jack, Dylan, Daniel, Theo; but OH like strange names and thinks my names are boring.
I really wanted to call this baby Jack Daniel (but cant because of the 'Jack Daniels' drink lol, and OH says Jack is far too much like Jake and we will get their names mixed up)
We also like Finlay but it sounds ridiculous with OH's surname.
I quite like Archie, but am hoping for something a bit "stronger" if that makes sense? Like Max, or Maxwell (But CANT have this name for various reasons)
Either way, I want LO's middle name to be Jack, as I regret not calling my second son this. Also, I dont want it to be too common a name, maybe something a bit different. I quite like Kyle, but OH says no :dohh:
Thanks


----------



## newmama

hi... i'm looking for a girl's name that combines some of the following:
kai (my absolute fave)
lee (mom's middle name)
anne (my middle name)
emma 

current faves to give you some sense of what i like:
kylee emma (kai + lee)
kaia emily (emma + lee)

open to suggestions!


----------



## pandabub

Hi!!!!

My OH and I have had difficulty deciding on a name for our baby girl...both of us want something that isn't common but also quite pretty...I love Maia (he thinks its too popular right now); he loves Cleo. We both like the names Shaya, Alyssa and Kaia....

Please can you help? Last name is Reid....

Thank you!!! xxx


----------



## sarah1989

flubdub said:


> Hi, hope you can help us. We are expecting our third boy. We already have an Alex(ander) and Jake. Surname will be Fishwick.
> I like old names like Jack, Dylan, Daniel, Theo; but OH like strange names and thinks my names are boring.
> I really wanted to call this baby Jack Daniel (but cant because of the 'Jack Daniels' drink lol, and OH says Jack is far too much like Jake and we will get their names mixed up)
> We also like Finlay but it sounds ridiculous with OH's surname.
> I quite like Archie, but am hoping for something a bit "stronger" if that makes sense? Like Max, or Maxwell (But CANT have this name for various reasons)
> Either way, I want LO's middle name to be Jack, as I regret not calling my second son this. Also, I dont want it to be too common a name, maybe something a bit different. I quite like Kyle, but OH says no :dohh:
> Thanks




newmama said:


> hi... i'm looking for a girl's name that combines some of the following:
> kai (my absolute fave)
> lee (mom's middle name)
> anne (my middle name)
> emma
> 
> current faves to give you some sense of what i like:
> kylee emma (kai + lee)
> kaia emily (emma + lee)
> 
> open to suggestions!




pandabub said:


> Hi!!!!
> 
> My OH and I have had difficulty deciding on a name for our baby girl...both of us want something that isn't common but also quite pretty...I love Maia (he thinks its too popular right now); he loves Cleo. We both like the names Shaya, Alyssa and Kaia....
> 
> Please can you help? Last name is Reid....
> 
> Thank you!!! xxx


You all have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I am able to take more Requests now, as Christmas is over. If you are interested please feel free to message me.

Hope everyone had a Merry Christmas, and wonderful times with your families!
Sarah


----------



## CandiceSj

I sent you a PM! Really great thread you have here. :)


----------



## kelzyboo

Hi, i'm having soooo much trouble with names!

I like Evie Quinn for a girl but OH isn't completely convinced, He likes Mia!
I like Evan for a boy but he likes Caleb!

My little girls name is Abbie Jaye, i'd like a name thats not very very common but not completely unique (confusing lol) i thought of Evie Rae, but is it silly that it rhymes with my daughters? 
My name's Kellie and OH is Robert, any suggestions would be much appriciated xx


----------



## sarah1989

CandiceSj said:


> I sent you a PM! Really great thread you have here. :)

Sent You Your Personalized Name Request!


----------



## sarah1989

kelzyboo said:


> Hi, i'm having soooo much trouble with names!
> 
> I like Evie Quinn for a girl but OH isn't completely convinced, He likes Mia!
> I like Evan for a boy but he likes Caleb!
> 
> My little girls name is Abbie Jaye, i'd like a name thats not very very common but not completely unique (confusing lol) i thought of Evie Rae, but is it silly that it rhymes with my daughters?
> My name's Kellie and OH is Robert, any suggestions would be much appriciated xx

You Have Been Sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!

Sarah xx


----------



## newmama

thank you so much!!


----------



## herm2011

HI i would like a bit of help with suggestions for old school boys names please.... :)


----------



## newbesjr

Hello. We have 3 weeks left to get a top 3 list for both sexes (decided to keep it a surprise!)

The surname is NEWBERRY

My name is Michelle Rachel and my partner is Michael Anthony

Girls - :pink:The names I like are; Ella, Lily-Nicole, Amelia. My OH likes Elsa but Im not that keen (sounds old-fashioned)

Boys -:blue: The names I like are; Jack, Harri. My OH likes Morgan, Cameron.

I think that bump is a girl but would appreciate your help with either sex please

Thanks


----------



## DCJ24

Looking for a girl name. My dd is named Selena, so would like to stick to S. Surname is Jones


----------



## Cheryl1986

Wow what an amazing thread!

Please can you help with boys and girls names?

I currently have George Adams and Alfie Adams.

Thanks :)


----------



## sarah1989

newmama said:


> thank you so much!!

Your Welcome!




herm2011 said:


> HI i would like a bit of help with suggestions for old school boys names please.... :)




newbesjr said:


> Hello. We have 3 weeks left to get a top 3 list for both sexes (decided to keep it a surprise!)
> 
> The surname is NEWBERRY
> 
> My name is Michelle Rachel and my partner is Michael Anthony
> 
> Girls - :pink:The names I like are; Ella, Lily-Nicole, Amelia. My OH likes Elsa but Im not that keen (sounds old-fashioned)
> 
> Boys -:blue: The names I like are; Jack, Harri. My OH likes Morgan, Cameron.
> 
> I think that bump is a girl but would appreciate your help with either sex please
> 
> Thanks




DCJ24 said:


> Looking for a girl name. My dd is named Selena, so would like to stick to S. Surname is Jones




Cheryl1986 said:


> Wow what an amazing thread!
> 
> Please can you help with boys and girls names?
> 
> I currently have George Adams and Alfie Adams.
> 
> Thanks :)




You all have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!


----------



## MissGx

Oooh.. Hope you can help me! My OH is sooo fussy!

The middle name will be Jermaine after OH, surname is South,

Not fussed about where the name originates from - but baby will be 1/2 English, 1/4 Jamaican and 1/4 Indian if that helps?

Oooh and I'm having a boy!.. I like names that aren't too common, but aren't completely weird I like; Harlow, Mason, Brooklyn, Mekhi (prounounced like Meh-kai), Amari...

Don't want something really traditional e.g Jake, James, Michael, Jacob, etc.
(Gosh, just realised I'm quite fussy too?) Thank youuu!


----------



## sarah1989

MissGx said:


> Oooh.. Hope you can help me! My OH is sooo fussy!
> 
> The middle name will be Jermaine after OH, surname is South,
> 
> Not fussed about where the name originates from - but baby will be 1/2 English, 1/4 Jamaican and 1/4 Indian if that helps?
> 
> Oooh and I'm having a boy!.. I like names that aren't too common, but aren't completely weird I like; Harlow, Mason, Brooklyn, Mekhi (prounounced like Meh-kai), Amari...
> 
> Don't want something really traditional e.g Jake, James, Michael, Jacob, etc.
> (Gosh, just realised I'm quite fussy too?) Thank youuu!


You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!



If anyone else would like some help, please feel free to message me, as I am available completely for the next couple days!

Sarah xx :hugs:


----------



## nuala

hi i need help for boy names our surname is smyth we like irish names also :) thanks


----------



## sarah1989

nuala said:


> hi i need help for boy names our surname is smyth we like irish names also :) thanks

You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!

Sarah xx


----------



## SammieGrace

Names of siblings: my angle baby is Samantha Grace
types/styles of names you prefer: feminine/girly, traditional, biblical, modern, classy, hebrew/jewish, two part names for a girl i.e. adalyn, julianne
baby's gender: not sure!
relatives you would like to honor in some way: DH's Grandma named Ruth Ellen just passed on, my grandpa David.
Other family names to consider: Ryan, Elizabeth, Michael, Aaron
names you like: for a boy, we are thinking maybe Asher David. Asher is for sure our boy first name, but I am not 100% about the middle name as it might be nice to pick an "R" middle name for DH's grandma. For a girl originally I wanted Elizabella, bc Elizabeth is a family name and I love the nn bella. But DH wasn't crazy about that so we were talking about the first name Julianne, which we both like. Now that his grandma passed DH is thinking "Julianne Ruth" which is a little too old fashioned for my taste. He would really like Ruth for this middle name, and I am not sure if I can convince him to go with a little more modern name that starts with "R" for a middle name or if I should try to find a different first name or what. Or if I just need to get used to "julianne ruth." do you have any ideas here?
We also like the name Erin for a girl, but can't agree on how to spell it. We like Claire too.
names you don't like: chloe, phoebe, hayden/jaden/caden, boy names for a girl, names that start with "M" because our last name is McConnell (but i do love the name Michaela, I just won't use it with our name). Things that are too common, i.e. I love Isabella, but it is too popular, I don't want there to be 5 kids in my child's class at school with the same name
baby's due date: August 20, 2011

I could really use a fresh perspective on this. Thanks!


----------



## sarah1989

SammieGrace said:


> Names of siblings: my angle baby is Samantha Grace
> types/styles of names you prefer: feminine/girly, traditional, biblical, modern, classy, hebrew/jewish, two part names for a girl i.e. adalyn, julianne
> baby's gender: not sure!
> relatives you would like to honor in some way: DH's Grandma named Ruth Ellen just passed on, my grandpa David.
> Other family names to consider: Ryan, Elizabeth, Michael, Aaron
> names you like: for a boy, we are thinking maybe Asher David. Asher is for sure our boy first name, but I am not 100% about the middle name as it might be nice to pick an "R" middle name for DH's grandma. For a girl originally I wanted Elizabella, bc Elizabeth is a family name and I love the nn bella. But DH wasn't crazy about that so we were talking about the first name Julianne, which we both like. Now that his grandma passed DH is thinking "Julianne Ruth" which is a little too old fashioned for my taste. He would really like Ruth for this middle name, and I am not sure if I can convince him to go with a little more modern name that starts with "R" for a middle name or if I should try to find a different first name or what. Or if I just need to get used to "julianne ruth." do you have any ideas here?
> We also like the name Erin for a girl, but can't agree on how to spell it. We like Claire too.
> names you don't like: chloe, phoebe, hayden/jaden/caden, boy names for a girl, names that start with "M" because our last name is McConnell (but i do love the name Michaela, I just won't use it with our name). Things that are too common, i.e. I love Isabella, but it is too popular, I don't want there to be 5 kids in my child's class at school with the same name
> baby's due date: August 20, 2011
> 
> I could really use a fresh perspective on this. Thanks!


Just heading to bed at the moment hun, will work on your request as soon as I get up tomorrow morning!

If anyone else would like some Personalized Name Help please feel free to leave me a message and I will get to them in the morning as well. xx

Sarah xxxx :hugs::flower:


----------



## sarah1989

SammieGrace said:


> Names of siblings: my angle baby is Samantha Grace
> types/styles of names you prefer: feminine/girly, traditional, biblical, modern, classy, hebrew/jewish, two part names for a girl i.e. adalyn, julianne
> baby's gender: not sure!
> relatives you would like to honor in some way: DH's Grandma named Ruth Ellen just passed on, my grandpa David.
> Other family names to consider: Ryan, Elizabeth, Michael, Aaron
> names you like: for a boy, we are thinking maybe Asher David. Asher is for sure our boy first name, but I am not 100% about the middle name as it might be nice to pick an "R" middle name for DH's grandma. For a girl originally I wanted Elizabella, bc Elizabeth is a family name and I love the nn bella. But DH wasn't crazy about that so we were talking about the first name Julianne, which we both like. Now that his grandma passed DH is thinking "Julianne Ruth" which is a little too old fashioned for my taste. He would really like Ruth for this middle name, and I am not sure if I can convince him to go with a little more modern name that starts with "R" for a middle name or if I should try to find a different first name or what. Or if I just need to get used to "julianne ruth." do you have any ideas here?
> We also like the name Erin for a girl, but can't agree on how to spell it. We like Claire too.
> names you don't like: chloe, phoebe, hayden/jaden/caden, boy names for a girl, names that start with "M" because our last name is McConnell (but i do love the name Michaela, I just won't use it with our name). Things that are too common, i.e. I love Isabella, but it is too popular, I don't want there to be 5 kids in my child's class at school with the same name
> baby's due date: August 20, 2011
> 
> I could really use a fresh perspective on this. Thanks!


You (and other requests via Private Message) have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!


If anyone else would like some requests I am here to help, feel free to contact me :)

Sarah xx


----------



## dan-o

Oooh, I'd love some help, we are really struggling at the mo!

We want a unusual and old fashioned name, one you don't hear very often :flower:

Team yellow at the mo xxx


----------



## sarah1989

dan-o said:


> Oooh, I'd love some help, we are really struggling at the mo!
> 
> We want a unusual and old fashioned name, one you don't hear very often :flower:
> 
> Team yellow at the mo xxx

You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message

xx Sarah xx


----------



## ccb725

HELP! Can't agree on names with the hubby! We are having a girl. We have two boys Devean (pronounced Devin) Daniel and Christian Jesus. Our surname is Barron. Would like to steer clear of very common names, but we don't want something to crazy. 
THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!


----------



## sarah1989

ccb725 said:


> HELP! Can't agree on names with the hubby! We are having a girl. We have two boys Devean (pronounced Devin) Daniel and Christian Jesus. Our surname is Barron. Would like to steer clear of very common names, but we don't want something to crazy.
> THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!

You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message

xx Sarah xx


----------



## casann

Could you help me please :) Its a little girl and middle and last names will be Margret rose limer . Brother is called Oscar . We don't like popular names too much and really want something cute and girly . Thank you xx


----------



## sarah1989

casann said:


> Could you help me please :) Its a little girl and middle and last names will be Margret rose limer . Brother is called Oscar . We don't like popular names too much and really want something cute and girly . Thank you xx

You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message

xx Sarah xx


----------



## Lone

Hi
Could you help me too please. Not sure if boy or girl yet, currently have twin girls called Millie and anjali so something to go with those. Also I am English and my husband is Indian, so has to fit that too!! 

Thanks


----------



## BexyD

hi there!
We (Becky & Matt) are expecting a baby in july. We dont know the sex yet, my gut feeling since day 1 is girl, but the closer to our sexing scan we get, the more i think Im wrong :( But the feeling is so strong we havent discussed boys names really and anything i look at is pink. Even brought a pink buggy. A bit premature, but it was a bargain and can easily be sold on if needed! This feelng is the complete opposite to when i was expecting our youngest!

We already have 3 children - 
2 from my ex - Ross Stephen John and Aimee Rebecca 
1 together - Kane John Vincent.

The names we have come up with so far are - 

Boy - only Danny
Girl - Esme (I love, he hates), Kyra, Maci, Elise, cant remember any more.

We dont like common names and want it to be kinda sort so it fits with our other 3.

Surname is Dunkley so kinda hard to get a name that fits :( Not sure on middle names yet - Poss Jude for either sex in memory of my grandma Judy. Also poss Constance as its my MIL's middle name - but that depends on if it goes with the 1st name

Thankyou soooo much in advance!


----------



## sarah1989

Lone said:


> Hi
> Could you help me too please. Not sure if boy or girl yet, currently have twin girls called Millie and anjali so something to go with those. Also I am English and my husband is Indian, so has to fit that too!!
> 
> Thanks

You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!



BexyD said:


> hi there!
> We (Becky & Matt) are expecting a baby in july. We dont know the sex yet, my gut feeling since day 1 is girl, but the closer to our sexing scan we get, the more i think Im wrong :( But the feeling is so strong we havent discussed boys names really and anything i look at is pink. Even brought a pink buggy. A bit premature, but it was a bargain and can easily be sold on if needed! This feelng is the complete opposite to when i was expecting our youngest!
> 
> We already have 3 children -
> 2 from my ex - Ross Stephen John and Aimee Rebecca
> 1 together - Kane John Vincent.
> 
> The names we have come up with so far are -
> 
> Boy - only Danny
> Girl - Esme (I love, he hates), Kyra, Maci, Elise, cant remember any more.
> 
> We dont like common names and want it to be kinda sort so it fits with our other 3.
> 
> Surname is Dunkley so kinda hard to get a name that fits :( Not sure on middle names yet - Poss Jude for either sex in memory of my grandma Judy. Also poss Constance as its my MIL's middle name - but that depends on if it goes with the 1st name
> 
> Thankyou soooo much in advance!

Hi Hun,

I have completed your Request, but am not able to send you a Private Message. If you get 7 more posts, I should be able to send you a Private Message! Looking forward to hearing from you soon!! 

Sarah xx

If anyone else would like some more name help, please feel free to contact me!


----------



## BabyBoyle

Hi hun i would love your help!!!

Little girl will be called Madison, my surname is Murray.

I like Eva-Rose for a middle name, but I havent found any im in LOVE with yet :(

Madison ------- Murray 

Im not too keen on traditional or common names but I know Rose is. lol.

Please! :) xx


----------



## sarah1989

BabyBoyle said:


> Hi hun i would love your help!!!
> 
> Little girl will be called Madison, my surname is Murray.
> 
> I like Eva-Rose for a middle name, but I havent found any im in LOVE with yet :(
> 
> Madison ------- Murray
> 
> Im not too keen on traditional or common names but I know Rose is. lol.
> 
> Please! :) xx


You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!

Sarah xx :hugs: :flower:


----------



## BabyBoyle

Thankyou so much Sarah! Xxx


----------



## sarah1989

You are very welcome hun, let me know if there is anything else I can do :)


----------



## BexyD

BexyD said:


> hi there!
> We (Becky & Matt) are expecting a baby in july. We dont know the sex yet, my gut feeling since day 1 is girl, but the closer to our sexing scan we get, the more i think Im wrong :( But the feeling is so strong we havent discussed boys names really and anything i look at is pink. Even brought a pink buggy. A bit premature, but it was a bargain and can easily be sold on if needed! This feelng is the complete opposite to when i was expecting our youngest!
> 
> We already have 3 children -
> 2 from my ex - Ross Stephen John and Aimee Rebecca
> 1 together - Kane John Vincent.
> 
> The names we have come up with so far are -
> 
> Boy - only Danny
> Girl - Esme (I love, he hates), Kyra, Maci, Elise, cant remember any more.
> 
> We dont like common names and want it to be kinda sort so it fits with our other 3.
> 
> Surname is Dunkley so kinda hard to get a name that fits :( Not sure on middle names yet - Poss Jude for either sex in memory of my grandma Judy. Also poss Constance as its my MIL's middle name - but that depends on if it goes with the 1st name
> 
> Thankyou soooo much in advance!



Hi Hun,

I have completed your Request, but am not able to send you a Private Message. If you get 7 more posts, I should be able to send you a Private Message! Looking forward to hearing from you soon!! 

Sarah xx

Hiya hun, have come out of my shell and little and answered more posts - hopefuly you'll be able to send a PM now xx Thankyou so much xx


----------



## sarah1989

BexyD said:


> BexyD said:
> 
> 
> hi there!
> We (Becky & Matt) are expecting a baby in july. We dont know the sex yet, my gut feeling since day 1 is girl, but the closer to our sexing scan we get, the more i think Im wrong :( But the feeling is so strong we havent discussed boys names really and anything i look at is pink. Even brought a pink buggy. A bit premature, but it was a bargain and can easily be sold on if needed! This feelng is the complete opposite to when i was expecting our youngest!
> 
> We already have 3 children -
> 2 from my ex - Ross Stephen John and Aimee Rebecca
> 1 together - Kane John Vincent.
> 
> The names we have come up with so far are -
> 
> Boy - only Danny
> Girl - Esme (I love, he hates), Kyra, Maci, Elise, cant remember any more.
> 
> We dont like common names and want it to be kinda sort so it fits with our other 3.
> 
> Surname is Dunkley so kinda hard to get a name that fits :( Not sure on middle names yet - Poss Jude for either sex in memory of my grandma Judy. Also poss Constance as its my MIL's middle name - but that depends on if it goes with the 1st name
> 
> Thankyou soooo much in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Hun,
> 
> I have completed your Request, but am not able to send you a Private Message. If you get 7 more posts, I should be able to send you a Private Message! Looking forward to hearing from you soon!!
> 
> Sarah xx
> 
> Hiya hun, have come out of my shell and little and answered more posts - hopefuly you'll be able to send a PM now xx Thankyou so much xxClick to expand...

Hey Hun,

I have sent Your Request via Private Message!

Sarah xx


----------



## sarah1989

Hey Everyone, 

If you would like a name request, I am available over the next couple of days to do some almost immediately. I am just heading to bed now, so I will answer as soon as I get up tomorrow. 

Please feel free to leave you Request here or through Private Message, I will answer through both methods!

Looking forward to hearing from you all soon!

Sarah xx :flower: :hugs:


----------



## teddiebear_hu

Hi, Sarah! This is fantastic! I just sent you a pm.


----------



## sarah1989

teddiebear_hu said:


> Hi, Sarah! This is fantastic! I just sent you a pm.


You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!

Sarah xx


----------



## krockwell

Hey Sarah

My OH and I are expecting #2, we don't have much trouble with names normally, but it'd be nice to get some fresh ideas. :) 

Our son is named Preston Charles Rockwell so it's got quite a "royal" feel to it. 

I'd love to have the name Lucille for a girl's middle name, or even Lynn Lucille as the middle name. 

For a boy the middle name will be Michael. 

Any suggestions for something unique and different? As I'm not about common names. :)

Thanks


----------



## sarah1989

krockwell said:


> Hey Sarah
> 
> My OH and I are expecting #2, we don't have much trouble with names normally, but it'd be nice to get some fresh ideas. :)
> 
> Our son is named Preston Charles Rockwell so it's got quite a "royal" feel to it.
> 
> I'd love to have the name Lucille for a girl's middle name, or even Lynn Lucille as the middle name.
> 
> For a boy the middle name will be Michael.
> 
> Any suggestions for something unique and different? As I'm not about common names. :)
> 
> Thanks


You have been sent your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!

Sarah xx


----------



## kirstypro

Hi Sarah. 
I'm not due until august but just wondered if you could help me with names please? I'm not really the problem, its my fiance. Hes so fussy!! We have a DD called Freya Rose. Our surname is Somner. At the moment I really like Max for a boy and perhaps Layla for a girl. Middle name for a boy will be James and the girls will be Annie. I really like names that aren't too different but different enough for there not to be 2 or 3 in a class at school.
Thankyou very much!
Kirsty


----------



## naderz

hi, please could u help us with a middle name? our baby boy is called 'Noah' and his second name is 'Cassidy'

any suggestions would be great. :hugs: thank u xx


----------



## sarah1989

kirstypro said:


> Hi Sarah.
> I'm not due until august but just wondered if you could help me with names please? I'm not really the problem, its my fiance. Hes so fussy!! We have a DD called Freya Rose. Our surname is Somner. At the moment I really like Max for a boy and perhaps Layla for a girl. Middle name for a boy will be James and the girls will be Annie. I really like names that aren't too different but different enough for there not to be 2 or 3 in a class at school.
> Thankyou very much!
> Kirsty

Hey Kirsty,

I have completed your request, but am unable to send it via Private Message. You need to post 9 more times before you are able to activate private messaging. I will keep an eye on your post count, and send it when I can!

Thanks Sarah xx 



naderz said:


> hi, please could u help us with a middle name? our baby boy is called 'Noah' and his second name is 'Cassidy'
> 
> any suggestions would be great. :hugs: thank u xx


You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!

Sarah xx :flower::hugs:


----------



## kirstypro

Ok Sarah.
Thankyou very much


----------



## sarah1989

kirstypro said:


> Ok Sarah.
> Thankyou very much



You are very welcome & also welcome to BnB! Hope you enjoy your stay here!!

Sarah xx


----------



## LittleSpy

Hi Sarah! I'd love to get a fresh perspective because I think we're stuck.

We love older/classic names that aren't very popular (in the US at least). Our last name is McCombs.

Right now we're kind of stuck on Charlotte (nn Charlie) and Maisie. I like both of them both but have very few ideas for middle names. Was thinking perhaps Alaine, as hubby's middle name is Alan.

Anyway, any ideas are welcome! Thanks! :flowerforyou:


----------



## sarah1989

LittleSpy said:


> Hi Sarah! I'd love to get a fresh perspective because I think we're stuck.
> 
> We love older/classic names that aren't very popular (in the US at least). Our last name is McCombs.
> 
> Right now we're kind of stuck on Charlotte (nn Charlie) and Maisie. I like both of them both but have very few ideas for middle names. Was thinking perhaps Alaine, as hubby's middle name is Alan.
> 
> Anyway, any ideas are welcome! Thanks! :flowerforyou:


Hey Hun,

You have been Sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!

Sarah xx


----------



## J_M_E

I am also having difficulty with boy names. We just can't agree on a name for a little boy, but we agree on a few names for a little girl. Surname is Shaffer. I love unique names, but nothing too crazy. I also do not like names where you can shorten them into nicknames.


----------



## sarah1989

J_M_E said:


> I am also having difficulty with boy names. We just can't agree on a name for a little boy, but we agree on a few names for a little girl. Surname is Shaffer. I love unique names, but nothing too crazy. I also do not like names where you can shorten them into nicknames.

Hey Hun,

Will work on your Request right now, and will send it as soon as I am done. 

You need to have 10 posts total in order for Private Messaging to be enabled, so 6 more posts and I will be able to send it to you!

Sarah xx

Edit: Your Personalized Name Request is complete, I will keep an eye on your post count and send it as soon as you hit 10 posts!

Sarah xx


----------



## J_M_E

sarah1989 said:


> J_M_E said:
> 
> 
> I am also having difficulty with boy names. We just can't agree on a name for a little boy, but we agree on a few names for a little girl. Surname is Shaffer. I love unique names, but nothing too crazy. I also do not like names where you can shorten them into nicknames.
> 
> Hey Hun,
> 
> Will work on your Request right now, and will send it as soon as I am done.
> 
> You need to have 10 posts total in order for Private Messaging to be enabled, so 6 more posts and I will be able to send it to you!
> 
> Sarah xx
> 
> Edit: Your Personalized Name Request is complete, I will keep an eye on your post count and send it as soon as you hit 10 posts!
> 
> Sarah xxClick to expand...

Thank you, Sarah!


----------



## smileylexie

Hi sarah, 

My names lexie and my husbands names luke and our surname is Coates, our daughter is called maisie.

We are yet to decide on finding out the sex so any ideas for both would be really appreciated :)

Many thanks
xx


----------



## sarah1989

J_M_E said:


> I am also having difficulty with boy names. We just can't agree on a name for a little boy, but we agree on a few names for a little girl. Surname is Shaffer. I love unique names, but nothing too crazy. I also do not like names where you can shorten them into nicknames.



You have been Sent Your Personalized Name Request!

Sarah xx


----------



## sarah1989

smileylexie said:


> Hi sarah,
> 
> My names lexie and my husbands names luke and our surname is Coates, our daughter is called maisie.
> 
> We are yet to decide on finding out the sex so any ideas for both would be really appreciated :)
> 
> Many thanks
> xx


Hey Hun,

You have been Sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!

Sarah xx :hugs::flower:


----------



## Sab4kids

Hi so I am preggers with baby #4 and my older childrens names are Alexa Grace 7, Myles Hunter 5, Naitt Cortez 2. We do not know what we are having but we have a girls name and it is Quinn Presley. We cannot even come up with any boys names! My husbands family has all boys. My daughter was the first girl born in 22 years and is still holding that title 7 years later. Not to the lack of babies either. So there are not a lot of choices left. I would like something with 5 letters as we seem to have a theme going. Also I do not like anything that can be shortened. We have a hard last name (Damberger) to fit a name with also. Any suggestions would be appreciated. I like the name Gavin but we cannot use it.


----------



## sarah1989

Sab4kids said:


> Hi so I am preggers with baby #4 and my older childrens names are Alexa Grace 7, Myles Hunter 5, Naitt Cortez 2. We do not know what we are having but we have a girls name and it is Quinn Presley. We cannot even come up with any boys names! My husbands family has all boys. My daughter was the first girl born in 22 years and is still holding that title 7 years later. Not to the lack of babies either. So there are not a lot of choices left. I would like something with 5 letters as we seem to have a theme going. Also I do not like anything that can be shortened. We have a hard last name (Damberger) to fit a name with also. Any suggestions would be appreciated. I like the name Gavin but we cannot use it.

Hey Hun,

You have been Sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!

Sarah xx :hugs::flower:


----------



## sarah1989

If anyone would like some help please feel free to message me here, or through Private Message. I am available for the next couple days, to reply almost immediately.

Looking forward to hearing from you all!

Sarah xx


----------



## sparky32

Hi Sarah,

I'm pregnant with my third girl and we are struggling to agree on a name. I would like something a bit different this time but we have a cracker if a surname to accomodate - Spankie! My daughters names are Caitlin & Grace.
Any help would be appreciated xxx


----------



## sarah1989

sparky32 said:


> Hi Sarah,
> 
> I'm pregnant with my third girl and we are struggling to agree on a name. I would like something a bit different this time but we have a cracker if a surname to accomodate - Spankie! My daughters names are Caitlin & Grace.
> Any help would be appreciated xxx

Hey Hun,

You have been Sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!


Sarah xx :hugs::flower:


----------



## JFS

Hi Sarah,

I would love some suggestions! Our little girl's middle name will be Faye, surname Stapleton. DH is in love with the name Pepper, but I'm against it as a legal name. So we have Penelope (NN Poppy or Pepper) on our short list.
I also like Daisy but think it might be too cutesy when she's older. And I don't like Margaret shortened to Daisy. 
She has two older brothers: Thaddaeus (Tad) and Jack. 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## sarah1989

JFS said:


> Hi Sarah,
> 
> I would love some suggestions! Our little girl's middle name will be Faye, surname Stapleton. DH is in love with the name Pepper, but I'm against it as a legal name. So we have Penelope (NN Poppy or Pepper) on our short list.
> I also like Daisy but think it might be too cutesy when she's older. And I don't like Margaret shortened to Daisy.
> She has two older brothers: Thaddaeus (Tad) and Jack.
> 
> Thanks for any help!


Hey Hun,

I have completed your Personalized Name Request, however you do not have enough posts for me to send you a Private Message. You require 10 posts minimum. I will keep an eye on your post count, and when you have enough for a Private Message I will send your Request asap!

Sarah xx :flower::hugs:


----------



## Purple_poppy

Hello Sarah I'm back again!

We had our anatomy scan and learned we are having another boy!

My first son's name is Owen. Our last name begins with S.

Some names we like are...

Eli
Samuel
Wyatt
Zach
Gavin/Gavyn
Max
Bryce
Tyce

Totally need your help!! :happydance: Thanks in advance!


----------



## JFS

sarah1989 said:


> JFS said:
> 
> 
> Hi Sarah,
> 
> I would love some suggestions! Our little girl's middle name will be Faye, surname Stapleton. DH is in love with the name Pepper, but I'm against it as a legal name. So we have Penelope (NN Poppy or Pepper) on our short list.
> I also like Daisy but think it might be too cutesy when she's older. And I don't like Margaret shortened to Daisy.
> She has two older brothers: Thaddaeus (Tad) and Jack.
> 
> Thanks for any help!
> 
> 
> Hey Hun,
> 
> I have completed your Personalized Name Request, however you do not have enough posts for me to send you a Private Message. You require 10 posts minimum. I will keep an eye on your post count, and when you have enough for a Private Message I will send your Request asap!
> 
> Sarah xx :flower::hugs:Click to expand...

Ahh, thanks! I guess I better get posting!


----------



## MiissDior

*

Also Back again

you gave me some amazing ideas for a middle name for my Cayden when i was expecting the last time

but im stuck now again on a choice for a Boys name
I would like it to start with a ''C'' or even a name with ''K'' That i can switch to a C

im deseperate at Boys names not one am drawn too cus im as fussy
I LOVE unusual names/different/unique

you may get an idea based on my 2 kiddies names

My angel in heaven we name 
Lakeisha
My son is called
Cayden (is not a common name here in Ireland thats why i chose it)

But really would love a Boys name with C/K as iv a girls name in mind if buba is a Girl and its a C&K initaled name 

Thanks in advance if you can help xx*​


----------



## sarah1989

Purple_poppy said:


> Hello Sarah I'm back again!
> 
> We had our anatomy scan and learned we are having another boy!
> 
> My first son's name is Owen. Our last name begins with S.
> 
> Some names we like are...
> 
> Eli
> Samuel
> Wyatt
> Zach
> Gavin/Gavyn
> Max
> Bryce
> Tyce
> 
> Totally need your help!! :happydance: Thanks in advance!




JFS said:


> sarah1989 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JFS said:
> 
> 
> Hi Sarah,
> 
> I would love some suggestions! Our little girl's middle name will be Faye, surname Stapleton. DH is in love with the name Pepper, but I'm against it as a legal name. So we have Penelope (NN Poppy or Pepper) on our short list.
> I also like Daisy but think it might be too cutesy when she's older. And I don't like Margaret shortened to Daisy.
> She has two older brothers: Thaddaeus (Tad) and Jack.
> 
> Thanks for any help!
> 
> 
> Hey Hun,
> 
> I have completed your Personalized Name Request, however you do not have enough posts for me to send you a Private Message. You require 10 posts minimum. I will keep an eye on your post count, and when you have enough for a Private Message I will send your Request asap!
> 
> Sarah xx :flower::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh, thanks! I guess I better get posting!Click to expand...


Hey Ladies,

You both have been sent Your Personalized Name Requests via Private Message!

If you need any more ideas, please feel free to let me know.

Sarah xx



MiissDior said:

> Also Back again
> 
> you gave me some amazing ideas for a middle name for my Cayden when i was expecting the last time
> 
> but im stuck now again on a choice for a Boys name
> I would like it to start with a ''C'' or even a name with ''K'' That i can switch to a C
> 
> im deseperate at Boys names not one am drawn too cus im as fussy
> I LOVE unusual names/different/unique
> 
> you may get an idea based on my 2 kiddies names
> 
> My angel in heaven we name
> Lakeisha
> My son is called
> Cayden (is not a common name here in Ireland thats why i chose it)
> 
> But really would love a Boys name with C/K as iv a girls name in mind if buba is a Girl and its a C&K initaled name
> 
> Thanks in advance if you can help xx

Working on your Request now hun! Will send it along shortly!


----------



## MiissDior

*Thank You very Much Ma dear  xx​*


----------



## sarah1989

MiissDior said:


> *Thank You very Much Ma dear  xx​*


You have been Sent Your Request Hun!

If you would like some more ideas feel free to let me know :)

Sarah xx:flower::hugs:


----------



## Phantom

Hi there! We have chosen Arwen or Arwyn for a girl but we need help with a boy`s name. The middle name will be either William or Liam as that`s OH`s name. I LOVE Welsh names, like Arwen. But I càn`t think of a good one for a boy that isn`t too close to Arwen because when we eventually do have a girl that will be her name. We also like Celtic names or English names. Suggestions would be great!


----------



## sarah1989

Phantom said:


> Hi there! We have chosen Arwen or Arwyn for a girl but we need help with a boy`s name. The middle name will be either William or Liam as that`s OH`s name. I LOVE Welsh names, like Arwen. But I càn`t think of a good one for a boy that isn`t too close to Arwen because when we eventually do have a girl that will be her name. We also like Celtic names or English names. Suggestions would be great!

Hey Hun

You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!
Let me know if I can be of more help!

Sarah xx :flower::hugs:


----------



## Phantom

sarah1989 said:


> Phantom said:
> 
> 
> Hi there! We have chosen Arwen or Arwyn for a girl but we need help with a boy`s name. The middle name will be either William or Liam as that`s OH`s name. I LOVE Welsh names, like Arwen. But I càn`t think of a good one for a boy that isn`t too close to Arwen because when we eventually do have a girl that will be her name. We also like Celtic names or English names. Suggestions would be great!
> 
> Hey Hun
> 
> You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!
> Let me know if I can be of more help!
> 
> Sarah xx :flower::hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks, that was quick!


----------



## sarah1989

Phantom said:


> sarah1989 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phantom said:
> 
> 
> Hi there! We have chosen Arwen or Arwyn for a girl but we need help with a boy`s name. The middle name will be either William or Liam as that`s OH`s name. I LOVE Welsh names, like Arwen. But I càn`t think of a good one for a boy that isn`t too close to Arwen because when we eventually do have a girl that will be her name. We also like Celtic names or English names. Suggestions would be great!
> 
> Hey Hun
> 
> You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!
> Let me know if I can be of more help!
> 
> Sarah xx :flower::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, that was quick!Click to expand...

Not a problem! Hopefully the ideas are of some help, if not, I am willing to make another list :)

Sarah xx :hugs::flower:


----------



## MommyxThree

Hi Sarah! Any help you can give is definitely appreciated!

I already have two children - daughter Riley Lynne and son Aiden Thomas. I'm not sure what I'm having this time, but if it was a boy again I think the middle name would be Thomas again - all of the males on my husband's father side has the middle name of Thomas. 

Our last name begins with a K, it has two syllables. 

I'm only 12 weeks along so I've got tons of time yet! 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## sarah1989

MommyxThree said:


> Hi Sarah! Any help you can give is definitely appreciated!
> 
> I already have two children - daughter Riley Lynne and son Aiden Thomas. I'm not sure what I'm having this time, but if it was a boy again I think the middle name would be Thomas again - all of the males on my husband's father side has the middle name of Thomas.
> 
> Our last name begins with a K, it has two syllables.
> 
> I'm only 12 weeks along so I've got tons of time yet!
> 
> Thanks in advance!!

Hey Hun,

You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!

Sarah xx :hugs::flower:


----------



## MommyxFour

I need help too!

I have 3 children:

Rebecca Joyce
Lauren Emily
Ethan James

Expecting #4 and would like a classic, traditional name to match the others. 

So far:

Girls:
Lily
Mary
Charlotte
Kate
Sophie
Olivia
Emma
Daisy
Lucy

Boys:
Jake
Will
Beau
Russell
Kyle
Harrison
Archer

I like the middle name Zane for a boy. But am open to any suggestions you might have.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## emyandpotato

That's such a good idea! We're struggling with girl's names (if it's a boy he will be Rory) to go with the surname Hampshire. The names we sort of like so far are Sophie, Thea and D'arcy but these are all pretty common and we want something quite unique xx:flower:


----------



## sarah1989

MommyxFour said:


> I need help too!
> 
> I have 3 children:
> 
> Rebecca Joyce
> Lauren Emily
> Ethan James
> 
> Expecting #4 and would like a classic, traditional name to match the others.
> 
> So far:
> 
> Girls:
> Lily
> Mary
> Charlotte
> Kate
> Sophie
> Olivia
> Emma
> Daisy
> Lucy
> 
> Boys:
> Jake
> Will
> Beau
> Russell
> Kyle
> Harrison
> Archer
> 
> I like the middle name Zane for a boy. But am open to any suggestions you might have.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi Hun,

Your Request has been completed, but I am not able to send it to you via Private Message, as you do not have enough posts. I will keep an eye on your post count, and as soon as I can I will send it to you.

Sarah xx


----------



## sarah1989

emyandpotato said:


> That's such a good idea! We're struggling with girl's names (if it's a boy he will be Rory) to go with the surname Hampshire. The names we sort of like so far are Sophie, Thea and D'arcy but these are all pretty common and we want something quite unique xx:flower:

Hey Hun, 

You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!
If you would like some more ideas, please feel free to let me know as I am always open to help!

Sarah xx :hugs::flower:


----------



## sarah1989

sarah1989 said:


> MommyxFour said:
> 
> 
> I need help too!
> 
> I have 3 children:
> 
> Rebecca Joyce
> Lauren Emily
> Ethan James
> 
> Expecting #4 and would like a classic, traditional name to match the others.
> 
> So far:
> 
> Girls:
> Lily
> Mary
> Charlotte
> Kate
> Sophie
> Olivia
> Emma
> Daisy
> Lucy
> 
> Boys:
> Jake
> Will
> Beau
> Russell
> Kyle
> Harrison
> Archer
> 
> I like the middle name Zane for a boy. But am open to any suggestions you might have.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Hi Hun,
> 
> Your Request has been completed, but I am not able to send it to you via Private Message, as you do not have enough posts. I will keep an eye on your post count, and as soon as I can I will send it to you.
> 
> Sarah xxClick to expand...

Edit: You have been sent your request via Private Message!

Sarah xx :hugs: :flower:


----------



## sarah1989

If anyone would like some help, feel free to leave me a request. I am just headed to bed and will catch up on them when I get up tomorrow! 

I am looking forward to hearing from you!!

Sarah xx


----------



## bradshaw

Hi, we are not sure the sex of our baby , our surname is Bradshaw

we like louie for a boy ans something girly and pretty for a girl,
any help woul be appreciated.
Thanks Sarah x x


----------



## sarah1989

bradshaw said:


> Hi, we are not sure the sex of our baby , our surname is Bradshaw
> 
> we like louie for a boy ans something girly and pretty for a girl,
> any help woul be appreciated.
> Thanks Sarah x x

You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!

Sarah xx :flower::hugs:


----------



## CS_and_bump

Hi Sarah,

Im Stuck and really need some help, im having a baby boy, i already have a little girl called Millie and the surname would be Boswell. The names we really like so far are
Freddie
bobby
Luca

I like unusual names but not too out there, if you could help that would be really kind.


----------



## sarah1989

CS_and_bump said:


> Hi Sarah,
> 
> Im Stuck and really need some help, im having a baby boy, i already have a little girl called Millie and the surname would be Boswell. The names we really like so far are
> Freddie
> bobby
> Luca
> 
> I like unusual names but not too out there, if you could help that would be really kind.

You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!!

Sarah xx


----------



## sarah1989

If anyone would like some ideas, please feel free to let me know. I am free to help for quite some time today and tomorrow, so replies will be almost immediate :)

Looking forward to hearing from you all!

Sarah xx


----------



## sarah1989

Hey Ladies,

I am available to help you out. I am just watching some Television and looking for something to do, so if anyone would like some suggestions or some advice/opinions, feel free to message me, and I will get back to you asap.

Love Always, 
Sarah xx :hugs: :flower:


----------



## gghoney

Hi Sarah! I have two boys, Aiden Hudson and William Archer. I'm expecting my third boy this summer, and we are stuck! I like the following names, but nothing is jumping out at me: Roman, Levi, Finn, Reid, James, and Judah. Help! Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated! Let me know if you need any additional info.


----------



## sarah1989

gghoney said:


> Hi Sarah! I have two boys, Aiden Hudson and William Archer. I'm expecting my third boy this summer, and we are stuck! I like the following names, but nothing is jumping out at me: Roman, Levi, Finn, Reid, James, and Judah. Help! Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated! Let me know if you need any additional info.

Hey Hun,

You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!

Sarah xx :hugs: :flower:


----------



## collie_crazy

Hi Would love your help with ideas! 

Our Surname is McDonald and we would love a Scottish - themed name but not too 'out there' although we are open to other ideas. I dont like anything too modern or random. 

I really like Arran for a boy or possibly Aidan. And I quite like Erin or Maddison for a girl... Just to give you ideas of what we like :) 

:happydance:


----------



## sarah1989

collie_crazy said:


> Hi Would love your help with ideas!
> 
> Our Surname is McDonald and we would love a Scottish - themed name but not too 'out there' although we are open to other ideas. I dont like anything too modern or random.
> 
> I really like Arran for a boy or possibly Aidan. And I quite like Erin or Maddison for a girl... Just to give you ideas of what we like :)
> 
> :happydance:

You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!

Sarah xx :hugs: :flower:


----------



## missZOEEx

Hii  
Im not sure what im having yet - but having a LOT of trouble coming up with a boys name that me and my OH both agree on! 
The last name will be Doulgeris - which is greek; and im currently liking more newish-modern names; i DO like Xavier - 
but my OH hates it. I feel like I've seen every boys name in the whole world - and NONE of them are perfect. So hopefully you can help me out!  

Thankyou so much!
:hugs:


----------



## sarah1989

missZOEEx said:


> Hii
> Im not sure what im having yet - but having a LOT of trouble coming up with a boys name that me and my OH both agree on!
> The last name will be Doulgeris - which is greek; and im currently liking more newish-modern names; i DO like Xavier -
> but my OH hates it. I feel like I've seen every boys name in the whole world - and NONE of them are perfect. So hopefully you can help me out!
> 
> Thankyou so much!
> :hugs:


Hey Hun,

You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!

Sarah xx :hugs: :flower:


----------



## suz29

Hi, I would love your suggestions. I'm having a little girl and would like a modern Italian name. I have a son called Dario.

Thanks


----------



## sarah1989

suz29 said:


> Hi, I would love your suggestions. I'm having a little girl and would like a modern Italian name. I have a son called Dario.
> 
> Thanks

You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!

Sarah xx :hugs: :flower:


----------



## AFatKindaThin

Hey would love some help with girls names, we have a boys name picked already. I love uncommon/ old fashioned names like Evelyn. Last name is Bell so don't want a name with lots of L's in x x


----------



## sarah1989

AFatKindaThin said:


> Hey would love some help with girls names, we have a boys name picked already. I love uncommon/ old fashioned names like Evelyn. Last name is Bell so don't want a name with lots of L's in x x



You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!

Sarah xx :flower: :hugs:


----------



## bananabump

Ooo what a great idea Sarah! I'd love your suggestions please! We have found out we're having a little boy, due in September and are really struggling to find a name we both like. Surname will be Barnett so steering clear of names starting with 'B'. Examples of girls names that we liked (we had loads, typical hey!) are Evie, Lucy, Eliza, Lily and Ella. We would ideally like a name that if it is shortened, still sounds nice! Also one that will grow with him and still sound OK whatever age he is! Thought I would mention aswell that we have 2 male dogs and they are called Alfie and Milo. Thanks in advance x x x


----------



## sarah1989

bananabump said:


> Ooo what a great idea Sarah! I'd love your suggestions please! We have found out we're having a little boy, due in September and are really struggling to find a name we both like. Surname will be Barnett so steering clear of names starting with 'B'. Examples of girls names that we liked (we had loads, typical hey!) are Evie, Lucy, Eliza, Lily and Ella. We would ideally like a name that if it is shortened, still sounds nice! Also one that will grow with him and still sound OK whatever age he is! Thought I would mention aswell that we have 2 male dogs and they are called Alfie and Milo. Thanks in advance x x x

You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!

Sarah xx :hugs: :flower:


----------



## Guppy051708

hi Sarah!

So lovely, this thread you have :flower:

Okay, i am just dreaming up of a little girls name. Our baby boy is named Isaiah. We really want something uncommon but also not too far out there in left field if that makes sense. I dont want my child to have to be known as her first and last name at school if you know what i mean, so we want something uncommon but not too crazy (although up for suggestions ;)). I would like biblical names but not the common ones (and there arn't too many female names anyways), but we also love other cultures as well. We currently like the names, Audrey, Elsa, Natalie, Mischa, Ashlyn, Zara, Aubrie, Leena, Ezra, Aleeta, Isla, Rose, Emily (but wont use it because its too common even though we love it!), Heidi. Def. open to advice and ideas! Just want something authentic ;)


----------



## Guppy051708

btw, thank you so very much for doing this! x


----------



## sarah1989

Guppy051708 said:


> hi Sarah!
> 
> So lovely, this thread you have :flower:
> 
> Okay, i am just dreaming up of a little girls name. Our baby boy is named Isaiah. We really want something uncommon but also not too far out there in left field if that makes sense. I dont want my child to have to be known as her first and last name at school if you know what i mean, so we want something uncommon but not too crazy (although up for suggestions ;)). I would like biblical names but not the common ones (and there arn't too many female names anyways), but we also love other cultures as well. We currently like the names, Audrey, Elsa, Natalie, Mischa, Ashlyn, Zara, Aubrie, Leena, Ezra, Aleeta, Isla, Rose, Emily (but wont use it because its too common even though we love it!), Heidi. Def. open to advice and ideas! Just want something authentic ;)

You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!



Guppy051708 said:


> btw, thank you so very much for doing this! x

You are very welcome, I am glad to help :)

Sarah xx :hugs: :flower:


----------



## Guppy051708

once again, thank you for using your talents :friends:


----------



## sarah1989

You are very welcome! :)


----------



## sarah1989

Hey Ladies,

I am free to help anyone who would like some help/advice/ideas! I should be able to get back you all right away. Just send me a message if you're interested!

Sarah xx :hugs: :flower:


----------



## mum2millsxx

Heyaa could you give me few suggestions please for my baby girl :) her sisters name is Millie Anne, surname Clarson.. was going to call her Elsie-Mae but now not so sure. Got a pug called Lola and a cat called Poppy too thank you xx


----------



## Gem09

Hi Sarah

Im not pregnant as of yet but would love an idea for a boys name, i love the name Jake but hubby doesnt like it, only boys name we agree on is Daniel. We also like Matthew but i have a cousin called that and hubbys Grandad was also called that, so we dont know what they or family would think if we decided to use it!

We both agree that our future daughter will be called Eve Marie.

My name is Gemma, hubbys name is Paul.

Thanks xxx


----------



## sarah1989

mum2millsxx said:


> Heyaa could you give me few suggestions please for my baby girl :) her sisters name is Millie Anne, surname Clarson.. was going to call her Elsie-Mae but now not so sure. Got a pug called Lola and a cat called Poppy too thank you xx

You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message xx

Sarah xx :hugs: :flower:


----------



## sarah1989

Gem09 said:


> Hi Sarah
> 
> Im not pregnant as of yet but would love an idea for a boys name, i love the name Jake but hubby doesnt like it, only boys name we agree on is Daniel. We also like Matthew but i have a cousin called that and hubbys Grandad was also called that, so we dont know what they or family would think if we decided to use it!
> 
> We both agree that our future daughter will be called Eve Marie.
> 
> My name is Gemma, hubbys name is Paul.
> 
> Thanks xxx


You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message! 

Sarah xx :hugs: :flower:


----------



## Guppy051708

hello again! :hi:
I know i already asked for some names (which i loved many of them! :D) but i also have a few others id like ideas for. Id like some names that mean themself. For instance, i like Amber, Rose, Lily, etc. If that makes any sense. Thanks again! :friends:


----------



## sarah1989

Guppy051708 said:


> hello again! :hi:
> I know i already asked for some names (which i loved many of them! :D) but i also have a few others id like ideas for. Id like some names that mean themself. For instance, i like Amber, Rose, Lily, etc. If that makes any sense. Thanks again! :friends:

You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!

Sarah xx :hugs: :flower:


----------



## laurajane1982

Hi,

My surname is Sharp and i would really like a middle name of Mae if its a girl. Im convinced im having a girl so havent really started thinking of boys names yet!

I really like old fashioned names but would also like something that is not hugely popular but not something completely ridiculous ( like as soon as my back is turned people saying 'poor child' or 'what an awful name!')

Looking forward to your response x


----------



## sarah1989

laurajane1982 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My surname is Sharp and i would really like a middle name of Mae if its a girl. Im convinced im having a girl so havent really started thinking of boys names yet!
> 
> I really like old fashioned names but would also like something that is not hugely popular but not something completely ridiculous ( like as soon as my back is turned people saying 'poor child' or 'what an awful name!')
> 
> Looking forward to your response x

You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!

Sarah xx :hugs: :flower:


----------



## Jenine

Hi

My surname is Simpson and we are struggling to decide on a boys name, we have a girls name picked out, Georgia Nicole, and we have some ideas for boys names, but nothing we can both decide on that works well with Simpson for a first name and a middle name.

We like;

Ryan
William
Thomas
George
Freddie

But open to other suggestions - please help. :flower:


----------



## sarah1989

Jenine said:


> Hi
> 
> My surname is Simpson and we are struggling to decide on a boys name, we have a girls name picked out, Georgia Nicole, and we have some ideas for boys names, but nothing we can both decide on that works well with Simpson for a first name and a middle name.
> 
> We like;
> 
> Ryan
> William
> Thomas
> George
> Freddie
> 
> But open to other suggestions - please help. :flower:

You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!

Sarah xx :flower::hugs:


----------



## AFatKindaThin

Me again :) Could you send me some more girls names please? My oh wasnt too keen on quite a few of the others which I loved. thanks


----------



## rinkydink

Hello,

Brilliant service you offer here ... hoping that it'll help us on our name quest for baby number 2. Won't know the sex until it's born. 

We like the idea of a less common name (although our first, Evie Olivia is really common now :growlmad:) and seem to like names ending in that 'ie'/'y' sound! Our surname is one syllable beginning S. 

Some names so far: Alfie, Charlie, Fraser. Lily, Maisie.
Neither DH or I can agree on any names ... please help! :flower:


----------



## sarah1989

AFatKindaThin said:


> Me again :) Could you send me some more girls names please? My oh wasnt too keen on quite a few of the others which I loved. thanks




rinkydink said:


> Hello,
> 
> Brilliant service you offer here ... hoping that it'll help us on our name quest for baby number 2. Won't know the sex until it's born.
> 
> We like the idea of a less common name (although our first, Evie Olivia is really common now :growlmad:) and seem to like names ending in that 'ie'/'y' sound! Our surname is one syllable beginning S.
> 
> Some names so far: Alfie, Charlie, Fraser. Lily, Maisie.
> Neither DH or I can agree on any names ... please help! :flower:


Hey Ladies, 

You both have been sent Your Personalized Name Requests via Private Message. If you need anymore help, feel free to ask :)

Sarah xx :hugs: :flower: :friends:


----------



## kimmy04

We are having trouble deciding on a name! Our last name is quite long and difficult to pronounce, and my OH wants the middle name to be his name (Michael). I would like a name that is strong, but quite short as he will already have a long middle name and last name.

Names I like so far are : Kaden, but its become too popular, Kai, which OH doesn't like and Riley which OH says is too feminine. Names he likes so far are Gage which I realllly dislike, and Tyson (which is silly if the middle name is Michael). I like Ty, but feel as though it should be short for something and not a fan of Tyler. 

Please help!


----------



## HarlaHorse

Hi, I think this is great that your doing this! :D Are you just PM'ing the ideas you've come up with back to us?

I have Lacey picked out for a girl, me and my OH are pretty settled for that, her surname with be Middleton. We had Lacey Jaye Middleton, then mum didn't really like Jaye. We had Lacey Mira, and Lacey Myer. But we're still puzzled.


----------



## sarah1989

kimmy04 said:


> We are having trouble deciding on a name! Our last name is quite long and difficult to pronounce, and my OH wants the middle name to be his name (Michael). I would like a name that is strong, but quite short as he will already have a long middle name and last name.
> 
> Names I like so far are : Kaden, but its become too popular, Kai, which OH doesn't like and Riley which OH says is too feminine. Names he likes so far are Gage which I realllly dislike, and Tyson (which is silly if the middle name is Michael). I like Ty, but feel as though it should be short for something and not a fan of Tyler.
> 
> Please help!


Sent you a Message Hun!




HarlaHorse said:


> Hi, I think this is great that your doing this! :D Are you just PM'ing the ideas you've come up with back to us?
> 
> I have Lacey picked out for a girl, me and my OH are pretty settled for that, her surname with be Middleton. We had Lacey Jaye Middleton, then mum didn't really like Jaye. We had Lacey Mira, and Lacey Myer. But we're still puzzled.

Thanks for writing hun. I do PM you the ideas that I come up with the help on your name search. I am just watching a show with hubby right now, so I will message you back in about 45 minutes - 1 hour with your request!

Sarah xx :hugs::flower:


----------



## sarah1989

HarlaHorse said:


> Hi, I think this is great that your doing this! :D Are you just PM'ing the ideas you've come up with back to us?
> 
> I have Lacey picked out for a girl, me and my OH are pretty settled for that, her surname with be Middleton. We had Lacey Jaye Middleton, then mum didn't really like Jaye. We had Lacey Mira, and Lacey Myer. But we're still puzzled.

You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!

Sarah xx


----------



## SammiO

This is a fab idea!

We are having a surprise! We agree we both like relatively normal names, but I have always been Sam V (now O!) and so we do not want names in the top 50!

For baby boys:
Jasper Andrew Osborne
Casper Andrew Osborne
Austin John Osborne
I also love Oliver, but I know too many to consider using it!

For Girls:
Elsa Niamh Osborne (I love this but think Elsa Osborne may roll into each other?)
Martha
Elsie 
Anya
Aibhne (pronounced Eve-nee, so may spell it Evenie)

Thank you!
Sam


----------



## xxxleeleexxx

hi can u help me please? i dont know what the sex is yet, hopefully 6 days and i will know :D
anway dont really have any names that both OH and i can agree on for either sex.

we already have a Chloe Ann. last name will be ward thanks! xxx


----------



## sallymuffin

Hi,

Our surname is Allinson (well mine will be in just over 3 weeks), we've got a few ideas for girls names but are really struggling for boys names we agree on. I'd like something fairly unique but not too "out there" as OH doesn't seem to like them that much. Don't know if it helps but girls names we like are Lily, Katya & Felicity.

Thank you so much in advance :) x


----------



## sarah1989

SammiO said:


> This is a fab idea!
> 
> We are having a surprise! We agree we both like relatively normal names, but I have always been Sam V (now O!) and so we do not want names in the top 50!
> 
> For baby boys:
> Jasper Andrew Osborne
> Casper Andrew Osborne
> Austin John Osborne
> I also love Oliver, but I know too many to consider using it!
> 
> For Girls:
> Elsa Niamh Osborne (I love this but think Elsa Osborne may roll into each other?)
> Martha
> Elsie
> Anya
> Aibhne (pronounced Eve-nee, so may spell it Evenie)
> 
> Thank you!
> Sam




xxxleeleexxx said:


> hi can u help me please? i dont know what the sex is yet, hopefully 6 days and i will know :D
> anway dont really have any names that both OH and i can agree on for either sex.
> 
> we already have a Chloe Ann. last name will be ward thanks! xxx




sallymuffin said:


> Hi,
> 
> Our surname is Allinson (well mine will be in just over 3 weeks), we've got a few ideas for girls names but are really struggling for boys names we agree on. I'd like something fairly unique but not too "out there" as OH doesn't seem to like them that much. Don't know if it helps but girls names we like are Lily, Katya & Felicity.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance :) x

Hey Ladies, 

You all have been sent your Personalized Name Requests via Private Message! If you need/want any more help please feel free to message me back, as I am more than willing to help!

Sarah xx :hugs: :flower: :friends:


----------



## sarah1989

Hey Ladies!

So sorry I haven't been around lately, we have been dealing with some pretty serious health issues with an older member of our family. I have a few days again to just sit around the house and relax!!! 

If anyone would like some help, please feel free to send me a message, or reply to this thread, as I am more than willing to help everyone!!

Love Always,
Sarah xxxxxx :hugs: :flower: :friends:


----------



## xxxleeleexxx

sorry u are having to deal with family health issues! xxx

we are having a boy! please could i have some more ideas :D thank you xxx


----------



## 20102001

Hope your relative is on the mend/things are looking up! :hugs:

We REALLY need some help!!!
We don't really have a name for boy OR girl :dohh:


----------



## sarah1989

xxxleeleexxx said:


> sorry u are having to deal with family health issues! xxx
> 
> we are having a boy! please could i have some more ideas :D thank you xxx




20102001 said:


> Hope your relative is on the mend/things are looking up! :hugs:
> 
> We REALLY need some help!!!
> We don't really have a name for boy OR girl :dohh:
> 
> Baby's surname will be Loveridge-Wilson.
> For a girl I'd LOVE to have the middle name Ennis (Grandmas name :))
> And maybe Ian for a boy's middle name! My dad's middle name, OHs middle name and FIL name :haha:
> 
> Girls names we would like are NOT common, maybe a little different/unusal:
> Ida (Very set on this name but don't like it paired with Ennis :()
> Isla
> Heidi
> Cherry
> 
> Boys names we would like are NOT common but not as unusal as any girls names we like:
> Owen
> Caleb
> Ryan (a little too common tho . . . )


You both have been sent Your Personalized Name Requests via Private Message!

Thank you for the thoughts towards me & my family - we all are very appreciative.

Sarah xx :hugs: :flower: :friends:


----------



## Jaz_

Hey Sarah

We'r due on the 30th Aug no idea what we'r having our first baby so we'r so excited but finding picking names very difficult i like something for like a week then go off it! 

Got sum names i'l list below, we like old style names but my name is Jasmine and my brother is Jordan and I love persian and different style names too so really open to ne ideas

Babies surname will be Bleakley (mine will be in 2 years lol) 

names i like
Girls
Petra
Lara
Sophie
Sophia
Brooke

Boys
Mason
Tyler
Jackson
(finding it harder to think of boys names)

Really appreciate your help xxx


----------



## sarah1989

Jaz_ said:


> Hey Sarah
> 
> We'r due on the 30th Aug no idea what we'r having our first baby so we'r so excited but finding picking names very difficult i like something for like a week then go off it!
> 
> Got sum names i'l list below, we like old style names but my name is Jasmine and my brother is Jordan and I love persian and different style names too so really open to ne ideas
> 
> Babies surname will be Bleakley (mine will be in 2 years lol)
> 
> names i like
> Girls
> Petra
> Lara
> Sophie
> Sophia
> Brooke
> 
> Boys
> Mason
> Tyler
> Jackson
> (finding it harder to think of boys names)
> 
> Really appreciate your help xxx



You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!

Sarah :hugs: :flower:


----------



## Jennifaerie

Hiya, we are struggling for a boys name. Our girls name would be Alice. Fave boys name is Oliver/ Ollie but there's too many around. Surname is Tyson. We also like Riley and Jenson but they don't go with Tyson. Hope your relative feels better x


----------



## queencarrie

hi i have 2 girls names i like but none for a boy

surname: purdham

other childrens names: callum,caitlin and riley

names i have picked for a girl: lily,ruby

i couldnt have jack,harry or corey nephew's names

thank you


----------



## sarah1989

Jennifaerie said:


> Hiya, we are struggling for a boys name. Our girls name would be Alice. Fave boys name is Oliver/ Ollie but there's too many around. Surname is Tyson. We also like Riley and Jenson but they don't go with Tyson. Hope your relative feels better x

You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!
Thank you for thinking of my family :)

Sarah :hugs: :hugs: :flower:


----------



## sarah1989

queencarrie said:


> hi i have 2 girls names i like but none for a boy
> 
> surname: purdham
> 
> other childrens names: callum,caitlin and riley
> 
> names i have picked for a girl: lily,ruby
> 
> i couldnt have jack,harry or corey nephew's names
> 
> thank you


You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!

Sarah :hugs: :hugs: :flower:


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Hi Sarah!

I was wondering if you could help me! I'm having my 2nd baby, a baby girl and I cannot think of a name for her! I was sure she was going to be Eilidh (ay-lee) but my friends just called her baby girl it so I'm off it lol. I thought Leah but I'm not in love with it yet. Middle name will be Gemma and surname Muir. My son is Jayden so I'd like something to match that, preferably with 2 sylables and not too 'out there' or old fashioned either. Thank you!!!

Claire xxx


----------



## sarah1989

ClaireMuir123 said:


> Hi Sarah!
> 
> I was wondering if you could help me! I'm having my 2nd baby, a baby girl and I cannot think of a name for her! I was sure she was going to be Eilidh (ay-lee) but my friends just called her baby girl it so I'm off it lol. I thought Leah but I'm not in love with it yet. Middle name will be Gemma and surname Muir. My son is Jayden so I'd like something to match that, preferably with 2 sylables and not too 'out there' or old fashioned either. Thank you!!!
> 
> Claire xxx


You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!

Sarah xx :flower::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Josie

hi sarah! :)

im not pregnant, but i loooooveee thinking of baby names!

my middle name for a girl would be kiera-marie :) for a first name i would like something unique and imaginative but something which is still really feminine and preferably not in the top 100 for baby girl names :) if thats too hard then something which isnt in the top 50 for girls names haha :D

for a boy the middle name would probably be samuel james, as the middle names are common/popular names i dont want the first name to be common or popular

surname is sayers :)

xxxx


----------



## sarah1989

Josie said:


> hi sarah! :)
> 
> im not pregnant, but i loooooveee thinking of baby names!
> 
> my middle name for a girl would be kiera-marie :) for a first name i would like something unique and imaginative but something which is still really feminine and preferably not in the top 100 for baby girl names :) if thats too hard then something which isnt in the top 50 for girls names haha :D
> 
> for a boy the middle name would probably be samuel james, as the middle names are common/popular names i dont want the first name to be common or popular
> 
> surname is sayers :)
> 
> xxxx


Sent you a message hun!

Sarah xx :hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

This is the greatest thread ever :flower:

I am looking for a boy's name to go with the surname Lockwood. I don't want anything too unusual, too common, and definitely nothing trendy. I really like the name Cameron, but DH doesn't :(. I prefer either one syllable or three syllable names since I think they sound better with a two syllable last name...too much information??

Thanks so much!


----------



## sarah1989

Mrs. AJ said:


> This is the greatest thread ever :flower:
> 
> I am looking for a boy's name to go with the surname Lockwood. I don't want anything too unusual, too common, and definitely nothing trendy. I really like the name Cameron, but DH doesn't :(. I prefer either one syllable or three syllable names since I think they sound better with a two syllable last name...too much information??
> 
> Thanks so much!


You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!

Sarah xx :hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## sarah1989

Josie said:


> hi sarah! :)
> 
> im not pregnant, but i loooooveee thinking of baby names!
> 
> my middle name for a girl would be kiera-marie :) for a first name i would like something unique and imaginative but something which is still really feminine and preferably not in the top 100 for baby girl names :) if thats too hard then something which isnt in the top 50 for girls names haha :D
> 
> for a boy the middle name would probably be samuel james, as the middle names are common/popular names i dont want the first name to be common or popular
> 
> surname is sayers :)
> 
> xxxx

You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!
 
Sarah x:hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## weenireeni

Hi Sarah, fab idea!

I like traditional names, but not common. i like unusual names but ones that can be selled easily! no names beginning with A, surname is Frow (pronounced as in and to and fro) so don't want their signature to be 'afro'!

so far we like Poppy and Scarlett for girls, but they are getting v v popular now. boys we like Oliver and Ewan, but too many called that!

help!

:)


----------



## sarah1989

weenireeni said:


> Hi Sarah, fab idea!
> 
> I like traditional names, but not common. i like unusual names but ones that can be selled easily! no names beginning with A, surname is Frow (pronounced as in and to and fro) so don't want their signature to be 'afro'!
> 
> so far we like Poppy and Scarlett for girls, but they are getting v v popular now. boys we like Oliver and Ewan, but too many called that!
> 
> help!
> 
> :)

You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!

Sarah x :hugs: :hugs: :flower:


----------



## sarah1989

Hey Ladies!!

I am available to do some name requests for those interested! Feel free to send me a message, and I will try to get back to you as soon as possible. I have a few days again, where I have some free time, so getting back quickly shouldn't be a problem. 

Sarah xxxxx :hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## amipregnant

Hi Sarah, 

We are looking for a boys name, we seem to prefer slightly old fashioned traditional names, Our surname is Daw (door). 

Hope you can help.


----------



## RyliesMummy

Hi Sarah, 

Boys name for us too, We love names like Alfie, Archie etc.. Our last name is Anderson. 

Would be great to hear your suggestions!

Thanks in advance :flower:


----------



## sarah1989

amipregnant said:


> Hi Sarah,
> 
> We are looking for a boys name, we seem to prefer slightly old fashioned traditional names, Our surname is Daw (door).
> 
> Hope you can help.




RyliesMummy said:


> Hi Sarah,
> 
> Boys name for us too, We love names like Alfie, Archie etc.. Our last name is Anderson.
> 
> Would be great to hear your suggestions!
> 
> Thanks in advance :flower:


You both have been sent Your Personalized Name Requests via Private Message!

Sarah xx :hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## RyliesMummy

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Hi :) 
Im expecting a little girl and have had a bit of trouble thinking of a name! 
I like names like Lyla, Ivy, Evie etc. (Sweet and simple) 
OH likes names like Suzie, Elsie, Abbie etc. (think he likes the ie/y sounding)
We can not come up with a solution we can both agree on!!! 
Please help :) 
x


----------



## sarah1989

EllaAndLyla said:


> Hi :)
> Im expecting a little girl and have had a bit of trouble thinking of a name!
> I like names like Lyla, Ivy, Evie etc. (Sweet and simple)
> OH likes names like Suzie, Elsie, Abbie etc. (think he likes the ie/y sounding)
> We can not come up with a solution we can both agree on!!!
> Please help :)
> x


You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!

Sarah x :hugs::flower:


----------



## Nichole

Hi Sarah, what you're doing is amazing. I've picked out some first names for girls (nothing finalized) but don't have middle names and I absolutely can't choose any boys names. My daughters name is Saharrah Shealynn and here is my list:
Kai
Talya
Lana
Loni
Layla
Kyla
River
Baya


----------



## sarah1989

Nichole said:


> Hi Sarah, what you're doing is amazing. I've picked out some first names for girls (nothing finalized) but don't have middle names and I absolutely can't choose any boys names. My daughters name is Saharrah Shealynn and here is my list:
> Kai
> Talya
> Lana
> Loni
> Layla
> Kyla
> River
> Baya

You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!

Sarah x :hugs::hugs: :flower:


----------



## Fliss

Hi Sarah, if you have room for another. My name is Felicity Victoria Shields and hubby is Joseph Michael Shields. We've got one girl's name picked, but I'm not overly keen, so another suggestion (currently Ada Elisabeth) would be welcomed, but really I'm stuck for a boy's name.

I don't want anything that begins or ends in S because of our surname. DH doesn't like 'biblical' names, and I'd like to continue the family tradition of Michael as a middle name (on DH side).

I loved Ethan, but there are too many, same with Aiden. Any help much appreciated.


----------



## sarah1989

Fliss said:


> Hi Sarah, if you have room for another. My name is Felicity Victoria Shields and hubby is Joseph Michael Shields. We've got one girl's name picked, but I'm not overly keen, so another suggestion (currently Ada Elisabeth) would be welcomed, but really I'm stuck for a boy's name.
> 
> I don't want anything that begins or ends in S because of our surname. DH doesn't like 'biblical' names, and I'd like to continue the family tradition of Michael as a middle name (on DH side).
> 
> I loved Ethan, but there are too many, same with Aiden. Any help much appreciated.

You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!

Sarah xx :hugs: :hugs::flower:


----------



## msbanks

This is a lovely service you offer Sarah. Just wondering if you could possibly help me out as me and DH were talking about names for when we start TTC. My names Millie Jayne and his is Liam Aaron. Our last name is Banks obviously.
You can probably see my random style of naming from my kids names.
Skylar (Skye) Atlanta
Kai Luis
Jenson Jai
Lily Rae
Oliver Leo.
I love the name Jade or Jaia for a girl but dh is not overly keen x


----------



## candicex

Oh I would so love your help! I am pregnant with a baby girl =) I am about 99% sure I am naming her Savannah but I am unsure on middle names! I like trendy/unique names that aren't popular but really girly (lexie,faye,brittani) do you have any suggestions for middle names =)? thank you ! <3


----------



## candicex

Oh and the last name will be Jones =)


----------



## kinga

Me please.... If we have a baby girl we are 100% in love with the name Bethany Rose. Surname is Emmett. Boys names are a huge struggle for us, we like the names Ryan, Oscar, Liam and Rory, but none of them really make both of us gush like our girls name does!
We also will use the middle name Sydney as it is Dh's grandfathers name ... We would love your help. Thx


----------



## sarah1989

msbanks said:


> This is a lovely service you offer Sarah. Just wondering if you could possibly help me out as me and DH were talking about names for when we start TTC. My names Millie Jayne and his is Liam Aaron. Our last name is Banks obviously.
> You can probably see my random style of naming from my kids names.
> Skylar (Skye) Atlanta
> Kai Luis
> Jenson Jai
> Lily Rae
> Oliver Leo.
> I love the name Jade or Jaia for a girl but dh is not overly keen x




candicex said:


> Oh I would so love your help! I am pregnant with a baby girl =) I am about 99% sure I am naming her Savannah but I am unsure on middle names! I like trendy/unique names that aren't popular but really girly (lexie,faye,brittani) do you have any suggestions for middle names =)? thank you ! <3 Oh and the last name will be Jones =)




kinga said:


> Me please.... If we have a baby girl we are 100% in love with the name Bethany Rose. Surname is Emmett. Boys names are a huge struggle for us, we like the names Ryan, Oscar, Liam and Rory, but none of them really make both of us gush like our girls name does!
> We also will use the middle name Sydney as it is Dh's grandfathers name ... We would love your help. Thx

Hey Ladies, 

You all have been sent Your Personalized Name Requests via Private Message!

Sarah xx :hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## sarah1989

Ladies, 

I am going to have to take a few days off from helping. I am very sorry. If you would like some help, still feel free to message me, but I probably wont be able to respond for a couple days. My Grandfather passed away peacefully this morning, and I am just going to need some time. Thank you for understanding, and I hope to get back to helping soon!


----------



## Lucy22

I'm so sorry for your loss, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family :(
x


----------



## Jessbabe93

So sorry for your loss. X

When you feel upto it i would like some help. Partners last name is Roost. I like Aliyah Hope Roost for a girl, but he doesnt. So a girls name similiar to that which is easy to pronounce different but not too different, if you get what i mean. And middle name is Hope :)

For a boy we like Ethan, Kai or Seth but Ethan is very popular and i dont want a really popular name. Middle name is either Craig (my dad), James (partners mums family tradition) and John (partners dads family tradition). I only want Craig for a middle name but :)

Your help would be great. Thank you


----------



## sarah1989

Lucy22 said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family :(
> x

Thank you for your condolences xx



Jessbabe93 said:


> So sorry for your loss. X
> 
> When you feel upto it i would like some help. Partners last name is Roost. I like Aliyah Hope Roost for a girl, but he doesnt. So a girls name similiar to that which is easy to pronounce different but not too different, if you get what i mean. And middle name is Hope :)
> 
> For a boy we like Ethan, Kai or Seth but Ethan is very popular and i dont want a really popular name. Middle name is either Craig (my dad), James (partners mums family tradition) and John (partners dads family tradition). I only want Craig for a middle name but :)
> 
> Your help would be great. Thank you


Thank you for your condolences xx I will work on your request now & then head to bed. Will send you a PM shortly xx

Sarah xx


----------



## sarah1989

Jessbabe93 said:


> So sorry for your loss. X
> 
> When you feel upto it i would like some help. Partners last name is Roost. I like Aliyah Hope Roost for a girl, but he doesnt. So a girls name similiar to that which is easy to pronounce different but not too different, if you get what i mean. And middle name is Hope :)
> 
> For a boy we like Ethan, Kai or Seth but Ethan is very popular and i dont want a really popular name. Middle name is either Craig (my dad), James (partners mums family tradition) and John (partners dads family tradition). I only want Craig for a middle name but :)
> 
> Your help would be great. Thank you


Your Personalized Name Request has been sent via Private Message! xx

Sarah xx :hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## MrsBurton09

I am sorry about your loss too. I came across this post and just read the first part on pg 1 and I pm'd you. Didn't want you to think I was being rude by just going ahead and asking for help. Again hope you find peace.


----------



## sarah1989

MrsBurton09 said:


> I am sorry about your loss too. I came across this post and just read the first part on pg 1 and I pm'd you. Didn't want you to think I was being rude by just going ahead and asking for help. Again hope you find peace.

Oh not a problem at all honey xxx That thought never crossed my mind :hugs:
Thank you for your condolences. 

The visitation has been scheduled for Sunday/Monday, so I was able to do requests today, I am just finding I get tired alot faster these days and don't know how much I can get around to, so I didnt want to commit to something and then not be able to live up to it all :hugs: 

If you don't mind, I will get to your request tomorrow morning, am just headed to bed now. 

:hugs:


----------



## sarah1989

MrsBurton09 said:


> I am sorry about your loss too. I came across this post and just read the first part on pg 1 and I pm'd you. Didn't want you to think I was being rude by just going ahead and asking for help. Again hope you find peace.


Hey Hun,

Sent you Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!

Sarah xx :flower::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsBurton09

Just take your time whenever you feel like doing it is fine. I got your first message and responded back to it. If you have time or feel like it get to it whenever I am in no hurry I have like 6 or 7 more months to go haha.


----------



## Lucy22

How're you doing hun? I'll put in a request now if thats okay, but theres no rush at all with it, take your time and *I understand if you can't do it.*


I have three names picked out for our little girl: Annalyn, Liliana & Anabelle (although they keep changing)
I need two mn's for each. Some of my favourites are : Grace, Violet, Eve, Paige & Amelia.


I *love* flower and jewel names, and I'm not really in to anything thats overly popular or common. So any suggestions for mn's or possible new first names would be lovely. 
Thank you :flow:

I'm sending you lots of hugs at this difficult time :hugs: x


----------



## Jenni4

hi....sorry to bother you but we are having a difficult time deciding on a boys name.... Our DD's name is Audrey.....

we have a yellow bump again this time and for our girl we have decided on Beatrice...but really struggling with a boys name. Our last name is Leiras (lay-rus). Any help you could provide would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## Jaz02

Hi there!!!

We are convinced we are having a boy but not sure yet so trying to find names for both sexes.

We have a DD called Aryana Gracy.. It means pretty eastern girl in persian. 

I myself LOVE unique or exotic names, like persian, spanish, italian etc.

We like girls names like sienna, isabella (but its too popular-but we love bella!) and boys names, well.... we dont really know! Lol we had planned to use Alexander or Xander as a middle name but that could always change.

Anyway, we are hoping to find Ideas for exotic girls names and strong boys names that are not too hard to pronounce and definately not too popular lol

Thank you!!!!


----------



## stacie-leigh

Hi :flowers:

Could you do some for me please?  i am looking for a girls name that is very cute and pretty, i like names that end in (a) like my daughters first and middle name, she is called Keira Isla Grace Hardy. I also quite like Myla.

I hope you are well hun x


----------



## sarah1989

Hey Ladies,

The Visitation & Funeral were the past 2 days, so they have been pretty long full days. I am going to catch up on all the requests left for me the past little while, hopefully within the next day or so. 

I am very sorry for those of you who have had to wait to get the advice & help you have asked for. I am still having difficult days, but hopefully this keeps my mind off of it for a bit! 

I just want everyone to know I really appreciate the support you all have shown the past while. I know Grampa is in a better place now, and we all just have to get used to that idea. 

I know in my original post I have said within 24-48 hours, I will try my hardest to stick to that; but sometimes I just need a nap & a break. 

Please understand :hugs: Alright, off to do some requests!! :)

Sarah xx :hugs:hugs: :flower:


----------



## sarah1989

MrsBurton09 said:


> Just take your time whenever you feel like doing it is fine. I got your first message and responded back to it. If you have time or feel like it get to it whenever I am in no hurry I have like 6 or 7 more months to go haha.




Lucy22 said:


> How're you doing hun? I'll put in a request now if thats okay, but theres no rush at all with it, take your time and *I understand if you can't do it.*
> 
> 
> I have three names picked out for our little girl: Annalyn, Liliana & Anabelle (although they keep changing)
> I need two mn's for each. Some of my favourites are : Grace, Violet, Eve, Paige & Amelia.
> 
> 
> I *love* flower and jewel names, and I'm not really in to anything thats overly popular or common. So any suggestions for mn's or possible new first names would be lovely.
> Thank you :flow:
> 
> I'm sending you lots of hugs at this difficult time :hugs: x




Jenni4 said:


> hi....sorry to bother you but we are having a difficult time deciding on a boys name.... Our DD's name is Audrey.....
> 
> we have a yellow bump again this time and for our girl we have decided on Beatrice...but really struggling with a boys name. Our last name is Leiras (lay-rus). Any help you could provide would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!!




Jaz02 said:


> Hi there!!!
> 
> We are convinced we are having a boy but not sure yet so trying to find names for both sexes.
> 
> We have a DD called Aryana Gracy.. It means pretty eastern girl in persian.
> 
> I myself LOVE unique or exotic names, like persian, spanish, italian etc.
> 
> We like girls names like sienna, isabella (but its too popular-but we love bella!) and boys names, well.... we dont really know! Lol we had planned to use Alexander or Xander as a middle name but that could always change.
> 
> Anyway, we are hoping to find Ideas for exotic girls names and strong boys names that are not too hard to pronounce and definately not too popular lol
> 
> Thank you!!!!




stacie-leigh said:


> Hi :flowers:
> 
> Could you do some for me please?  i am looking for a girls name that is very cute and pretty, i like names that end in (a) like my daughters first and middle name, she is called Keira Isla Grace Hardy. I also quite like Myla.
> 
> I hope you are well hun x

Hey Ladies!

Thank you all for your understanding in the delay!

You all have been sent Your Personalized Name Requests via Private Message. If you need more help please feel free to message me back again!

Sarah xx :hugs: :hugs: :flower:


----------



## eviestar

Can you try n help me? We are having a girl, her sisters are called Lily Ella and Evie Hope. I'd really like something in there to honour Evie as sadly she was stillborn x


----------



## kosh

wow, are you really doing this for everybody? you're a star! :flower:

this one might be a challenge, hope you can help!

- this is our first so nothing to match it to.
- we'd like just one name, no middle name. 
- my husband's surname is Salayandia (!)
- we are both Spanish speakers but live in the UK, so the spelling/pronunciation has to be simple (for the grandparents) but also readable in English.
- we like regional/ethnic names (such as basque, greek or scottish names)

i think we are too picky and can't find anything! 
could you help us with a girls name plase?

thanks!!


----------



## lissaw

Oh me too for a little girl. We like very unusual names but nothing too complicated to say or spell. Something that you don't hear very often. We're thinking about Zola but I'm not sure how much I love it. I also like Isla but its becoming very popular. I'm open to hear anything. The middle name will be Catherine.


----------



## sarah1989

eviestar said:


> Can you try n help me? We are having a girl, her sisters are called Lily Ella and Evie Hope. I'd really like something in there to honour Evie as sadly she was stillborn x




kosh said:


> wow, are you really doing this for everybody? you're a star! :flower:
> 
> this one might be a challenge, hope you can help!
> 
> - this is our first so nothing to match it to.
> - we'd like just one name, no middle name.
> - my husband's surname is Salayandia (!)
> - we are both Spanish speakers but live in the UK, so the spelling/pronunciation has to be simple (for the grandparents) but also readable in English.
> - we like regional/ethnic names (such as basque, greek or scottish names)
> 
> i think we are too picky and can't find anything!
> could you help us with a girls name plase?
> 
> thanks!!




lissaw said:


> Oh me too for a little girl. We like very unusual names but nothing too complicated to say or spell. Something that you don't hear very often. We're thinking about Zola but I'm not sure how much I love it. I also like Isla but its becoming very popular. I'm open to hear anything. The middle name will be Catherine.

You all have been sent Your Personalized Name Requests via Private Message!

Sarah xx :hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## Lucy22

Me again hun, sorry to bother you! Could you possibly give me some suggestions for middle names? I have Sienna & Amelia in mind as first names, so two middle names for each would be great as I'm having trouble matching them, especially Sienna.
I'm open to suggestions for other first names too. 
No rush, thanks :hugs: xx


----------



## sarah1989

Lucy22 said:


> Me again hun, sorry to bother you! Could you possibly give me some suggestions for middle names? I have Sienna & Amelia in mind as first names, so two middle names for each would be great as I'm having trouble matching them, especially Sienna.
> I'm open to suggestions for other first names too.
> No rush, thanks :hugs: xx


You have been sent Your Personalized Name Requests via Private Message!

Sarah xx :hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## Banana10

Hi Sarah, hope you're feeling a bit better x

We're team yellow and have got Isla Josephine for our girl and can't properly decide on a boys.. Surname Thompson, considered Neil as a middle name (my fathers name who passed away - not the best name, sorry dad!), thinking about Ben, DH loves William (good strong, rugby name!) but I want something a smidgin different but not that's going to get him picked on! Any suggestions would be great :)


----------



## sarah1989

Banana10 said:


> Hi Sarah, hope you're feeling a bit better x
> 
> We're team yellow and have got Isla Josephine for our girl and can't properly decide on a boys.. Surname Thompson, considered Neil as a middle name (my fathers name who passed away - not the best name, sorry dad!), thinking about Ben, DH loves William (good strong, rugby name!) but I want something a smidgin different but not that's going to get him picked on! Any suggestions would be great :)



You have been sent Your Personalized Name Requests via Private Message!

Sarah xx :flower::hugs::hugs:


----------



## pictureperfect

Hi I don't know if you can help me.
We have a daughter Chloe [middle name Eva, after my nan] we don't know the sex of this baby yet but would like a name [boy and girl] that goes nicely with chloe as I think its a really pretty name.
Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## amyw044

Hi :wave: I'd love some help! I have two boys Harry James & Joseph William and am expecting my 3rd boy and have no idea what to call him. I like quite traditional names :flower: x


----------



## sarah1989

pictureperfect said:


> Hi I don't know if you can help me.
> We have a daughter Chloe [middle name Eva, after my nan] we don't know the sex of this baby yet but would like a name [boy and girl] that goes nicely with chloe as I think its a really pretty name.
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks




amyw044 said:


> Hi :wave: I'd love some help! I have two boys Harry James & Joseph William and am expecting my 3rd boy and have no idea what to call him. I like quite traditional names :flower: x

You both have been Sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!

Sarah xx :flower::hugs::hugs:


----------



## klt91

Hi. Am having a girl. Last name will be Livesey (pronounced Liv-Zee) I love pretty and unusual names. Seriously can't decide on one. Would love your help xx


----------



## LilSnowflake

I'd love some help please :)

We're team yellow and would like 3 names for a girl & boy.

We love the more uncommon, unusual type names - we're not into traditional names very much at all, and really dont like very popular names (we dont want another kid in our childs class with the same name if poss).

Our surname is Lawlor (irish)

The names we've had chosen for some time now are:-

Brody Rocco Shay (boy)
Alanah Eden Hope (girl)

But i cant help wonder if there are even better names out there (although we do LOVE these names.

We'd definitely like to keep Rocco as one of the 3 boys names - we love it.

Any ideas would be great! Thankyou xxx


----------



## Kayhop

I NEED help! Lol I can't come up with anything! Hubby and I just can't agree on anything! Baby is a girl! My daughter is Elyvia (Olivia). This baby's middle name will be Grace... I like different but not to different and not too old school traditional. We both likes Adisyn but I just don't feel like that is her name and it is quite popular..I also like Brynn, Brielle, Audra, and most names that end in syn or lyn... Hubby doesn't like any of the names I just mentioned haha my last name ends in "er" so that puts an ax on all er ending names as I think it sounds too redundant...I do love the name Summer thou..I hope that's enough info if more is needed let me know! :)


----------



## booie2011

hello would love some help with name ideas!! my son is called freddie and took me and oh nearly two weeks to name him after he was born because we just couldnt decide!! we like traditional aswell as modern names xx


----------



## Wagamamma

Hi :flower: I would love some help with a name for my little girl as im scared i wont find ANYTHING :nope:
Middle name will be Louise

FOB suggestions are : 
Renaye
Brooklyn
Tia
Savanna
Sky

These were all popular in my area about 4 years ago so seem quite old to me!

I like different names such as: Diaz, Demi, Alantae, Rylen, Xavi.... FOB isnt keen on any of these.

Would love some help xx


----------



## ladygogs

Hia sarah1989,
I am expecting baby number 5, myother children are called: 
Samson Thomas he's 20 in jUly!
Tomos Gareth he's 7
Poppy Haf is 6
Honey Mae is also 6
at the moment I really like Maxand Noah for a boy... and Berry for a girl (OH is not so keen on this)
My partner clearly has a preference for more 'traditional' names as his three are called Nicole Kelly and Robert... i sense some difficult times ahead :) although he loves both Max and Noah, which surprised me :)
Please could you try to help?
Many Thanks in advance :)


----------



## sarah1989

klt91 said:


> Hi. Am having a girl. Last name will be Livesey (pronounced Liv-Zee) I love pretty and unusual names. Seriously can't decide on one. Would love your help xx




LilSnowflake said:


> I'd love some help please :)
> 
> We're team yellow and would like 3 names for a girl & boy.
> 
> We love the more uncommon, unusual type names - we're not into traditional names very much at all, and really dont like very popular names (we dont want another kid in our childs class with the same name if poss).
> 
> Our surname is Lawlor (irish)
> 
> The names we've had chosen for some time now are:-
> 
> Brody Rocco Shay (boy)
> Alanah Eden Hope (girl)
> 
> But i cant help wonder if there are even better names out there (although we do LOVE these names.
> 
> We'd definitely like to keep Rocco as one of the 3 boys names - we love it.
> 
> Any ideas would be great! Thankyou xxx




Kayhop said:


> I NEED help! Lol I can't come up with anything! Hubby and I just can't agree on anything! Baby is a girl! My daughter is Elyvia (Olivia). This baby's middle name will be Grace... I like different but not to different and not too old school traditional. We both likes Adisyn but I just don't feel like that is her name and it is quite popular..I also like Brynn, Brielle, Audra, and most names that end in syn or lyn... Hubby doesn't like any of the names I just mentioned haha my last name ends in "er" so that puts an ax on all er ending names as I think it sounds too redundant...I do love the name Summer thou..I hope that's enough info if more is needed let me know! :)




Wagamamma said:


> Hi :flower: I would love some help with a name for my little girl as im scared i wont find ANYTHING :nope:
> Middle name will be Louise
> 
> FOB suggestions are :
> Renaye
> Brooklyn
> Tia
> Savanna
> Sky
> 
> These were all popular in my area about 4 years ago so seem quite old to me!
> 
> I like different names such as: Diaz, Demi, Alantae, Rylen, Xavi.... FOB isnt keen on any of these.
> 
> Would love some help xx




ladygogs said:


> Hia sarah1989,
> I am expecting baby number 5, myother children are called:
> Samson Thomas he's 20 in jUly!
> Tomos Gareth he's 7
> Poppy Haf is 6
> Honey Mae is also 6
> at the moment I really like Maxand Noah for a boy... and Berry for a girl (OH is not so keen on this)
> My partner clearly has a preference for more 'traditional' names as his three are called Nicole Kelly and Robert... i sense some difficult times ahead :) although he loves both Max and Noah, which surprised me :)
> Please could you try to help?
> Many Thanks in advance :)


You all have been sent Your Personalized Name Requests via Private Message!

Sarah xx




booie2011 said:


> hello would love some help with name ideas!! my son is called freddie and took me and oh nearly two weeks to name him after he was born because we just couldnt decide!! we like traditional aswell as modern names xx

Hey Hun,

I am not able to send you a Private Message yet, as you do not have enough posts to enable to feature. I will keep an eye on your post count, and send Your Personalized Request as soon as I am able.


----------



## Tizy

Its about 30 days until our 20 week scan when we find out baby's sex!!! I'm so excited but know I've got such a long wait ahead of me.

So for a boy I think we've settled on:

Roscoe John Varela (John after my dad who has all daughters)

For a girl, we were thinking of:

(I should say that my partner is half Spanish so we wanted to use some Spanish influence and my daughter is called Holly becuase she was born near Christmas (this baby's EDD is Holly's birthday)

Neva or Neivah - which means Snow in Spanish

Or

Noa - kinda Christmassy and means Comfort

but we're really struggling for middle names, some ideas are:

Neivah Jae Varela
Noa Lani Varela
Neva Mae Varela

As you can see we prefer more unusual names but don't want anything too wacky!

Please could you have a think about middle names for a girl for me? 

Many thanks Xxx


----------



## NawlinsMama

We are also really stuck, mostly because DH loves to veto my names yet not come up with any of his own. :dohh: We're trying to stay team yellow, which is especially difficult because his family does tons of knitting and crafts and all want to know baby's name and gender! So I figure the best we can do is give them an absolute, "The baby will either be ___ ___ or ____ ____."

We'd love to include a family name with one of our own choices, if possible, either as a middle name or as an altered first name (the one thing we agree on is that neither of us is very keen on calling LO "Raymond" or "Jacqueline").

Family names:

Anne 
Marie
Raymond
Howard
Wyatt
Asbury
Agatha
Rose 
Jacqueline
Jack


Names that we've agreed upon:

AnneMarie (after his grandmothers)
Claire
Charlotte
Devin
Melanie
Alice

Liam
Tyler

Our DD's name is Erinn Celeste, if that helps.


----------



## Jamaris Mummy

Hi Sarah:flower:
I would love your suggestions for names/middle names for our little one. We are staying team yellow so need names of each:)
Last name is Rankmore
for a girl we love Indiana, and Ivy is our 2nd choice, those sort of pretty but different girly names..do you have any similar to those or middle names that would match them?.
and for a boy my oh loves Lyric, but need middle names also...

We would like something different but not too wacky. My fiances name is Trumaine which i think fits that kind of description:)
We lost our first baby last year and his name was Jamari, meaning warrior.
We wouldnt mind finding middle names that would honour Jamari, i was thinking hope or faith to go with Indiana but not fussed on how that sounds..but something with meaning would be special:)
thanks so much:hugs:


----------



## sarah1989

Tizy said:


> Its about 30 days until our 20 week scan when we find out baby's sex!!! I'm so excited but know I've got such a long wait ahead of me.
> 
> So for a boy I think we've settled on:
> 
> Roscoe John Varela (John after my dad who has all daughters)
> 
> For a girl, we were thinking of:
> 
> (I should say that my partner is half Spanish so we wanted to use some Spanish influence and my daughter is called Holly becuase she was born near Christmas (this baby's EDD is Holly's birthday)
> 
> Neva or Neivah - which means Snow in Spanish
> 
> Or
> 
> Noa - kinda Christmassy and means Comfort
> 
> but we're really struggling for middle names, some ideas are:
> 
> Neivah Jae Varela
> Noa Lani Varela
> Neva Mae Varela
> 
> As you can see we prefer more unusual names but don't want anything too wacky!
> 
> Please could you have a think about middle names for a girl for me?
> 
> Many thanks Xxx




NawlinsMama said:


> We are also really stuck, mostly because DH loves to veto my names yet not come up with any of his own. :dohh: We're trying to stay team yellow, which is especially difficult because his family does tons of knitting and crafts and all want to know baby's name and gender! So I figure the best we can do is give them an absolute, "The baby will either be ___ ___ or ____ ____."
> 
> We'd love to include a family name with one of our own choices, if possible, either as a middle name or as an altered first name (the one thing we agree on is that neither of us is very keen on calling LO "Raymond" or "Jacqueline").
> 
> Family names:
> 
> Anne
> Marie
> Raymond
> Howard
> Wyatt
> Asbury
> Agatha
> Rose
> Jacqueline
> Jack
> 
> 
> Names that we've agreed upon:
> 
> AnneMarie (after his grandmothers)
> Claire
> Charlotte
> Devin
> Melanie
> Alice
> 
> Liam
> Tyler
> 
> Our DD's name is Erinn Celeste, if that helps.




Jamaris Mummy said:


> Hi Sarah:flower:
> I would love your suggestions for names/middle names for our little one. We are staying team yellow so need names of each:)
> Last name is Rankmore
> for a girl we love Indiana, and Ivy is our 2nd choice, those sort of pretty but different girly names..do you have any similar to those or middle names that would match them?.
> and for a boy my oh loves Lyric, but need middle names also...
> 
> We would like something different but not too wacky. My fiances name is Trumaine which i think fits that kind of description:)
> We lost our first baby last year and his name was Jamari, meaning warrior.
> We wouldnt mind finding middle names that would honour Jamari, i was thinking hope or faith to go with Indiana but not fussed on how that sounds..but something with meaning would be special:)
> thanks so much:hugs:


You all have been sent Your Personalized Name Requests via Private Message!!

Sarah xx :flower::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mialia

Ohhhh, i would love some help! My husband and I can't agree on a girl name because he likes traditional and I like unique. We decided on John Douglas if we have a boy (named for our grandfathers), so since he has his traditional name picked out I'd like to go unique for a girl
I love Eden, Eva, Willow...but he gave his veto for all of those. I also like Olivia, but would be interested in a less traditional spelling or form of the name. I LOVE nature names, but hubby thinks they are too hippy. Can you help us?
Thank you!


----------



## 3rdTimesCharm

our last name is Saul.

Girls - Ann Marie

That is the only one we can come up with, no boys names yet... Your help would be greatly apprecaited.


----------



## sarah1989

Mialia said:


> Ohhhh, i would love some help! My husband and I can't agree on a girl name because he likes traditional and I like unique. We decided on John Douglas if we have a boy (named for our grandfathers), so since he has his traditional name picked out I'd like to go unique for a girl
> I love Eden, Eva, Willow...but he gave his veto for all of those. I also like Olivia, but would be interested in a less traditional spelling or form of the name. I LOVE nature names, but hubby thinks they are too hippy. Can you help us?
> Thank you!




3rdTimesCharm said:


> our last name is Saul.
> 
> Girls - Ann Marie
> 
> That is the only one we can come up with, no boys names yet... Your help would be greatly apprecaited.


You both have been sent Your Personalized Name Requests via Private Message!

Sarah xx :flower::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 3rdTimesCharm

your names were absolutely wonderful! Thanks again for all of the effort that you put into researching for me. :hugs::D


----------



## pictureperfect

Thanks very much for your PM hun, sorry I didn't reply sooner - much appreciated x


----------



## YoungNImum

Posted for my sister


She has a baby boy already name riley martin
And she is due in 9 weeks she hasnt gotten any names both her and OH like plus t=they would like somethign that goes with Riley
I think the only name they both agreed on was Reece but they would like more names to pick from
Any help would be great thanks
x


----------



## sarah1989

YoungNImum said:


> Posted for my sister
> 
> 
> She has a baby boy already name riley martin
> And she is due in 9 weeks she hasnt gotten any names both her and OH like plus t=they would like somethign that goes with Riley
> I think the only name they both agreed on was Reece but they would like more names to pick from
> Any help would be great thanks
> x

Hey Hun, 

Sent you some names via Private Message!

Sarah xx :hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## sarah1989

Hey Ladies, 

If anyone would like some help feel free to send me a message! I am just headed to bed in a few, but will reply tomorrow when I get up. I won't be busy tomorrow, so more the merrier :)

Sarah xx


----------



## lindsay_t

the baby will be taking OH surname which is bower we have chose a girls name and are struggling on a boys name! a few ideas would be great :) xx


----------



## BridieChild

Hi Sarah! We are team yellow and looking for suitable names - we already have Charlotte Mary - we want Andrea for a girl but are not sure of a middle name, and Victor as a middle name for a boy but no first name! Can you help?


----------



## hmm

Hi, Just noticed this thread and wondered if you could help me. :)

Me and my boyfriend are struggling to come up with names. We don't know the sex so need both girls and boys names.

I like names like George, Oliver, Oscar, Thomas, Jacob........ but can't use these names for various reasons.

Girls names I like are Elizabeth, Sophie, Georgina but again we can't agree on them or don't like the shortened versions etc.

Can you think of similar types of names that go with the surname Barber or just anything that may sound and look nice with the surname. 

I want to try and avoid names that are too popular if possible and I like traditional old fashioned names. I like strong sounding names for a boy and feminine pretty sounding names for a girl. Hope you can help. Thank you :)


----------



## Zodiac

Hi Sarah.

We are eventually going to find out baby's gender, but hubby and I are trying to think of names for both sexes right now.

We named our 1st daughter Victoria Karen...this was chosen in the hospital at the last minute. I originally wanted to name her Sabrina and put my 1st name as middle. (we said we would put DH's name in middle if it where a boy). BUT my husband came up with Victoria at the last minute and since we were having some issues at that time, my gift to him was to let him pick the name. Karen came from my MIL who got to me when I was still exhausted in hospital & pumped full of med's...very sneaky...:growlmad:

Anyway, I like the idea of maybe having all children's name start with the same 1st letter, easy for the girl, but boys names that start with a "V" are not that great and I do not want "Victor"...to close to daughter's name.

If it helps we are Hispanic, and I like nice names, not nick names....we taught our daughter not to have people call her "Vicky" and we never allowed family to do so either.


----------



## sarah1989

lindsay_t said:


> the baby will be taking OH surname which is bower we have chose a girls name and are struggling on a boys name! a few ideas would be great :) xx




BridieChild said:


> Hi Sarah! We are team yellow and looking for suitable names - we already have Charlotte Mary - we want Andrea for a girl but are not sure of a middle name, and Victor as a middle name for a boy but no first name! Can you help?




hmm said:


> Hi, Just noticed this thread and wondered if you could help me. :)
> 
> Me and my boyfriend are struggling to come up with names. We don't know the sex so need both girls and boys names.
> 
> I like names like George, Oliver, Oscar, Thomas, Jacob........ but can't use these names for various reasons.
> 
> Girls names I like are Elizabeth, Sophie, Georgina but again we can't agree on them or don't like the shortened versions etc.
> 
> Can you think of similar types of names that go with the surname Barber or just anything that may sound and look nice with the surname.
> 
> I want to try and avoid names that are too popular if possible and I like traditional old fashioned names. I like strong sounding names for a boy and feminine pretty sounding names for a girl. Hope you can help. Thank you :)




Zodiac said:


> Hi Sarah.
> 
> We are eventually going to find out baby's gender, but hubby and I are trying to think of names for both sexes right now.
> 
> We named our 1st daughter Victoria Karen...this was chosen in the hospital at the last minute. I originally wanted to name her Sabrina and put my 1st name as middle. (we said we would put DH's name in middle if it where a boy). BUT my husband came up with Victoria at the last minute and since we were having some issues at that time, my gift to him was to let him pick the name. Karen came from my MIL who got to me when I was still exhausted in hospital & pumped full of med's...very sneaky...:growlmad:
> 
> Anyway, I like the idea of maybe having all children's name start with the same 1st letter, easy for the girl, but boys names that start with a "V" are not that great and I do not want "Victor"...to close to daughter's name.
> 
> If it helps we are Hispanic, and I like nice names, not nick names....we taught our daughter not to have people call her "Vicky" and we never allowed family to do so either.

Hey Ladies,

You all have been Sent Your Personalized Name Requests via Private Message!

Sarah xx :flower::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kimmylotta

My DH and I can't agree on much. The names I love he thinks are just ok. 

Don't know yet if a boy or girl, but here are a few of my top favorites:
Girl:
Sabrina
Danica
Kelsey
Teagan
Jocelyn
Brynn/Noelle/Macey/Brooke for middle names

Boy:
Colby
Devon
Brendon
Grayson was a favorite until it became really popular
Our surname is Caddle.
I don't like old lady names, or top 10 names (even though pretty), I want something a little less common, but something people have heard of, and easy to pronounce.
Thanks for your help!


----------



## flashy09

I am having a girl and we can't decide on a name! We want something "fresh" and interesting, but not weird or hard to pronounce. On ultrasound she appeared very sweet and delicate (as they all do at 16 weeks, lol, but that's my take on her!).


----------



## nickyc230891

hi im interested i am white from the uk my boyfriend is black and from the caribbean.


----------



## babynotoo

Hi, please help us too :) We need a boys and girls name.

Our surname is Orchard, we have decided on James for the middle name for a boy and thats as far as we have agreed!


----------



## lorcam4

Hi we are in much need of name ideas please. We know that we want the middle name to be Alice for my husbands grandmother, and our last name is Campbell. If you could help with a name for our baby girl it would be much appreciated. Thanks :)


----------



## abbyg

hello! id love some suggestions when you have time! im having a boy, im white and babys father is pakistani. i dont want him having a pakistani name, but i dont want him having a white/british name either. he will be having my last name which is green so ive had alot of trouble trying to find a name that suits. thanks in advance xxx


----------



## Nikki1120

Ooo! I desperately need help with this, we're pretty sure we're team blue but it isn't 100% confirmed, so we're keeping our options open :D we have no hold backs on names :)


----------



## babynotoo

Has anyone heard from the lady that does the name suggestions?


----------



## Ali1973

Hi Sarah

We are having a boy and our surname is Leishman. We both love classic/traditional names

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated
 
Thanks very much

Alison


----------



## sarah1989

Kimmylotta said:


> My DH and I can't agree on much. The names I love he thinks are just ok.
> 
> Don't know yet if a boy or girl, but here are a few of my top favorites:
> Girl:
> Sabrina
> Danica
> Kelsey
> Teagan
> Jocelyn
> Brynn/Noelle/Macey/Brooke for middle names
> 
> Boy:
> Colby
> Devon
> Brendon
> Grayson was a favorite until it became really popular
> Our surname is Caddle.
> I don't like old lady names, or top 10 names (even though pretty), I want something a little less common, but something people have heard of, and easy to pronounce.
> Thanks for your help!




flashy09 said:


> I am having a girl and we can't decide on a name! We want something "fresh" and interesting, but not weird or hard to pronounce. On ultrasound she appeared very sweet and delicate (as they all do at 16 weeks, lol, but that's my take on her!).




nickyc230891 said:


> hi im interested i am white from the uk my boyfriend is black and from the caribbean.




babynotoo said:


> Hi, please help us too :) We need a boys and girls name.
> 
> Our surname is Orchard, we have decided on James for the middle name for a boy and thats as far as we have agreed!




lorcam4 said:


> Hi we are in much need of name ideas please. We know that we want the middle name to be Alice for my husbands grandmother, and our last name is Campbell. If you could help with a name for our baby girl it would be much appreciated. Thanks :)




abbyg said:


> hello! id love some suggestions when you have time! im having a boy, im white and babys father is pakistani. i dont want him having a pakistani name, but i dont want him having a white/british name either. he will be having my last name which is green so ive had alot of trouble trying to find a name that suits. thanks in advance xxx




Nikki1120 said:


> Ooo! I desperately need help with this, we're pretty sure we're team blue but it isn't 100% confirmed, so we're keeping our options open :D we have no hold backs on names :)




babynotoo said:


> Has anyone heard from the lady that does the name suggestions?


You all have been sent Your Personalized Name Requests via Private Message xx

Sarah :flower::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarah1989

Ali1973 said:


> Hi Sarah
> 
> We are having a boy and our surname is Leishman. We both love classic/traditional names
> 
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated
> 
> Thanks very much
> 
> Alison

You have been sent Your Personalized Name Requests via Private Message 

Sarah xx :flower::hugs::hugs:


----------



## blmcd08

Hello :) We are looking for boys names... we have one son Mason and we have our girls names, but we had trouble even finding Mason's name... if you could help that would be great... our surname is McDowell we like new/ traditional names that aren't over used... Thanks!!


----------



## BabyDash619

hi Sarah! oh please help! We're looking for a girls name that is different but not too far out there. I like Micah and Camryn and he likes Luna, which i think is pretty but might me a bit too odd. middle name will most likely be Noelle, last name Ramsdell. 

looking for something you dont hear very often but not too exotic as my husband and i are fair skinned and something too exotic might not fit our little powder puff to be!

thank you!!


----------



## sarah1989

blmcd08 said:


> Hello :) We are looking for boys names... we have one son Mason and we have our girls names, but we had trouble even finding Mason's name... if you could help that would be great... our surname is McDowell we like new/ traditional names that aren't over used... Thanks!!




BabyDash619 said:


> hi Sarah! oh please help! We're looking for a girls name that is different but not too far out there. I like Micah and Camryn and he likes Luna, which i think is pretty but might me a bit too odd. middle name will most likely be Noelle, last name Ramsdell.
> 
> looking for something you dont hear very often but not too exotic as my husband and i are fair skinned and something too exotic might not fit our little powder puff to be!
> 
> thank you!!

You both have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message! 

Sarah xx :hugs::flower:


----------



## sarah1989

If anyone would like some help, feel free to send me a message, or reply here! I am available to help you out anytime!

Sarah xx :hugs::flower:


----------



## Wantabean

me please? :) our surname is Gillies and my son is called Cameron John. we are looking for something Scottish that has either the middle name helen (after my mum) or scott (oh's brother) in it. i like the name Maisie as its short for Margaret which is a amily name but im not 100%. pleeeease help :) :) xxx


----------



## Wantabean

ps i like quite girlie names. nothing to fancy but def something pretty and i like loads of boys names as long as they arent too strange lol xxx


----------



## sarah1989

Wantabean said:


> me please? :) our surname is Gillies and my son is called Cameron John. we are looking for something Scottish that has either the middle name helen (after my mum) or scott (oh's brother) in it. i like the name Maisie as its short for Margaret which is a amily name but im not 100%. pleeeease help :) :) xxx




Wantabean said:


> ps i like quite girlie names. nothing to fancy but def something pretty and i like loads of boys names as long as they arent too strange lol xxx

You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!

Sarah xx :hugs: :flower:


----------



## MamaD

Hi Sarah! I've sent you a private message! xx


----------



## sarah1989

MamaD said:


> Hi Sarah! I've sent you a private message! xx

Hey,

You have been sent Your Request via Private Message!

Sarah xx :hugs: :flower:


----------



## Dantes Mom

Yes please, I dont know what I'm having but everything i suggest OH says no and everythin he suggests i say no.
My surname is walters and my sons name is Dante Anderson.
need unique boys and girls just wna agree! Love unique names but nothing too out there i know quite silly considering my sons name is Dante but i love it! Thank you..
xx


----------



## Kerjack

Hi there!! I'm looking for some new names as OH basically hates all my names haha. I like names that are different and he likes names that are normal. My tastes are drawn towards more country/cowboy names, we live on a farm and probably always will haha. Theirs only 2 names me and OH have both liked, Finley for a boy and Paisley for a girl. I also like Mason, Declan and Emerie(G). OH Likes Nobel, Jacob (his own damn name!!). The last name sounds exactly like BB. 

Thanks!


----------



## sarah1989

Dantes Mom said:


> Yes please, I dont know what I'm having but everything i suggest OH says no and everythin he suggests i say no.
> My surname is walters and my sons name is Dante Anderson.
> need unique boys and girls just wna agree! Love unique names but nothing too out there i know quite silly considering my sons name is Dante but i love it! Thank you..
> xx




Kerjack said:


> Hi there!! I'm looking for some new names as OH basically hates all my names haha. I like names that are different and he likes names that are normal. My tastes are drawn towards more country/cowboy names, we live on a farm and probably always will haha. Theirs only 2 names me and OH have both liked, Finley for a boy and Paisley for a girl. I also like Mason, Declan and Emerie(G). OH Likes Nobel, Jacob (his own damn name!!). The last name sounds exactly like BB.
> 
> Thanks!

You both have been sent Your Personalized Name Requests via Private Message!

Sarah xx :hugs: :flower:


----------



## kellyfc

Wow this is just awesome that you're doing this.
Having extreme difficulty agreeing to a boy name. I seem to be pretty dead set on that we're having a girl. However no scan yet for gender and no idea what we would call a little boy. Last name is Frendo-Cumbo (Maltese). 
for a girl we would have Haileigh Jayne. 
Want something that goes with Alexander as the middle name. My OH wants something different but not too 'out there'

any help would be amazing!!!
thanks!!!


----------



## TheNewMrs

This is awesome!! We're team yellow, last name is Durnin. 
For a girl we want something very pretty but unique, I love Asia, hubby isn't keen. I love Elijah for a boy, again hubby isn't keen!


----------



## sarah1989

kellyfc said:


> Wow this is just awesome that you're doing this.
> Having extreme difficulty agreeing to a boy name. I seem to be pretty dead set on that we're having a girl. However no scan yet for gender and no idea what we would call a little boy. Last name is Frendo-Cumbo (Maltese).
> for a girl we would have Haileigh Jayne.
> Want something that goes with Alexander as the middle name. My OH wants something different but not too 'out there'
> 
> any help would be amazing!!!
> thanks!!!




TheNewMrs said:


> This is awesome!! We're team yellow, last name is Durnin.
> For a girl we want something very pretty but unique, I love Asia, hubby isn't keen. I love Elijah for a boy, again hubby isn't keen!

You both have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!

Sarah xx :hugs: :flower:


----------



## Natali

We're due yellow twins in Feb and are just starting to discuss names, suggestions would be helpful! :D We like first names that aren't too common nor too 'out there' ... but we like traditional middle names (e.g. Caleb Anthony or Madelynn Anne) ... Please suggest some names we could have a look at :) Thankyou! xxx

P.S Last name will probably be double barrelled! :)


----------



## krockwell

I know I've asked for name suggestions earlier in this pregnancy... But I'm realllllllly stuck now on girls names. :dohh: We're still team yellow, but only 9 days from my DD, and I cannot for the life of me decide on a girls name. 

Middle name will be Lucille, or possibly Marilyn (if we can find one that flows nicely with Marilyn that is :dohh:)

Any suggestions on beautiful, unique, but not totally out in left field type names? 

:help:

Also, our sons name is Preston Charles, so something that kind of goes with that name, or is up to calibre with it would be fabulous, but not totally necessary. :flower:


----------



## BlueButterfly

:hi: Sarah

Would you mind to help me out with boy's names? We were told we are having little girl but last time we were told the same and we had little boy Sam! 
So it would be good to have one name as backup. 

Our surname is Greener
We like modern/ unique names 

Thank you 
x


----------



## sarah1989

Natali said:


> We're due yellow twins in Feb and are just starting to discuss names, suggestions would be helpful! :D We like first names that aren't too common nor too 'out there' ... but we like traditional middle names (e.g. Caleb Anthony or Madelynn Anne) ... Please suggest some names we could have a look at :) Thankyou! xxx
> 
> P.S Last name will probably be double barrelled! :)




krockwell said:


> I know I've asked for name suggestions earlier in this pregnancy... But I'm realllllllly stuck now on girls names. :dohh: We're still team yellow, but only 9 days from my DD, and I cannot for the life of me decide on a girls name.
> 
> Middle name will be Lucille, or possibly Marilyn (if we can find one that flows nicely with Marilyn that is :dohh:)
> 
> Any suggestions on beautiful, unique, but not totally out in left field type names?
> 
> :help:
> 
> Also, our sons name is Preston Charles, so something that kind of goes with that name, or is up to calibre with it would be fabulous, but not totally necessary. :flower:




BlueButterfly said:


> :hi: Sarah
> 
> Would you mind to help me out with boy's names? We were told we are having little girl but last time we were told the same and we had little boy Sam!
> So it would be good to have one name as backup.
> 
> Our surname is Greener
> We like modern/ unique names
> 
> Thank you
> x

You all have been sent Your Personalized Name Requests via Private Message!

Sarah xx :hugs::flower:


----------



## PugLuvAh

We need help with girl names!

Our last name is McLellan and we prefer more traditional names over trendy ones, but I want it different enough to be the only one in the class. For example, our names are Glen and Stacey (which aren't "out there", but we were definitely the only ones in the class). Thats kind of what we're looking for.

We've (or me!) been leaning towards the following (not to influence you, just to give you an idea of our preferences:

Amy
Morgan
Jane
Isla
Rhys
Holly
Jessica
Elizabeth
Julie

Hopefully you can give us something new options to consider! Thanks so much!


----------



## sarah1989

PugLuvAh said:


> We need help with girl names!
> 
> Our last name is McLellan and we prefer more traditional names over trendy ones, but I want it different enough to be the only one in the class. For example, our names are Glen and Stacey (which aren't "out there", but we were definitely the only ones in the class). Thats kind of what we're looking for.
> 
> We've (or me!) been leaning towards the following (not to influence you, just to give you an idea of our preferences:
> 
> Amy
> Morgan
> Jane
> Isla
> Rhys
> Holly
> Jessica
> Elizabeth
> Julie
> 
> Hopefully you can give us something new options to consider! Thanks so much!

You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!

Sarah xx :hugs::flower:


----------



## Tantan

Hi Sarah, 

i'd love to hear some girls names. Our surname is Collins and we have 2 boys Nathan & Brandon. So something that goes nice with that would be great.

Thanks


----------



## sarah1989

Tantan said:


> Hi Sarah,
> 
> i'd love to hear some girls names. Our surname is Collins and we have 2 boys Nathan & Brandon. So something that goes nice with that would be great.
> 
> Thanks

You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!

Sarah xx:flower::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kase83

Hi in would love some suggestions, I love the name Nixon for a boy but other half not keen and I like taya or matilda for a girl but other half gone off both.our last name is jack. Thanks so much in advance, what a lovely thing for you to do donate your time to help other pregnant women. Xxx


----------



## Babikay

Hi 
This is our first and we want the sex of our baby to be a surprise :) Have picked a name for baby girl *Billie Rose*, surnames Whitbread but we're really struggling on boys names.
We like mix of trad. & unusual, if you could help?
Thankyou x


----------



## Kmx

Hi what a lovley thing to do!
If you could help me id be really grateful!
We are having a baby boy and our only name is Oliver with the nickname Olly. The middle name will be Taylor and the last name Clark. 

We did like Caleb however we have since gone off the name. I'm really stuck. I like Oliver I really do but I think we need to try some other names. I just can't think. 

Thanks so much x


----------



## lady_V

Hi Sarah,

We really need some help!

This is our first baby our surname is Vasilakis which is Greek but we don't necessarily want a Greek first name. I like slightly unusual names but not too unconventional either.

For a girl I like Violet but can't think of anything else and can't think of any boys names at all.

The middle names have already been decided but are stuck for ideas to go with them ( I know it's weird deciding middle names first!) June for a girl and Vasili for a boy.

xx

xxx


----------



## sarah1989

Kase83 said:


> Hi in would love some suggestions, I love the name Nixon for a boy but other half not keen and I like taya or matilda for a girl but other half gone off both.our last name is jack. Thanks so much in advance, what a lovely thing for you to do donate your time to help other pregnant women. Xxx




Kmx said:


> Hi what a lovley thing to do!
> If you could help me id be really grateful!
> We are having a baby boy and our only name is Oliver with the nickname Olly. The middle name will be Taylor and the last name Clark.
> 
> We did like Caleb however we have since gone off the name. I'm really stuck. I like Oliver I really do but I think we need to try some other names. I just can't think.
> 
> Thanks so much x




lady_V said:


> Hi Sarah,
> 
> We really need some help!
> 
> This is our first baby our surname is Vasilakis which is Greek but we don't necessarily want a Greek first name. I like slightly unusual names but not too unconventional either.
> 
> For a girl I like Violet but can't think of anything else and can't think of any boys names at all.
> 
> The middle names have already been decided but are stuck for ideas to go with them ( I know it's weird deciding middle names first!) June for a girl and Vasili for a boy.
> 
> xx
> 
> xxx

You have all been Sent Your Personalized Name Requests via Private Message!:hugs::flower:



Babikay said:


> Hi
> This is our first and we want the sex of our baby to be a surprise :) Have picked a name for baby girl *Billie Rose*, surnames Whitbread but we're really struggling on boys names.
> We like mix of trad. & unusual, if you could help?
> Thankyou x

Hey Hun, 

You currently do not have enough posts for me to send you a Request through Private Messaging. I will keep an eye on your post count, and will send your request as soon as I can!

Sarah xx :flower::hugs:


----------



## blaze777

God I did this with my daughter. Can't believe I'm back to do it again lol! 
This time we're having a little man. Surname is Wood and daughters name is imogen.
Looking for more unusual names please :)


----------



## AmberDW

I would love some names..boys and girls..but mostly girls..surname would be Webb and I like all names..I don't want anything TOO common, but one of my fav names is Katelyn and that is super common lol..I also love the name Willow but feels it doesn't go with Webb..thank you so much


----------



## StDaCl14

trying to think of names for my baby girl - due in september. i really like unique names and i want to use cleopatra as a middle name. thanks for your help.


----------



## sarah1989

Hey Ladies, 

Catching up on Requests now; sorry for the delay, I was away on vacation. Should respond to you all today, as well as Private Messages!

Sarah xx :hugs: :flower:


----------



## sarah1989

blaze777 said:


> God I did this with my daughter. Can't believe I'm back to do it again lol!
> This time we're having a little man. Surname is Wood and daughters name is imogen.
> Looking for more unusual names please :)




AmberDW said:


> I would love some names..boys and girls..but mostly girls..surname would be Webb and I like all names..I don't want anything TOO common, but one of my fav names is Katelyn and that is super common lol..I also love the name Willow but feels it doesn't go with Webb..thank you so much


You both have been sent Your Personalized Name Requests via Private Message!

Sarah xx :hugs: :flower:



StDaCl14 said:


> trying to think of names for my baby girl - due in september. i really like unique names and i want to use cleopatra as a middle name. thanks for your help.


Hey Hun, 

You currently do not have enough posts for me to send you a Request through Private Messaging. I will keep an eye on your post count, and will send your request as soon as I can!

Sarah xx :hugs: :flower:


----------



## FeistyMom

Hi! This is just the thread I'm looking for :)

Hubby and I have not been able to agree on names. I prefer traditional but not *too* common names that have some sort of family background or connect. He does not like traditional boys names at all, doesn't want anything too common, too modern, too old, too ethnic, or too overused in our family.

We currently have two girls: Grace Elizabeth, and Evamarie Joy.

I want to work my father's name 'Don' into a name somehow, as he passed away during this pregnancy. So far the only name we've had any agreement on is Landon, with no middle name in sight. I also like Patrick (connects to my sister Patricia, and other relatives). Hubby has already vetoed any names that are similar to his male family members. Our surname is Nelson.


----------



## sarah1989

FeistyMom said:


> Hi! This is just the thread I'm looking for :)
> 
> Hubby and I have not been able to agree on names. I prefer traditional but not *too* common names that have some sort of family background or connect. He does not like traditional boys names at all, doesn't want anything too common, too modern, too old, too ethnic, or too overused in our family.
> 
> We currently have two girls: Grace Elizabeth, and Evamarie Joy.
> 
> I want to work my father's name 'Don' into a name somehow, as he passed away during this pregnancy. So far the only name we've had any agreement on is Landon, with no middle name in sight. I also like Patrick (connects to my sister Patricia, and other relatives). Hubby has already vetoed any names that are similar to his male family members. Our surname is Nelson.

Hey Hun,

You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!

Sarah xx :hugs:


----------



## TwoMummies

FeistyMom said:


> Hi! This is just the thread I'm looking for :)
> 
> Hubby and I have not been able to agree on names. I prefer traditional but not *too* common names that have some sort of family background or connect. He does not like traditional boys names at all, doesn't want anything too common, too modern, too old, too ethnic, or too overused in our family.
> 
> We currently have two girls: Grace Elizabeth, and Evamarie Joy.
> 
> I want to work my father's name 'Don' into a name somehow, as he passed away during this pregnancy. So far the only name we've had any agreement on is Landon, with no middle name in sight. I also like Patrick (connects to my sister Patricia, and other relatives). Hubby has already vetoed any names that are similar to his male family members. Our surname is Nelson.

If you want to include Don, have you considered Brandon? I am very biased lol but I love the name. We named my son Brandon Lee after Bruce Lee's son.


----------



## sarah1989

Hey Ladies, 

If anyone would like some help, feel free to let me know!

Sarah xx


----------



## JessicaMarie

I definitely need some help! My husband and I cannot agree on a boy name! Here is some background info- 
We have one daughter named Virginia Miele
Our last name is Titcomb
I do not like popular names, so nothing in the top 50ish
He really wants to commemorate his mom, Julie Lynn, and I am also interested in commemorating people with the names James and Thomas. However, I dont mind using a variation of any of these names, so for example Julian for Julie (too popular though, so I dont like it! haha)

Okay, I think thats all! One of the names we threw out that we both like is Gabriel. I love Finnigan, DH isnt sold.


----------



## MrsHunipossum

Hiya :) 

Need help with baby boy names, i like Olly OH can't stand it! We discussed Noah but i like modernish names and I'm just not keen on it.
OH has 2 Sons already - Daniel and Reece, surname will be Tickner.

I kind of like Irish names such as Shay but we cannot agree on anything for a boy! Not into traditional names but not names that are too 'out there'

Any help would be much appreciated

MrsHP x


----------



## jl.

Me and OH can't agreed on a name - we are having a baby boy and can't think of anything we both like apart from Leo but i'm going off that.

Babies surname is mohammad - OH's father is from Egypt.

but we are both Scottish. 
We don't like common names but nothing TOO out there.

OH loves Trowa.


----------



## sarah1989

JessicaMarie said:


> I definitely need some help! My husband and I cannot agree on a boy name! Here is some background info-
> We have one daughter named Virginia Miele
> Our last name is Titcomb
> I do not like popular names, so nothing in the top 50ish
> He really wants to commemorate his mom, Julie Lynn, and I am also interested in commemorating people with the names James and Thomas. However, I dont mind using a variation of any of these names, so for example Julian for Julie (too popular though, so I dont like it! haha)
> 
> Okay, I think thats all! One of the names we threw out that we both like is Gabriel. I love Finnigan, DH isnt sold.




MrsHunipossum said:


> Hiya :)
> 
> Need help with baby boy names, i like Olly OH can't stand it! We discussed Noah but i like modernish names and I'm just not keen on it.
> OH has 2 Sons already - Daniel and Reece, surname will be Tickner.
> 
> I kind of like Irish names such as Shay but we cannot agree on anything for a boy! Not into traditional names but not names that are too 'out there'
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated
> 
> MrsHP x




jl. said:


> Me and OH can't agreed on a name - we are having a baby boy and can't think of anything we both like apart from Leo but i'm going off that.
> 
> Babies surname is mohammad - OH's father is from Egypt.
> 
> but we are both Scottish.
> We don't like common names but nothing TOO out there.
> 
> OH loves Trowa.



You all have been sent Your Personalized Name Requests via Private Message!

Sarah xx :hugs: :flower:


----------



## lellis82

My hubby and I can't agree on girl names. Our last name is Ellis. I like less common names that aren't so uncommon that people can't pronounce. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Narla83

Ooo good idea hun!!

Can you help me PLEASE!!! 

Ok so I have a dd whos name is Chloe and a ds who is Alfie we're having another boy and we cant decide on a name at all!! I want a 'cute' name and Im not sure if it should end in 'ie' to go with the others or not.

Looking forward to your response and I'll add a thankyou now!!!:flower:


----------



## sarah1989

lellis82 said:


> My hubby and I can't agree on girl names. Our last name is Ellis. I like less common names that aren't so uncommon that people can't pronounce.
> 
> Thanks!!




Narla83 said:


> Ooo good idea hun!!
> 
> Can you help me PLEASE!!!
> 
> Ok so I have a dd whos name is Chloe and a ds who is Alfie we're having another boy and we cant decide on a name at all!! I want a 'cute' name and Im not sure if it should end in 'ie' to go with the others or not.
> 
> Looking forward to your response and I'll add a thankyou now!!!:flower:

Hey Ladies,

You both have been sent Your Personalized Name Requests via Private Message!

Sarah xx :hugs::flower:


----------



## lellis82

Thanks for the name list. I'm going to show my hubby tonight.


----------



## jogami

Hi hun! 

We are Portuguese and would love a "latin-sounding" name for a girl! Ie. Italian or Spanish. I like names that can't be shortened or that people don't have to conjur up a nickname for; ie. four letter names etc (though it totally doesn't have to be at all! Just not too many syllables IYKWIM?!) I love the letter L but it does not necessarily have start with a L eitherl!!!

Our son's name is Luca-Miguel, however we all just call him Luca! Miguel was after my late father so in honour we double-barrelled his name. I love it and was hoping for something that I'd fall in love with just as much for a little girl.

I loved Leyla (spelt that way), Isla or Grace but have since gone off them. Hubby loves Mia Giovanna but I'm not keen on Mia!

Oh and our surname is Correia, pronounced Cor-ray-ya.

If you could give me a few suggestions I'd be grateful :flower: x


----------



## mizzgreen

be lovely if you could help me on a boys name im really struggling, i already have a boy called harvey daniel and i want something different like harvey, not to unusual and not too common, our surname in green be lovely if you could help x thanks


----------



## sarah1989

jogami said:


> Hi hun!
> 
> We are Portuguese and would love a "latin-sounding" name for a girl! Ie. Italian or Spanish. I like names that can't be shortened or that people don't have to conjur up a nickname for; ie. four letter names etc (though it totally doesn't have to be at all! Just not too many syllables IYKWIM?!) I love the letter L but it does not necessarily have start with a L eitherl!!!
> 
> Our son's name is Luca-Miguel, however we all just call him Luca! Miguel was after my late father so in honour we double-barrelled his name. I love it and was hoping for something that I'd fall in love with just as much for a little girl.
> 
> I loved Leyla (spelt that way), Isla or Grace but have since gone off them. Hubby loves Mia Giovanna but I'm not keen on Mia!
> 
> Oh and our surname is Correia, pronounced Cor-ray-ya.
> 
> If you could give me a few suggestions I'd be grateful :flower: x

Hey Hun, 

Again, sorry for the delay! You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!



mizzgreen said:


> be lovely if you could help me on a boys name im really struggling, i already have a boy called harvey daniel and i want something different like harvey, not to unusual and not too common, our surname in green be lovely if you could help x thanks

Hey Hun,

I have your request finished, but you currently do not have enough posts for me to send it via Private Message. I will keep an eye on your post count and send it as soon as I can!


----------



## simoneandbump

Hi, 
Id love help choosing a boys name, i like the name Ralph but not too sure as i cant find a suitable middle name that goes with my surname Wells. For a girl i like Marni. xx


----------



## sarah1989

simoneandbump said:


> Hi,
> Id love help choosing a boys name, i like the name Ralph but not too sure as i cant find a suitable middle name that goes with my surname Wells. For a girl i like Marni. xx

You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!


----------



## Animaniacs

Cute idea! I'm having a girl, and already have Ella Grace and Evan William. Which name do you think sounds better with those names?

Lila Mae
Lily Mae

or... any other ideas? I do like Mae for the middle name as it's my hubby's grandma's middle name, and I like 2 syllable, 4 letter names. Thanks!


----------



## joey300187

hi,
im having a boy. Surname is Green, we have a dog called Max (whos a very big part of our family). thanks in advance! xx


----------



## Lisa83

Hey im hoping you can help me.. 

We have decided to allow my granny to pick a name as she is dying but she is quite bad now and hasnt chosen, so was wondering if you could help me choose something fitting .. Second name will be Faulkner .. Other childrens names are Joel Sharon & Anna !! 

We are very keen to keep the biblical theme ongoing and perhaps Grace in somewhere maybie as a middle name or first name, but would love it to be included as my granny loves the song Amazing Grace so would make me think of her, I would love something Beautiful to remind me of her, but not too common .. look forward to your suggestions as my mind is completly blank at the min .. and thank you in advance for your time xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Hey love the idea!

Well I love unique meaningful names...
We love Enolah-Renae for a girl.
But are stuck on boy names... :shrug: Any help? :) x x


----------



## YoungNImum

Could you pease help me we have picked a boys name but we are stuck with girls.
My Daughter is Eva-jane and we would like something that goes with this name
Thanks
xx


----------



## sarah1989

Animaniacs said:


> Cute idea! I'm having a girl, and already have Ella Grace and Evan William. Which name do you think sounds better with those names?
> 
> Lila Mae
> Lily Mae
> 
> or... any other ideas? I do like Mae for the middle name as it's my hubby's grandma's middle name, and I like 2 syllable, 4 letter names. Thanks!




joey300187 said:


> hi,
> im having a boy. Surname is Green, we have a dog called Max (whos a very big part of our family). thanks in advance! xx




Lisa83 said:


> Hey im hoping you can help me..
> 
> We have decided to allow my granny to pick a name as she is dying but she is quite bad now and hasnt chosen, so was wondering if you could help me choose something fitting .. Second name will be Faulkner .. Other childrens names are Joel Sharon & Anna !!
> 
> We are very keen to keep the biblical theme ongoing and perhaps Grace in somewhere maybie as a middle name or first name, but would love it to be included as my granny loves the song Amazing Grace so would make me think of her, I would love something Beautiful to remind me of her, but not too common .. look forward to your suggestions as my mind is completly blank at the min .. and thank you in advance for your time xxx




xxxjessxxx said:


> Hey love the idea!
> 
> Well I love unique meaningful names...
> We love Enolah-Renae for a girl.
> But are stuck on boy names... :shrug: Any help? :) x x




YoungNImum said:


> Could you pease help me we have picked a boys name but we are stuck with girls.
> My Daughter is Eva-jane and we would like something that goes with this name
> Thanks
> xx

You all have been sent Your Personalized Name Requests via Private Message!

Sarah xx:hugs::flower:


----------



## Coxie

I really need some help bad. We don't know what we are having yet 

Surname is Cox and like unique names...Daughter's name is Marley son's name is Jazz. Hubby is from Jamaica so if you could throw that all together and come up with some names that would be fantastic because we are getting nowhere! I like the name London for a girl but not sold on it. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stacebobx

Hey I'm struggling so much on names! we can't decide much on names :/ 

Babys middle name and last name will be Gomez Bruce...just like my boyfriends. my FIL is Spanish but moved here when he had his kids. so its like Spanish/Scottish! also I know for sure it's a little boy we are having :) I quite like unusual names but bf is going more for Aaron, Kyle etc. please help :) x x


----------



## Lisa83

Thank you so much for your suggestions .. There a few on the list that I love !! 

Will be sure to come back and tell you of my final decision .. Thanks again :) xx


----------



## simoneandbump

Hey Again, 
I know i wrote to you the other day needing help with a boys name... Well i was pretty certain we was having a baby boy, but my Gender scan tells me im having a little girl. So.. I need your expertise once again.

I all ready love the Names Willow and Marni but wanted to included my mums name into them somehow too which is Nicola, but Willow Nicola and my sirname Wells does not kind of have the kind of ring to it, i was hoping for. 

Thanks again in advance, what you do is amazing.
Simone xxx


----------



## sarah1989

Coxie said:


> I really need some help bad. We don't know what we are having yet
> 
> Surname is Cox and like unique names...Daughter's name is Marley son's name is Jazz. Hubby is from Jamaica so if you could throw that all together and come up with some names that would be fantastic because we are getting nowhere! I like the name London for a girl but not sold on it.
> 
> Thanks in advance.




Stacebobx said:


> Hey I'm struggling so much on names! we can't decide much on names :/
> 
> Babys middle name and last name will be Gomez Bruce...just like my boyfriends. my FIL is Spanish but moved here when he had his kids. so its like Spanish/Scottish! also I know for sure it's a little boy we are having :) I quite like unusual names but bf is going more for Aaron, Kyle etc. please help :) x x




simoneandbump said:


> Hey Again,
> I know i wrote to you the other day needing help with a boys name... Well i was pretty certain we was having a baby boy, but my Gender scan tells me im having a little girl. So.. I need your expertise once again.
> 
> I all ready love the Names Willow and Marni but wanted to included my mums name into them somehow too which is Nicola, but Willow Nicola and my sirname Wells does not kind of have the kind of ring to it, i was hoping for.
> 
> Thanks again in advance, what you do is amazing.
> Simone xxx

You have all been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!

Sarah xx :hugs: :flower:


----------



## mummy2bm

Hi our surname is Williams, any help with boys names would be gratefully welcomed. Not sure wot we're having but settled on a girls name but cannot think of a boys name.

My sister has two boys but used the following names: james, liam, michael, daniel, joe & lewis bit greedy I think cos I do like those names.

I do want to try & use michael as a middle name as it is my dads name.

Hope you can help cos I'm really struggling :wacko: x


----------



## carolynjyeo

Siblings are
Jack
Pete
Sally
We like short and simple. Nothing too modern
We are having a girl any day
Any ideas???


----------



## sarah1989

mummy2bm said:


> Hi our surname is Williams, any help with boys names would be gratefully welcomed. Not sure wot we're having but settled on a girls name but cannot think of a boys name.
> 
> My sister has two boys but used the following names: james, liam, michael, daniel, joe & lewis bit greedy I think cos I do like those names.
> 
> I do want to try & use michael as a middle name as it is my dads name.
> 
> Hope you can help cos I'm really struggling :wacko: x




carolynjyeo said:


> Siblings are
> Jack
> Pete
> Sally
> We like short and simple. Nothing too modern
> We are having a girl any day
> Any ideas???

You both have been sent Your Personalized Name Requests via Private Message!

Sarah xx :hugs: :flower:


----------



## Longlove

Hi
Katie I am. I have a little boy Xavier and am pregnant with a boy. My last name is Long. I like all names.

Best wish Katie xxx


----------



## sarah1989

Longlove said:


> Hi
> Katie I am. I have a little boy Xavier and am pregnant with a boy. My last name is Long. I like all names.
> 
> Best wish Katie xxx

Hey Katie,

I am unable to send you a Personal Message to reply with your name requests. I will keep an eye on your post count, and send it as soon as I can!

Sarah xx


----------



## bubs82

Hello ! me please !! 
Some lovely ladies have put suggestions out for me already but would love to hav ur thoughts also ? Ny surname is john. I love Ethan as a first name but stuck for a middle name. Don't want anything traditional if I can help it, but u might have one I fall in love with... also , any other first names u would say suitable to go with John ? X


----------



## debs90

Hey need some help with our little girls name! I am having her by C-section on Tuesday 25th and we still dont have a name! I want a really pretty girly name but nothing old fashioned or too out there..something 'normal' lol. I do quite like the name Emily but cant think of a middle name to go with it! Surname begins with a H. Any suggestions would be great! :flower:


----------



## sarah1989

*Hey Everyone!

Sorry I have been gone for quite some time. My DH and I have moved and started new jobs in a completely different city, so we have been adapting and settling in. I am once again available to help anyone who needs it! 

Please feel free to send me a Private Message, or reply to this thread, and I will do my best to get back to you within 48 hours! I will be replying to you with a private message, so please make sure you either have enough posts or private messaging enabled for me to do so!

Looking forward to hearing from you all very soon! 

Sarah xx  *


----------



## dontworry

I'd love to hear some of your suggestions! I'm still TTC but am a lover of names! 

My OH and I love older names, a lot of Roman/Greek names and things that just aren't that common these days. I'd love to hear suggestions for a girl and a boy. Our surname (well his, and mine will be soon) begins with an H and is two syllables. I am mostly stuck on middle names but am keen to hear what ideas you've got! :)


----------



## MiniKiwi

How many posts do I need to receive PMs?! :growlmad: I want name suggestions now!


----------



## notmommyyet

I need boy names! I like short and cool. examples Blake, Jake, Luke, Jax (maybe max)


----------



## sarah1989

notmommyyet said:


> I need boy names! I like short and cool. examples Blake, Jake, Luke, Jax (maybe max)




dontworry said:


> I'd love to hear some of your suggestions! I'm still TTC but am a lover of names!
> 
> My OH and I love older names, a lot of Roman/Greek names and things that just aren't that common these days. I'd love to hear suggestions for a girl and a boy. Our surname (well his, and mine will be soon) begins with an H and is two syllables. I am mostly stuck on middle names but am keen to hear what ideas you've got! :)

*You both have been sent Your Personalized Name Requests!*




MiniKiwi said:


> How many posts do I need to receive PMs?! :growlmad: I want name suggestions now!

*Sent you a PM hun!*


----------



## sarah1989

Hey Ladies!!!!

I am so sorry I have not been around for a while. I took a short break from the website while DH and I moved cities and started a new job! Now that we are here and settled into our new life I am back and ready to start helping you all out again with Personalized Names Requests!! In my original post I had said I would get back to you within 48 hours, please bear with me and give me two to three days to get back to you, as I am working long hours.

I am excited to start helping again, and hope to hear from you all soon! Feel free to reply to this thread, or send me a PM!!


----------



## Abbypumpkin

Don't like old lady / old man names.
No surnames as first names
No 'p' names (surname begins with p)
No double barrelled
prefer more modern names, not worried about popularity
Am in uk so nothing too 'out there' or 'American sounding' 
Doesn't need to be a 'proper' name for bc- happy with nn as a name on it's own
Shorter names better as surname has 3 syllables

Example of names I hate - Amelie, clementine, Payton, Mabel, Sophie-Rae, Chardonnay, Arthur, hunter, Blake


----------



## sarah1989

Abbypumpkin said:


> Don't like old lady / old man names.
> No surnames as first names
> No 'p' names (surname begins with p)
> No double barrelled
> prefer more modern names, not worried about popularity
> Am in uk so nothing too 'out there' or 'American sounding'
> Doesn't need to be a 'proper' name for bc- happy with nn as a name on it's own
> Shorter names better as surname has 3 syllables
> 
> Example of names I hate - Amelie, clementine, Payton, Mabel, Sophie-Rae, Chardonnay, Arthur, hunter, Blake



You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!

Sarah xx :hugs::flower:


----------



## ReeveFamily

Hi. I am having trouble with boys names! I like 70-90's names!


----------



## ReeveFamily

ReeveFamily said:


> Hi. I am having trouble with boys names! I like 70-90's names!

Also 60's names!


----------



## sarah1989

ReeveFamily said:


> Hi. I am having trouble with boys names! I like 70-90's names!




ReeveFamily said:


> ReeveFamily said:
> 
> 
> Hi. I am having trouble with boys names! I like 70-90's names!
> 
> Also 60's names!Click to expand...

You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message! 

Sarah xx :hugs::flower:


----------



## cassarita

Ooohh k.

We are looking for more uncommon but not a weird name. Our sons name is Hunter so we feel like we can't name our daughter something like "Sarah or Ashley." Catch my drift?

The only name I like is Belle but think it's to short.

The middle name is Rae and last name starts with a K


----------



## sarah1989

cassarita said:


> Ooohh k.
> 
> We are looking for more uncommon but not a weird name. Our sons name is Hunter so we feel like we can't name our daughter something like "Sarah or Ashley." Catch my drift?
> 
> The only name I like is Belle but think it's to short.
> 
> The middle name is Rae and last name starts with a K

You have been sent your personalized name request via Private Message!

Sarah xx :hugs::flower:


----------



## Guppy051708

Hi there, i am looking for a girls name. Love the names Natalie, Lena, Coco, Eva (ee-vah, not eh-vah), Meela, Cora, Mercedes, Eliza, Shiloh, Iris, Mischa, Willow, etc. Last name is xxxxxx I like names that are not common (in the USA). I want something different but also very very girly (since i have two boys). I have two boys and their names are Ixxxxh xxxxxx (was after DHs late grandfather) and Exxxxt xxxxxxx. I like uncommon biblical names, very girly names, uncommon names. Just anything different. Im open to other ethncities and cultural names as well. Thanks hun :flower:


----------



## MJCP

Hi there.
I am looking for both a girl's and boy's name. 
We have one choice for a girl which we both love, but want a back-up in case baby doesn't look like this name...Mia (middle name would be Alanis, for any girl's name we choose)
For boys, I have fallen in love with Adrian. My OH loves Darius. We both like each others' choices, but don't love them. So we are kind of stuck, because we don't even have one name we both love! Middle name for a boy would be Kai. We would like to come up with two first names to have a choice when we get a look at baby!
A couple of important things:
1. Name must be pronounceable in both French and English.
2. Our names are Monika and Francois, so nothing that sounds too similar to our own names.
3. Last name is Trudel (Triu-dell)
4. We like unusual names, or ones that aren't popular, but nothing that would get the kid ridiculed.
Other names we like....girls: arielle, keara (pronounced key-a-ra), dakota, aria, eden; boys: finley, darian, quinn, finn, matteo, pheonix

Thanks :)


----------



## sarah1989

Guppy051708 said:


> Hi there, i am looking for a girls name. Love the names Natalie, Lena, Coco, Eva (ee-vah, not eh-vah), Meela, Cora, Mercedes, Eliza, Shiloh, Iris, Mischa, Willow, etc. Last name is Kirsch (kerr-sh) I like names that are not common (in the USA). I want something different but also very very girly (since i have two boys). I have two boys and their names are Isaiah Joseph (Joseph was after DHs late grandfather) and Elliot Nehemiah (pronounced nee-uh-MY-uh). I like uncommon biblical names, very girly names, uncommon names. Just anything different. Im open to other ethncities and cultural names as well. Thanks hun :flower:




MJCP said:


> Hi there.
> I am looking for both a girl's and boy's name.
> We have one choice for a girl which we both love, but want a back-up in case baby doesn't look like this name...Mia (middle name would be Alanis, for any girl's name we choose)
> For boys, I have fallen in love with Adrian. My OH loves Darius. We both like each others' choices, but don't love them. So we are kind of stuck, because we don't even have one name we both love! Middle name for a boy would be Kai. We would like to come up with two first names to have a choice when we get a look at baby!
> A couple of important things:
> 1. Name must be pronounceable in both French and English.
> 2. Our names are Monika and Francois, so nothing that sounds too similar to our own names.
> 3. Last name is Trudel (Triu-dell)
> 4. We like unusual names, or ones that aren't popular, but nothing that would get the kid ridiculed.
> Other names we like....girls: arielle, keara (pronounced key-a-ra), dakota, aria, eden; boys: finley, darian, quinn, finn, matteo, pheonix
> 
> Thanks :)

Hey Ladies,

You both have been sent Your Personalized Name Requests via Private Message!
If you need any more help, please feel free to message me again!!

Sarah xx :flower: :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks hun!


----------



## MommaOlson

Oooooo , Im in desperate need of a baby name! Baby is unknown , We already have two girls Our 5yr old is Bella-Rose & Our 9 Month old is Briha ( Bre-Ha ). Im really stuck on if its another girl if I should keep it a "B" Name or do something different??? Everyone reffers to our girls as " The Beautiful B's " & I have No idea where to even start for a boy!!! Our last Name is Olson & We would like either Darryl Or Joesph as a middle name . For a girl there is no middle name picked .


----------



## berticles21

Hi hun:)
We'd really like help with girls names please:thumbup: I already have a son called Noah Anthony. Our surname is Shore. I like traditionaly type names but not something too common?
Any suggestions would be great thanks x:flower:


----------



## Angel Blue

Me please! :)

Im 28 weeks pregnant with my 2nd little boy. My 1st born is an Angel in the sky and is called Jordan McKenzie Lee Graham. This baby's surname will be James as my boyfriend has since changed his last name due to personal preferences regarding his Dad etc. 
We did have the name Shayden for our boy as its uncommon but not too unusual and the same reason we liked Theo, but now we feel both names aren't right or us. I found the names Tyler & Harley which I like. 

It's tradition in my boyfriends family to have 2 middle names as well... I wouldn't mind a more traditional middle names like William for example... I love the name Joshua as well but nephew is called Joshua. 

Any help would be amazing :flower:


----------



## Starbump

Hiii
We're having a girl who we are calling Nova, but we are struggling to come up with a middle name.
I like fairly unusual names but am open to any suggestions. Her surname will be Cameron, and all we really want is something cute and girly that goes well with first and last name. No sibling names to worry about :)
Would really appreciate any input - Thanks, Rachel x


----------



## sarah1989

MommaOlson said:


> Oooooo , Im in desperate need of a baby name! Baby is unknown , We already have two girls Our 5yr old is Bella-Rose & Our 9 Month old is Briha ( Bre-Ha ). Im really stuck on if its another girl if I should keep it a "B" Name or do something different??? Everyone reffers to our girls as " The Beautiful B's " & I have No idea where to even start for a boy!!! Our last Name is Olson & We would like either Darryl Or Joesph as a middle name . For a girl there is no middle name picked .

Hey Hun,

I have done your Personalized Name Request, however you do not have enough posts for me to be able to send you a Private Message. I will keep an eye on your post count and send your request through as soon as I am able to!

Thanks Sarah xx :flower::hugs:


----------



## sarah1989

berticles21 said:


> Hi hun:)
> We'd really like help with girls names please:thumbup: I already have a son called Noah Anthony. Our surname is Shore. I like traditionaly type names but not something too common?
> Any suggestions would be great thanks x:flower:




Angel Blue said:


> Me please! :)
> 
> Im 28 weeks pregnant with my 2nd little boy. My 1st born is an Angel in the sky and is called Jordan McKenzie Lee Graham. This baby's surname will be James as my boyfriend has since changed his last name due to personal preferences regarding his Dad etc.
> We did have the name Shayden for our boy as its uncommon but not too unusual and the same reason we liked Theo, but now we feel both names aren't right or us. I found the names Tyler & Harley which I like.
> 
> It's tradition in my boyfriends family to have 2 middle names as well... I wouldn't mind a more traditional middle names like William for example... I love the name Joshua as well but nephew is called Joshua.
> 
> Any help would be amazing :flower:




Starbump said:


> Hiii
> We're having a girl who we are calling Nova, but we are struggling to come up with a middle name.
> I like fairly unusual names but am open to any suggestions. Her surname will be Cameron, and all we really want is something cute and girly that goes well with first and last name. No sibling names to worry about :)
> Would really appreciate any input - Thanks, Rachel x


Hey Ladies,

You all have been sent Your Personalized Name Requests via Private Message! If you need any more help, please feel free to message me again!!

Sarah xx :hugs::flower:


----------



## hayley2

Hi!

We are having a boy and are struggling to pick a name....

We both like names that are a bit unusual but not enough to cause him trouble in latter life.

I have 2 boys already called Jamie and Luis. My DH doesnt want a name that starts with J or L. 

Our surname is Perry and his middle name will be Lee.

Thank you :flower:


----------



## keepthefaithx

o i love this!!!

we are italian and would maybe like an italian name in middle or first. we also what to someone how fit the name anne/anna in the name bc of my late mil.

nothing too trendy. thanks so much!


----------



## DnJ

looking for girls name
Surname is Jones 
Nothing that starts with a J for first name as middle name is: Joyce

Names we like but cant quite get right: Ellie, Blake, Shae and Tessa. 
thank you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MommaOlson

sarah1989 said:


> MommaOlson said:
> 
> 
> Oooooo , Im in desperate need of a baby name! Baby is unknown , We already have two girls Our 5yr old is Bella-Rose & Our 9 Month old is Briha ( Bre-Ha ). Im really stuck on if its another girl if I should keep it a "B" Name or do something different??? Everyone reffers to our girls as " The Beautiful B's " & I have No idea where to even start for a boy!!! Our last Name is Olson & We would like either Darryl Or Joesph as a middle name . For a girl there is no middle name picked .
> 
> Hey Hun,
> 
> I have done your Personalized Name Request, however you do not have enough posts for me to be able to send you a Private Message. I will keep an eye on your post count and send your request through as soon as I am able to!
> 
> Thanks Sarah xx :flower::hugs:Click to expand...



I think i did it hahaha :happydance: 
Still getting the hang of this!!


----------



## sarah1989

MommaOlson said:


> sarah1989 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MommaOlson said:
> 
> 
> Oooooo , Im in desperate need of a baby name! Baby is unknown , We already have two girls Our 5yr old is Bella-Rose & Our 9 Month old is Briha ( Bre-Ha ). Im really stuck on if its another girl if I should keep it a "B" Name or do something different??? Everyone reffers to our girls as " The Beautiful B's " & I have No idea where to even start for a boy!!! Our last Name is Olson & We would like either Darryl Or Joesph as a middle name . For a girl there is no middle name picked .
> 
> Hey Hun,
> 
> I have done your Personalized Name Request, however you do not have enough posts for me to be able to send you a Private Message. I will keep an eye on your post count and send your request through as soon as I am able to!
> 
> Thanks Sarah xx :flower::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think i did it hahaha :happydance:
> Still getting the hang of this!!Click to expand...

Yay!!! Sent you Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!

Sarah xx :hugs::flower:


----------



## sarah1989

hayley2 said:


> Hi!
> 
> We are having a boy and are struggling to pick a name....
> 
> We both like names that are a bit unusual but not enough to cause him trouble in latter life.
> 
> I have 2 boys already called Jamie and Luis. My DH doesnt want a name that starts with J or L.
> 
> Our surname is Perry and his middle name will be Lee.
> 
> Thank you :flower:




keepthefaithx said:


> o i love this!!!
> 
> we are italian and would maybe like an italian name in middle or first. we also what to someone how fit the name anne/anna in the name bc of my late mil.
> 
> nothing too trendy. thanks so much!




DnJ said:


> looking for girls name
> Surname is Jones
> Nothing that starts with a J for first name as middle name is: Joyce
> 
> Names we like but cant quite get right: Ellie, Blake, Shae and Tessa.
> thank you!!!!!!!!!!


Hey Ladies,

I have sent you all Your Personalized Name Request via Private Messages!

If you need anymore help, feel free to let me know!

Sarah xx :hugs::flower:


----------



## sarah1989

*Im available for the next few hours to do some Personalized Name Requests if anyone is interested!

Feel free to Private Message me, or reply to this thread!

Thanks Sarah xx *


----------



## Mummy2B21

Go on then :) Can i have a girls and boys name request firt and middle name thank you :)


----------



## Jeninpa

I like names that I do not know anyone with that name,lol. When I hear a name I associate it with that person. My oldest is Bryce Wesley which I adore, the next Is Jessica Ellen.....my ex's family (& him) insisted on Jessica so not my favorite but Ellen was my grams name so I love that, next is Chelsie Nichole then last Cayden James which wasn't popular before I used it now I hear it everywhere :( , James is common but after my dad.

So I have nothing for a girl & that is what we are really hoping for. I like "girly" names. For a boy I am using the middle name of Isaac but if all else fails I will use it for a 1st name, it is after hubby's pap :) I was thinking Lincoln Issac but for some reason worry about others not liking it :(


----------



## hannahhlove

I'm looking for boy names! I'm having a horrible time coming up with boy names. The middle name will be Adrian (even though I don't really like it - it's for family members). The first names I do like are Zachary, Thomas and Matthew. Other names I think are okay are Benjamin and Brandon. I like older names, some what 'strong male names.' I need something the OH will agree on lol!


----------



## x Helen x

Ahh this is fab! Really kind of you to take the time to do this :)

We're looking for a girls name. Our surname is "Partridge", and we like the idea of something fun and girly, but that she can grow into when she's older too. Most likely she will be a little blue eyed blondie (as both hubby and I are) if that helps to get a picture in your mind!


----------



## bumblebeexo

We have decided on the first name Teagan, but cannot think of middle names! I don't mind having two middle names as if it's after family I think it's nice. My Mum's name is Jacqueline, and my Granny's are Maureen and Julia (her middle name is Belle which I like.) Please give me some ideas as to what I can do as I don't really like any of their names :wacko:


----------



## sarah1989

Hey Ladies,

Anyone else need any help?? Sorry I haven't been on lately! Have missed you all!
Feel free to reply here, or private message me. I am not sure why, but the last few times I have had problems sending private messages... so if you did ask for help and didn't get any, I am sorry, the browser kept timing out. Not sure if it was me or the website.

Sarah xx


----------



## nov_mum

Hi Sarah. Can you help us. We have no name we like for a girl. If it was a boy he would have been Baxter. We have a daughter called Mila already. We love girly names that are simple but pretty. We are not so fond of Lily, Sophie, Charlotte and other super common names but we also are not fond of Molly, Poppy, Milly and those sort of names either. We are having major trouble. Help!!


----------



## Mammatotwo

I would love some name help suggestions.:flower:

I have two daughters Madeline Grace and Amelia Rose and we are having another girl.

I am looking for an ageless name that will grow with them into adulthood.

Not into cutsey/popular/modern/weird spellings etc (though Madeline and Amelia have now become quite popular they were not when chosen).

Also want a middle name that flows with the first name and that will go well with my other girls. 

LOL I know what I want, I just don't what it is. 

Thanks:)


----------



## nov_mum

I love Amelia. It's too similar to our other daughters name unfortunately. Very pretty name!


----------



## Jen_mom24

Hi our surname is cooper siblings are Connor Cameron beau and Jamie. We like maisey and charley this time round. Staying team yellow. If a boy middle name is to be Steven. Any suggestions appreciated, especially boys, and middle names to go with maisey. 
Thanks x


----------



## MummyPony

Ooooh us please!!

We like fairly traditional names but not common ones 

Surname is Rhodes-Roberts

We love Rosalie but it doesnt go with the surname!

Don't like odd spellings, really trendy names or too unusual either

Like: George, Matthew, Benjamin and Charlotte, Flora, Bluebelle (middle name), Amelia

Thank you :)


----------



## sarah1989

Hi Ladies, 

Sorry I haven't been around alot lately, work has been very demanding and my FIL has been quite sick and is going through Cancer treatments, so that has been taking up quite a bit of our time.

I do have some free time now, and really want to get back into helping you ladies out with name ideas! If anyone would like some help, please leave me a message and I will get back to you as soon as I can!!

Love Always, 
Sarah!


----------



## sandrab

Hi :) I am expecting a boy on 7th may and looking for a name 

My daughter is amber Anne bates (7years old) 
My partners sons are - William David meek, Stephen meek , Blair meek (they are all in there late 20s) 
My name is Sandra and partner is William McLaughlin weir meek 

Our son surname will be meek 

Hope you have great ideas x


----------



## Xuxa

Hello!:flower:

I am expecting a girl (so i've been told...) it's my 3rd baby. I have 2 girls Coral and Crystal and our surname is Taman ( read Tay-man).

I want to stay with the nature theme names. Would love some help!! :)

Thank you. it's sooo kind of you!
xxxx


----------



## hubblybubbly

Hey were team yellow and would live sme suggestions, my dd is willow rose, and our surname begins with m. I prefer slightly unusual but not wacky names.
Thanks!
X
Ps hope you're ok, must have been a stressful time for you x


----------



## sarah1989

sandrab said:


> Hi :) I am expecting a boy on 7th may and looking for a name
> 
> My daughter is amber Anne bates (7years old)
> My partners sons are - William David meek, Stephen meek , Blair meek (they are all in there late 20s)
> My name is Sandra and partner is William McLaughlin weir meek
> 
> Our son surname will be meek
> 
> Hope you have great ideas x




Xuxa said:


> Hello!:flower:
> 
> I am expecting a girl (so i've been told...) it's my 3rd baby. I have 2 girls Coral and Crystal and our surname is Taman ( read Tay-man).
> 
> I want to stay with the nature theme names. Would love some help!! :)
> 
> Thank you. it's sooo kind of you!
> xxxx




hubblybubbly said:


> Hey were team yellow and would live sme suggestions, my dd is willow rose, and our surname begins with m. I prefer slightly unusual but not wacky names.
> Thanks!
> X
> Ps hope you're ok, must have been a stressful time for you x


Hey Ladies, 

You have all been sent Your Personalized Name Requests via Private Message!

Sarah xx :flower: :hugs:


----------



## Kaybee

Hi Sarah

I have sent you a PM :flower:


----------



## houli1983

Hi,
We r expecting our 2nd little boy. 1st son is called Matthew. We dont want too common a name, kinda traditional, but handsome/cute too. Surname is Bradley
Thanks x


----------



## Amy_T

I am expecting my third girl, others called Grace and Lucy so we like traditional names.... Struggling with this one! Surname is 8 letters and begins and ends with a T. 

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## wife1stmum2nd

Hi, we are staying team yellow, our surname begins with D, we like traditional but also unusual names but not too 'out there'

Girls names we currently like are; Amelia, Leila, Emily
Boys names we currently like are; Jenson, Jacob

Any suggestions for a boy or girl would be fab, thanks for your time

x x


----------



## sarah1989

Kaybee said:


> Hi Sarah
> 
> I have sent you a PM :flower:




houli1983 said:


> Hi,
> We r expecting our 2nd little boy. 1st son is called Matthew. We dont want too common a name, kinda traditional, but handsome/cute too. Surname is Bradley
> Thanks x




Amy_T said:


> I am expecting my third girl, others called Grace and Lucy so we like traditional names.... Struggling with this one! Surname is 8 letters and begins and ends with a T.
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions!




wife1stmum2nd said:


> Hi, we are staying team yellow, our surname begins with D, we like traditional but also unusual names but not too 'out there'
> 
> Girls names we currently like are; Amelia, Leila, Emily
> Boys names we currently like are; Jenson, Jacob
> 
> Any suggestions for a boy or girl would be fab, thanks for your time
> 
> x x


Thanks Ladies, 

You all have been sent Your Personalized Name Requests via Private Message!

Let me know if you need any more ideas!

Sarah xx :flower::hugs:


----------



## Squarepants

Hi Sarah.

We are not sure on what our baby's gender is just yet. 

We are looking at different names.

We have thrown around some names but can't seem to agree. 

Would love ur ideas

Thanks :)


----------



## sarah1989

Squarepants said:


> Hi Sarah.
> 
> We are not sure on what our baby's gender is just yet.
> 
> We are looking at different names.
> 
> We have thrown around some names but can't seem to agree.
> 
> Would love ur ideas
> 
> Thanks :)


Hey Hun,

You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!

Sarah xx :hugs: :flower:


----------



## sarah1989

Happy New Years Everyone!

I am on-call with work tonight, so if anyone would like help I am available!

Sarah xx :flower: :hugs:


----------



## lizmageeful

Hey Sarah, I sent you a PM!


----------



## sarah1989

lizmageeful said:


> Hey Sarah, I sent you a PM!

Sent you Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!

Sarah xx :flower: :hugs:


----------



## LockandKey

if you are not a busy lady on this fine New Years Eve, could you possibly personalize me?

We are going to stay team :yellow: so in need of both boys and girls names.

I really like nature related names, classic names, and uncommon names :) looking for both middle name and first name suggestions please!

My list so far...

:blue:
Corbin
Alder
Reed
Cole

:pink:
Ruby
Charlotte
Celia
Elise
Ainsley 
Adalaine

Edit: forgot to add that I already have a daughter named Nora Anne, and our last name is Cali (like Callie) any names you think would go well with her name?


----------



## sarah1989

LockandKey said:


> if you are not a busy lady on this fine New Years Eve, could you possibly personalize me?
> 
> We are going to stay team :yellow: so in need of both boys and girls names.
> 
> I really like nature related names, classic names, and uncommon names :) looking for both middle name and first name suggestions please!
> 
> My list so far...
> 
> :blue:
> Corbin
> Alder
> Reed
> Cole
> 
> :pink:
> Ruby
> Charlotte
> Celia
> Elise
> Ainsley
> Adalaine
> 
> Edit: forgot to add that I already have a daughter named Nora Anne, and our last name is Cali (like Callie) any names you think would go well with her name?

Hey Hun,

You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!

Sarah xx :flower: :hugs:


----------



## wishn2Bmom

We don't know the gender if this one, but we are picking one of each to be ready. We have a daughter named Lorelai, and we are thinking about Cora for another girl. What do you think would go with that? Our surname is O'Quinn. Thanks for your input!


----------



## LockandKey

sarah1989 said:


> LockandKey said:
> 
> 
> if you are not a busy lady on this fine New Years Eve, could you possibly personalize me?
> 
> We are going to stay team :yellow: so in need of both boys and girls names.
> 
> I really like nature related names, classic names, and uncommon names :) looking for both middle name and first name suggestions please!
> 
> My list so far...
> 
> :blue:
> Corbin
> Alder
> Reed
> Cole
> 
> :pink:
> Ruby
> Charlotte
> Celia
> Elise
> Ainsley
> Adalaine
> 
> Edit: forgot to add that I already have a daughter named Nora Anne, and our last name is Cali (like Callie) any names you think would go well with her name?
> 
> Hey Hun,
> 
> You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!
> 
> Sarah xx :flower: :hugs:Click to expand...

thank you so much!!!


----------



## sarah1989

wishn2Bmom said:


> We don't know the gender if this one, but we are picking one of each to be ready. We have a daughter named Lorelai, and we are thinking about Cora for another girl. What do you think would go with that? Our surname is O'Quinn. Thanks for your input!

You have been sent Your Personalized Name Request via Private Message!

Sarah xx :hugs:


----------



## Etoiles

Hi!

We have been struggling to come up with names for our little boy. I am a teacher so many common names remind me of students past and present. 

We like unique and less common names. I would not mind an artistic/artsy or nature type name. I do not like boys names that are also girls names.

Three names that we have agreed on:
Arthur
Sebastian
Lorcan - ok, DH is not fully on board with this one quite yet but I like it.

We are only choosing one name since his middle name will be my last name that starts with a B and then we will use Dh's last name that starts with a D.

DH is Dutch so it has to be something that can be easily translated so we would not use a name with a G or an R.

Thanks so much for giving a go at it!


----------



## Vicyi

:hi: I am expecting bubs no3 (a girl) and was wondering if you'd help us find her perfect name. Her siblings are Amelia Jessicka Raine and Alexander Maxwell Chase. 
Looking for a name and 2 middle names, the first atleast 3 syllables and can be shortened to something equally as cute. 
I also like name starting in a vowel (although prob NOT an A) but this isnt a deal breaker :)
Thankyou xxx


----------



## sarah1989

Hey Everyone, 

Sorry I haven't been around lately. I am finding I have quite a bit of time in the evenings that I would like to dedicate to helping with name requests again. I miss helping out!!

If anyone wants any help or ideas feel free to message me here or through private message, I will get back as soon as possible!!

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## onetwothreebp

Oooh this seems awesome. I will be pm'ing you tomorrow.


----------



## mordygordy

Hi I am only new here and couldn't work out how to private message you sorry. I am expecting my 4th baby in October 3rd boy. I have a Zackarie James, Ashton Xavier and Amahlia May. I am after a uncommon (in Australia) but not to out there name. Seem to love A names but am going to try (note try) to stay away from A names since my name also starts with an A.

Names on my list so far (but none 100% it) are:
Alexei (A name)
Xavian (thought this was it but unsure now)
Rhys (I don't like that it can't be shortened)
Emerson (So many use it as a girl now)
Seth (no nickname again prob my least fav of them all)

Middle name will probably be Alexei (if I don't use it as first) or Lachlan


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi there- I'd love some help!

This is our first baby and not sure if its a boy or girl yet. I like classic names and at the top of our list so far is lily or grace for a girl- and Patrick or Harry for a boy. But I'm open to other suggestions! Our surname is one syllable. Also this baby was conceived after many years of trying and following miscarriage. I like the idea of a name that means precious gift, long awaited or something along those lines? Many thanks!


----------



## sarah1989

onetwothreebp said:


> Oooh this seems awesome. I will be pm'ing you tomorrow.




mordygordy said:


> Hi I am only new here and couldn't work out how to private message you sorry. I am expecting my 4th baby in October 3rd boy. I have a Zackarie James, Ashton Xavier and Amahlia May. I am after a uncommon (in Australia) but not to out there name. Seem to love A names but am going to try (note try) to stay away from A names since my name also starts with an A.
> 
> Names on my list so far (but none 100% it) are:
> Alexei (A name)
> Xavian (thought this was it but unsure now)
> Rhys (I don't like that it can't be shortened)
> Emerson (So many use it as a girl now)
> Seth (no nickname again prob my least fav of them all)
> 
> Middle name will probably be Alexei (if I don't use it as first) or Lachlan




Kirs_t said:


> Hi there- I'd love some help!
> 
> This is our first baby and not sure if its a boy or girl yet. I like classic names and at the top of our list so far is lily or grace for a girl- and Patrick or Harry for a boy. But I'm open to other suggestions! Our surname is one syllable. Also this baby was conceived after many years of trying and following miscarriage. I like the idea of a name that means precious gift, long awaited or something along those lines? Many thanks!


All of you have been sent your Personalized Name Requests via Private Message! 

Sarah xx:hugs::flower:


----------

